
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (December 2013) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job that may interest HN readers from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Also see: Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (December 2013) http:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6827545
======
typpo
Planetary Resources - Bellevue, WA - Full time

Planetary Resources, Inc (PRI), the asteroid mining company, is seeking a
Flight Software and Ground Software Engineer (a combined role) for the
development of innovative spaceflight products and support systems.

PRI’s vision is to mine near-Earth asteroids for raw materials, ranging from
water to precious metals through the rapid development of innovative and cost-
effective exploration technologies. Resource extraction from asteroids will
deliver multiple benefits to humanity and grow to be valued at tens of
billions of dollars annually. The effort will tap into the high concentration
of precious materials found on asteroids and will provide a foundation for
further space exploration and a sustainable supply of raw materials to the
ever-growing population on Earth.

As a software engineer, you will be responsible for creating the software
products that enable PRI to deploy and operate state of the art robotic
spacecraft. These software products cover the full spectrum of platforms and
applications, from mission critical assembly-level code running on an embedded
microprocessor to cloud-based high performance data processing.

Most work is in C++. Experience in any of: C, Javascript, Python, SQL,
Assembly for x86, ARM, or microcontrollers helps.

Apply online:
[http://www.planetaryresources.com/careers/](http://www.planetaryresources.com/careers/)

~~~
dchichkov
>> "Bottom line – we build spaceships and explore asteroids. If you need any
other motivation to apply, don’t bother."

Interesting message. Does that mean they only want crazy space nuts? And don't
want regular engineers, who are in business of building things for money?

~~~
atmosx
Basically that's the idea. If you don't have the passion, just the skill...
you are not welcomed there. Makes sense, it's a small niche, I'm sure they
find people easily.

~~~
lingua_franca
is it US citizens only?

------
speek
Weft - [http://weft.io](http://weft.io) \- Boston MA. INTERN or REMOTE are
both welcome!

    
    
      ===========================
      ====== What we do =========
      ===========================

We're Waze for Cargo. Building hardware to put inside of shipping containers
so our customers get realtime visibility into their supply chain. We're then
taking the info we get from the hardware and figuring out where the
bottlenecks in the supply chain are, predicting whether or not a shipment is
going to make it to its destination on time, and dynamically
rerouting/rescheduling shipments so that we can optimize the system as a
whole. Really neat stuff.

    
    
      ===========================
      ===== How we do it ========
      ===========================

Web stack -> clojure (immutant) + HANA (really scary database on crack) -- we
use middleman + enlive (and a bit of hiccup) for templating

Algorithms -> a dizzying mixture of oldschool and newschool techniques ;-)

Hardware -> prototyped with arduino, still using atmel uC but no longer
arduino-ey. Manufacture-ready. In the process of sourcing for large scale
manufacturing. Have some pilots running.

    
    
      ===========================
      ====== And the rest =======
      ===========================

We've got some very interesting partners and customers (ranging from telcos to
enterprise software providers to regional and international logistics
companies).

Looking for help at every point in the system (hardware, firmware, frontend,
backend, algorithms, mobile, etc). If this sounds interesting, please shoot me
an email at marc@weft.io!

~~~
willmaus
Marc, With about 35 years of moving stuff around for a living (from bike
messenger to air cargo and all in-between) I can resonate with Weft. Had it
existed years ago I would have fewer white hairs. While I have a day job
arranging financing for railroad projects (strategicrail.com), I'd love to
explore helping you with business development. Will Maus maus.will@gmail.com

------
nrp
Oculus VR - [https://careers.oculusvr.com/](https://careers.oculusvr.com/) \-
Irvine, CA

Help us bring Virtual Reality back! Oculus is up to around 60 people
(primarily engineers), and we are expanding quickly. In addition to a huge
variety of positions in Irvine, CA, Oculus is looking for software engineers
in Dallas, Tx.

A few of the positions that are especially important to us right now are:

* Systems and Drivers Engineer - We're looking for people interested in designing and writing cross platform interfaces and drivers for hardware we're building.

* Senior Android Engineer - We're looking for experts in kernel, system level, and/or graphics programming on Android in both Dallas and Irvine.

* Embedded Systems Engineer - We need hardware hackers in Irvine to help define, prototype, and program the systems going into future projects.

* Computer Vision Engineer - We're looking for engineers with a strong 3d math background and experience with computer vision research and algorithms.

* Senior Audio Engineer - We're looking for an audio expert with experience with positional audio and HRTFs.

The full set of job listings you can apply to is at
[https://careers.oculusvr.com/](https://careers.oculusvr.com/)

You can also email me directly at nrp@oculusvr.com

------
abstractbill
Justin.tv / San Francisco / Full-stack engineer.

Two years ago Justin.tv created Twitch, a website that's become the most
successful application of live streaming video so far. Now we're working on
doing the same thing again, for a different niche. We have access to the
impressive resources of the Twitch juggernaut, but Justin.tv is still a small
and largely independent group, so we get to make our own rules when we want to
get things done quickly. It's easily the most fun I've had in my career, and I
think the other guys on our team would say the same.

Contact: bill@justin.tv

More information: [http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/justintv/full-stack-software-
en...](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/justintv/full-stack-software-
engineer/barWKYuJ0r47u0eJe9fLhG?name=LinkedIn&sid=69)

------
webjobatapple
Cupertino, CA

Apple Inc.

Web Application Engineer

Erlang, couch, backbone, node, etc.

My team at Apple is looking for an experienced fullstack web development
professional to join a small and highly productive group. The role will
involve developing and implementing enterprise web applications for the Apple
Retail Stores worldwide.

A bit about the requirements, skills:

\- Experience with developing distributed, fault-tolerant, highly available,
and concurrent systems

\- Experience with HTTP, REST, and modern HTML5 web technologies

\- Experience with NOSQL data stores such as CouchDB, Riak, Hadoop, etc

\- Experience with languages such as Erlang, Haskel, Clojure, Scala, Go

\- Experience with scripting, shell environments, and version control
solutions such as Git

\- Understanding of javascript application frameworks like Backbone.js,
Angular.js, and Ember.js

\- Must have a solid understanding of the Apple Brand

\- Must have expert knowledge of modern web development practices

\- Able to implement new ideas quickly

\- Thrives in a dynamic and ambiguous work environment

\- Strong team player with a high degree of flexibility

\- Ability to work independently while maintaining a high level of efficiency

\- Excellent verbal and written communication skills

\- Very detail oriented and organized with a strong discipline of adhering to
standards

\- Excellent problem determination and resolution skills

If you are interested, please apply online via the following link.

[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=21354897&openJobId=2135...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=21354897&openJobId=21354897)

~~~
LukeHoersten
Haskell has two Ls. Are you actually using the languages mentioned?

~~~
webjobatapple
Whoops, looks like I accidentally a "L" there.

We are primarily interested in Erlangers. An understanding of concurrency,
pattern matching, actors, etc is what we are shooting for.

------
pbiggar
CircleCI ([https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs)) - SF or
REMOTE fulltime (in the US)

At CircleCI we're building the next generation of developer automation:
amazing Continuous Integration and Deployment. We have traction and revenue
and funding and great customers. Our customers love us, because we move
quickly, build great things, and provide amazing support. Everyone talks to
customers a lot.

We're still a small team, so you'll have a large impact on company culture.
We're highly influenced by Valve's Employee handbook, and have as flat a
structure as we can.

We're looking for frontend engineers (JS), designers (must be able to
HTML+CSS), and backend engineers (Clojure). Being a mix of those is of course
welcome! We lean towards senior experienced engineers, or junior engineers who
can display great talent.

We're also looking for engineers for sales and marketing positions. Since we
have an incredibly technical product, and selling directly to developers, the
marketing positions (dev evangelism, CRO, analytics, content, etc - think a
patio11-style engineer) require significant development experience. Sales
positions are a good fit for engineers looking for a change, esp those who
love automating manual processes.

Check out our jobs page at
[https://circleci.com/jobs](https://circleci.com/jobs).

------
sgrove
San Francisco, CA - Zenbox. Software Engineer. [LOCAL | RELOCATE OK]

We're a YC company wrangling SaaS to work together (as they should), starting
by bringing the biggest apps our customers use right into Gmail. We've been
growing our team over the past few months, and looking to add even more
awesome people. We work with dozens of API's to show our users profiles of
their customers without having to jump out of the email flow - imagine having
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WtzqRSlgqkw)
available when helping customers.

Thousands of people use it every day for hours on end, and are happy to pay
for it to make sure they can continue using it. But there's still so much
polish and improvement possible.

We also spend time improving our tooling, and tools for other developers. As
one example we've recently vastly improved the source-map capabilities of the
ClojureScript compiler and added reified keywords to the runtime to make
ClojureScript a better citizen on the web. We do it because we want to give
back to the communities that have enabled us, because it helps us, and because
it's interesting.

Looking for an engineer who loves the craft, who cares about building product,
and is excited about helping customers. We're building a team that's able to
reduce complexity others balk at into simple, easy to reason about system, so
we can continue to move quickly and delight both customers and ourselves.

This is both UI and backend work.

Languages: Clojure, Clojurescript, Javascript. sean @ zenboxapp
[https://www.zenboxapp.com](https://www.zenboxapp.com)

------
abuggia
Localytics - Boston, MA - FULL-TIME, INTERN, H1B

Localytics offers a powerful real-time, cloud-based app analytics and
marketing platform. We’re proud to help some of the world's most well-known
brands like The New York Times, Microsoft, Salesforce and eBay create great
mobile experiences for their customers.

Localytics was recently named one of the best places to work by The Boston
Globe. We are expanding our engineering team and have openings across all
areas of our technology stack. If you are interested in working with any of
the following technologies or enjoy challenges working with big data or data
visualization drop us a line at jobs@localytics.com

    
    
      - Rails
      - AngularJS
      - D3.js
      - MongoDB
      - Scala
      - AWS
    

Careers page: [http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-
jobs/](http://www.localytics.com/company/localytics-jobs/)

Recent Dev Blog post: Using AngularJS at Localytics:
[http://www.localytics.com/blog/2013/angularjs-at-
localytics/](http://www.localytics.com/blog/2013/angularjs-at-localytics/)

------
katzj
Stackdriver - Boston, MA

Stackdriver is building a monitoring product focused on cloud based systems
and distributed applications. We are looking to hire engineers of all stripes
to work on all parts of our application stack and also an evangelist to help
get the word out speaking about us.

For the engineering positions, our stack is python on the backend with a lot
of angularjs and d3.js on the frontend as well. Heavy use of cassandra,
(multiple) queues, and AWS throughout.

More information is available at
[http://www.stackdriver.com/jobs/](http://www.stackdriver.com/jobs/) or you
can email me directly at jeremy+hnjob AT stackdriver DOT com.

------
sahillavingia
Gumroad ([https://gumroad.com/](https://gumroad.com/)).

Gumroad enables all types of creators (musicians, designers, writers, video
game developers, comedians, filmmakers, and more) earn a living by selling
their work directly to their audience.

See a demo: [https://gumroad.com/demo](https://gumroad.com/demo)

The company is 2 years old. We're a tiny team of 10 folks focused on making a
great product over anything else — we've raised $8M and don't have to think
about raising money for a while (besides the money that we raise daily from
our customers!).

We're looking for engineers and designers in San Francisco. You can see more
definitive roles here, but in general we are looking for smart, hard-working,
creative people: [https://gumroad.com/jobs](https://gumroad.com/jobs)

You can apply through there or email me directly with links to a couple of
things you've built — sahil@gumroad.com

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper (London, UK)

We're looking for great people first and foremost, but here are some of the
things we make:

* Client experiences that people love. We have iOS, Android, and web apps.

* An omnivorous transport data processor. We fuse together loads of data sources (of wildly varying quality) to give people the information they need in a growing number of cities around the world. We use a lot of Python.

* A fast, scalable stable of servers. We have a large user base which relies on us to give them snappy answers every day. We use Saltstack.

* A psychic city brain. We're digging up patterns in urban data to tell people the answers they need to know about their commute before they know the questions.

If you want to help us with these things and other yet-to-be revealed madcap
schemes, we want to hear from you!

[http://citymapper.com/jobs](http://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
davidmurphy
Stealth mobile startup in LOS ANGELES (Santa Monica/Venice, CA) (REMOTE might
work)

iOS Developer / CTO

I'm a guy who's last project was funded by Elon Musk and featured on
Bloomberg, Good Morning America, Business Insider, and most of the tech press,
and I'm now looking for an iOS developer to serve as CTO (and, optionally, co-
founder) for my next startup.

You'd be joining me in working together on an awesome opportunity to build
something big and have a huge impact. (This is my third startup -- I was on
the founding team of Hotline, whose chat software was used by millions of
people (even Dave Morin told me he was a "huge" Hotline user) and by companies
like Apple; the Toronto Star called it "a major force in the online world" at
the time.)

Now, I'm working on a mobile startup launching first on iOS and we're looking
for an awesome iOS developer. We're stealth and I can't reveal details
publicly because we're required to be under the radar while being considered
for launching publicly at a major tech conference in SF attended by 8,000
people, but contact me if you're an iOS developer and I can send you more
details, and we can talk!

CONTACT: dcm@davidcmurphy.me (a brief note & link to your online profiles
(LinkedIn/GitHub/etc) (or just sending a resume) is fine -- we emphasize speed
over makework!)

PS: my thesis in college was literally about companies that treat workers
well. I really care about being a great guy to work with, and think this will
be a really awesome opportunity. :)

~~~
davidmurphy
PS: Definitely open to engineers in SAN FRANCISCO, too.

------
p4bl0
I just posted a link to a facebook status of Ladar Levison [1], who says that
the Dark mail Initiative has been funded, and that he will soon be looking at
resumes. I assume it can be of interest to people here on HN :-).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6827595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6827595)

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA

Mixpanel (YCS09; [http://mixpanel.com](http://mixpanel.com)) is the most
advanced advanced analytics platform ever for web & mobile applications. We're
profitable, with millions in monthly revenue, and we're backed by Andreessen
Horowitz, Sequoia Capital, and Max Levchin.

ENGINEERING POSITIONS

We have two types of engineering positions available - systems and product.

Systems engineers[1] build and scale our infrastructure, and write mostly C,
C++, and Python. These are the people working on our custom datastore. This
position requires at least 2 years of experience writing systems software.
Solid C experience is a plus.

Product engineers[2] build the parts people interact with - reporting
interfaces, APIs, dataviz stuff, and more - and write mostly Python, JS, and
Less. This position requires at least 2 years of software engineering
experience, no specialization required. Solid JS experience is a plus though.

The engineering team is still small (8), and there's a lot of interesting
stuff to do. Happy to talk details.

If you are interested, drop me a line - tim@mixpanel.com.

[1][http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/CiOzuu/Software-
Engin...](http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/CiOzuu/Software-Engineer-
Backend.html)

[2][http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/rhQrIj/Software-
Engin...](http://mixpanel.theresumator.com/apply/rhQrIj/Software-Engineer-
Frontend.html)

------
chetanahuja
(packetzoom.com, SF Bay area preferred) _Make Mobile networking faster_. Hard-
core system level engineering for mobile platforms (C/C++ skills required. We
also use Java and Python where appropriate). Full-time. Fresh Graduates and/or
Senior hackers. Significant Equity (we're looking for "owners", not "just
employees"). Connect directly with CEO (myself) chetan@packetzoom.com

Who We are

\------------

Founders: ex-Google and ex-Playhaven. Industry veterans. Our values:
Pragmatic, Stable, Reasonable (except when it comes to playing along with
"industry conventional wisdom"), Family Friendly, a certain knowing... wry
air.

Who You are

\-------------

You love tinkering with low level Unix, have significant amount of working C
or C++ code under your belt. You are frequenty heard asking, "But how does it
actually work under the hood?". (You need NOT be a
superstars/rockstars/Ninjas/10x'rs or any other mythical creature... we find
mythical creatures scary).

H1-B transfers ok. Fresh H1-B applications ok if you have other visa
authorization or some other way (perhaps from outside the US) to continue
working during April-October timeframe (H1-B candidates know what I speak of)

Located preferably in the Bay area (but remote work possible for right
candidate)

chetan@packetzoom.com

------
skyebook
Ultravisual, NYC

\-- What are we doing? --

We're making a beautiful visual publishing platform enabling people to always
have their content look its best. In the month since release we've been
featured twice by Apple (Best New Apps and Apps for Friday Night) and have
gotten an extremely positive reception.

[http://uv.to/tcS](http://uv.to/tcS)

\-- Where do I fit in? --

We're looking for someone sharp to become the second member of our backend
team, primarily in a DevOps role. Having a working knowledge of AWS, Chef, and
Postgres is a must. Experience with Cassandra and Java on top of that is even
better.

We're also looking for web developers fluent in Backbone (or similar) who is
up to the task of spearheading our web efforts as well as UI/UX designers who
can help to fill out ideas (Objective-C experience a definite plus here)

Beyond the technical specifics, if you're the type who is always learning
something new and takes pride in their work, we want to talk to you.

\-- What else should I know? --

We're based in DUMBO and would love to meet you! We're a diverse bunch.
Members of the team have worked done everything from award-winning video game
music to live visuals to open source game engines to being a professional
chef.

We'd prefer local to NYC but would by no means discount someone remote with
the right stuff. If this sounds interesting, please drop us a line. We'd love
to meet and buy you a cup of coffee.

Contact us at jobs@ultravisual.com

------
hyfen
Toronto, ShopLocket

ShopLocket is the fastest way to add ecommerce functionality to any web site,
whether that's adding a simple shopping cart or taking preorders and charging
later.

At ShopLocket, we're currently spending a lot of time on: \- building a
product that can live anywhere through the magic of third-party Javascript \-
turning our simple service into an API that other developers can build on top
of \- designing a tool that gets out of the way when it has to but be
intuitive and pleasant to use when it can't - investing in automated testing
so that we can adapt our codebase without (too much) stress and deploy
confidently \- giving ourselves a quantified view into how both buyers and
sellers use our platform

We do our work in Rails, AngularJS, Coffeescript, Sass, deployed on Heroku;
however, we're reaching that exciting stage where we're running into some of
the limits of what these tools can do well.

We're looking for a VP Engineering, Backend Developer, Front-end Developer.

In exchange for your passion and expertise, we can offer a competitive salary,
a great office in downtown Toronto, full benefits, and access to a variety of
stimulants and depressants, where legal and appropriate.

Please get in touch: andrew@shoplocket.com

------
dirtyb1t
Cigital is hiring software security folks

What we do: We're a software security consulting firm that helps build
security into the SDLC. We work on a wide variety of projects involving static
analysis, penetration testing, architecture review, threat modeling, etc. We
deal mostly with the private sector and the types of applications we work with
are varied from mobile to webapps to video games.

DO NOT apply directly to our website. Email your resume to
dirtyb1t34@gmail.com

We're all consultants so we tend to travel a fair amount. As I said, the work
is varied and you can really focus the type of work you do based on your
interests and skills. It's definitely a fun place to work. The people here are
really smart and there's lots of room to grow your skills. We're looking for
everything from interns to principal consultants and we have positions open
all over the place including:

    
    
      • Northern Virginia
      • Boston, MA
      • Santa Clara, CA
      • New York, NY
      • Bloomington, IN
      • London
    

You can read more about the jobs here:
[http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/](http://www.cigital.com/careers/jobs/)

Cigital is hiring software security folks

~~~
grub5000
Man I would love one of those Security Consultant positions in London. Keep
one open a bit so I can brush up on my skills? :P

------
lost-theory
Lumosity - [http://www.lumosity.com/](http://www.lumosity.com/) \- San
Francisco, CA

The operations team @ Lumosity (the team I work on) is hiring 1-2 ops
engineers! Our ops team currently is 3 people and we are responsible for the
smooth operation of lumosity.com for our 50 million users. We use chef, nginx,
HAProxy, MySQL (Percona Server), Redis, Memcached, nagios. We run on dedicated
hardware at SoftLayer. Lumosity.com is one of the largest consumer rails apps
and has a team of really smart engineers and product people building it.

Some things you will be working on: scaling & capacity planning; finding &
removing performance bottlenecks; reducing single points of failure;
implementing (semi-)automated failover for MySQL/redis/memcached; building a
CI system for our chef code, investigating new technologies like Docker to
help us spin up infrastructure in less time; being part of our on-call
rotation.

We're looking for folks with experienced in both sysadmin & development, but
it's totally fine if you know one side and want to learn more about the other
:)

Here is the official job description (scroll down):

[http://www.lumosity.com/jobs/?nl=1&jvi=oX7PVfwy,Job&jvk=JobL...](http://www.lumosity.com/jobs/?nl=1&jvi=oX7PVfwy,Job&jvk=JobListing)

If you're interested please contact me at steven@lumoslabs.com or apply
through that jobvite page and mention HN.

We also have a bunch of other job positions at lumosity.com/jobs for engineers
(iOS, Android, Rails, Flash) and others (UX, marketing, internationalization,
product management).

~~~
nfriedly
My wife's a big fan of you guys :)

~~~
lost-theory
Well tell her thanks!

------
SBG_jobs
Seven Bridges Genomics -- Cambridge, MA

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/44260/genomic-data-
eng...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/44260/genomic-data-engineer-
seven-bridges-genomics) [http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/44259/core-r-d-
develop...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/44259/core-r-d-developer-
seven-bridges-genomics)

We are doing exciting things at the cutting edge of bioinformatics; see the
job listings for more details. Other job postings (for scientists and non-
scientists) are listed at jobs.sbgenomics.com.

H1B candidates are welcome.

------
nickdoesdesign
Nutonian, Inc. ([http://www.nutonian.com](http://www.nutonian.com)) -
Cambridge, MA (Local Only)

Web Developer: [http://www.nutonian.com/company/careers/web-
dev/](http://www.nutonian.com/company/careers/web-dev/)

Lets just get this straight, we are modern browser zealots. That's why we only
support IE8+ (and yes, we actually mean that). No more clearfixes and negative
margins here! Nutonian is looking for talented web developers help build our
cutting edge application using modern iterations of front end technologies
(HTML5, CSS3, without modernizr!). Our application is changing how people
interact with and understand their data, and we need brilliant developers to
help us realize this vision. We use the following technology stack: PureCSS,
Snap.svg, backbone, handlebars, gruntjs, nodejs, casperjs and phantom.

Front End Developer: [http://www.nutonian.com/company/careers/front-end-
dev/](http://www.nutonian.com/company/careers/front-end-dev/)

We are looking for engineers to architect and build the core application logic
of our flagship application which allows our customers interact with their
data in ways they can only dream of today. We strive daily to create beautiful
code using modern software development methods, and you should too. We are a
group of intelligent and motivated people at an early stage company pushing
people's understanding of what an application delivered via a web browser can
be. Our current technology stack includes jquery, backbone, underscore,
handlebars, nodejs, gruntjs, casper, phantomjs, C/C++, and a smattering of QT.

Feel free to send along resume's and questions to nick@nutonian.com

------
magic_at_enimai
ënimai - www.enimai.com - Mountain View CA - Full Time, no remote work.

We believe our technology will fundamentally change how we approach computing.

Yourself: Generalist who can become a specialist given time. Self starter and
mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up and deliver without
supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one - you. You will
need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals and solve it.
You could be working on our custom OS twiddling GPIOs or you could be writing
Scala on the backend or polishing off our iOS app. You will need to hold a lot
of complexity in your head and have solid CS fundamentals.

Google may not have all the questions to your answers, github may not have any
such sample code and Stack Overflow may have a vaguely related question with
no replies.

Team: ex-(Apple, Facebook, Google, Jawbone, Lab126, NASA, Samsung).
Approximately 1/3rd of the team are PhDs (or PhDs on “pause”) in various
fields (Math, Physics, CS etc).

Apply at [http://enimai.theresumator.com/](http://enimai.theresumator.com/) or
email stdin@enimai.com

~~~
eli_gottlieb
So are you guys planning for world domination, or not?

~~~
magic_at_enimai
We don't care about world domination, but definitely want to create an impact
on this world.

------
memset
Eponym (New York, NY, USA)

[http://www.eponymous.co](http://www.eponymous.co)

We're an eyewear company looking for engineers to help architect and build our
API, which powers eyeglass orders for fashion brands. We are also looking for
people to help us build our whitelabel eyewear software, and iterate on new UX
features - we do a lot of AngularJS.

Our stack is Python (Flask) and MongoDB [1]. Including bits of Celery, nginx,
and uwsgi. We do a lot of integration with the UPS (in fact, we maintain an
open-source UPS library [2]).

We're building our API and internal dashboards (which we use heavily to
process orders, eyewear prescriptions, customer information, gift cards, etc.)
We white-label eyewear for other fashion brands; Classic Specs and Steven Alan
are some of our brands. Email me!

jay@classicspecs.com

[1] [https://github.com/classicspecs/Flask-
MongoMyAdmin](https://github.com/classicspecs/Flask-MongoMyAdmin)

[2]
[https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS](https://github.com/classicspecs/ClassicUPS)

------
kylered
VividCortex - Charlottesville, VA - MySQL Database Performance Management

Positions for both summer interns and fulltime available.

[https://vividcortex.com/jobs/](https://vividcortex.com/jobs/)

Systems Programming

Our agents, backend systems, and infrastructure are all written in Go (it’s
awesome). We are ramping up to handle a jaw-dropping amount of incoming data.
Data storage involves MySQL and other technologies in a fault-tolerant,
distributed environment.

Operations and System Administration

We’re hosted in Amazon AWS and looking for people who do developer and sysops
types of work — writing some server software, setting up some machines,
whipping up some Ansible code, and so on.

Front End Development

The web app is backed by a small amount of PHP and Symfony2, and fronted by
Angular and D3.js, CSS (Less), and HTML5. There’s a lot of API interaction
from JavaScript, and a complex single-page user interface with rich data
visualization that’s key for making our customers rave about the experience,
not just the technology. We need people who can work in Angular, D3, design,
styling, and so forth.

~~~
sc2013
hi,Does this position accept foreigner candidate?

------
snowmaker
Scribd (YC '06), San Francisco - H1B, FULL-TIME, and INTERN are all welcome

Scribd ("Netflix for eBooks", top 100 website, 35 people) is hiring talented
hackers of all kinds to help us build the library of the 21st century.

We've hired SIX full-time people and TONS of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads ... it really works!

We're looking for people who want to work with:

* Ruby on Rails (we're the #2 largest rails site, after Twitter)

* Javascript (well, we use Coffeescript)

* iOS

* Machine Learning / data mining / recommendations - think Netflix prize, but for books!

* Data analysis

That said, we care way more about your personality and general hacking skills
then what languages you've used so far, so if you haven't used these but want
to break into mobile or web development, this could be a good opportunity for
you. We've hired people from these threads with everywhere from 0 to 10 years
of experience.

We're profitable, very well funded and have a really fun office environment
(go-karts + a rock climbing wall!). Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4
other YCombinator companies, more than from any other startup. We think this
says something about the kind of people that we like to hire, and we love
hiring people with entrepreneur and startup ambitions. We are also always
looking for international people interested in moving to the US and can help
you secure a visa.

We just launched a service that's being called the "Netflix for books" and are
really excited about it. Read more here:
[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz)

See more at scribd.com/jobs and feel free to email me directly: jared at
scribd.com

------
jetcom
Iterable ([http://iterable.com](http://iterable.com)) - San Francisco, CA.
Come join Iterable, the next generation email optimization company.

Email usage is changing, but the technology and capabilities haven't caught up
to the 21st century. We're a small team of hackers and thinkers who are
creating the next generation email optimization platform. Our team has
experience at big tech companies (Twitter, Google, SIG) and we want to bring
and improve the technology that powers user growth and commerce at these
places to everyone. This means writing code that improves the lives of our
customers (series seed and series A companies) and their millions of email
subscribers.

One of our top level goals is to build a uniquely fun and growth oriented
company culture. This is a journey, not a rat race. Knowledge sharing in any
capacity is highly valued here -- are you interested in prediction markets or
PGP encryption? Do you enjoy teaching posture techniques or purely functional
data structures to others? We pair program, design together, and generally
create a learn-and-teach environment here.

If you're interested in coming on board, you can help with some challenges we
face: - Scale our API to beyond millions of requests - Design and write
performant, beautiful interfaces - Write software to build machine learned
user models - Make data visualizations for our email and user data - Design an
immutable infrastructure for our platform Some aspects of our culture that
make us different: - We are all very focused on self improvement - Our company
has egalitarian and transparent values: work when you want, on what you want.
- We are chill and empathetic people - The company is completely transparent

You'll get to work with us at our office at Kleiner Perkins' startup
incubation space in SoMa. If this sounds like an interesting opportunity for
you, please email me. -- YW5kcmV3QGl0ZXJhYmxlLmNvbQ==

~~~
masonoise
Just a quick note that your web site isn't rendering in either Chrome or
Firefox on a Mac. It blinks, then vanishes, though the source shows everything
is there. Console shows a bunch of missing assets and an AngularJS error,
which could be it. Just FYI.

~~~
gsastry
thanks, we fixed our assets :-)

~~~
BeoShaffer
I am still having the problem mentioned above, using safari on a mac.

------
jasontan
Sift Science - San Francisco, CA. Full-time.

Sift Science ([http://siftscience.com](http://siftscience.com)) uses large-
scale machine learning to fight online fraud. It's a problem that cost U.S.
merchants > $10B last year, and 70% of it is organized crime. Attacks have
rapidly evolved in breadth and depth, but current rule-based systems don't
scale. We're looking for engineers of all flavors -- distributed systems, web
development, data visualization, and of course, machine learning. We're a
tight-knit team that likes board games, yummy food, and solving challenging
technical problems. Check out
[https://siftscience.com/jobs](https://siftscience.com/jobs) We're also
looking for our first product manager, account managers, integration
engineers, and someone to lead our B2B marketing efforts.

Feel free to email me personally - jason at siftscience dot com

------
jboggan
Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were recently named one of "50 Disruptive
Companies in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is
still fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Facebook, Yelp, Trulia, and Newsweek.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) .

If you love data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that
you're smart and get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience
with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at jake@factual.com, or view our job postings and
apply directly via Jobvite:

Los Angeles/SF Bay Area Software engineer:
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?cj=oQR1Vfwn&s=Hackernews)

------
seekely
Quid (quid.com) - San Francisco - H1B welcome

This place has so much potential and great momentum with huge clients like
Microsoft, Samsung, Visa, etc...

Our product combines advanced data visualizations, mathematical models, and
data processing techniques to generate valuable insight for our customers.
With only 12 developers, every developer's contributions matter a lot
(seriously).

Check out one of our network visualizations (a news network about Lady Gaga
=p):
[https://quid.box.com/s/kxc7hskuzokmd3f38c0w](https://quid.box.com/s/kxc7hskuzokmd3f38c0w)

We are looking for a variety of developers including:

* Data science developer to apply computational algorithms and statistical methods to unstructured data

* Visualization developer pushing web browsers to the limits with 10,000+ node fully interactive networks

* Full stack application developer with a Javascript specialty

* Infrastructure developers to make provisioning of entire clusters a push button experience

Apply by emailing hn@quid.com with a resume/portfolio.

~~~
toddmorey
Quick comment: the box link requires a login to view.

------
rywang
3Gear Systems - [http://threegear.com](http://threegear.com) \- San Francisco,
CA Contact: jobs@threegear.com

Bringing the 'Minority Report' user interface to reality, without the gorilla-
arm. We're a team of three research engineers developing fundamental, finger-
precise hand-tracking and gesture recognition technology. We're looking for
two more engineers to join us with experience in some of the following:

Computer graphics engineer:

\- Solid understanding of the practical aspects of the computer graphics
pipeline, shaders

\- Comfortable with 3D math: vectors, matrices, rotations, projection, etc.

\- Solid understanding of computer systems: caches, low-level optimization

\- Game development background ideal, user interaction design a plus

\- Comfortable with C/C++

Computer graphics / computer vision research engineer:

\- Strong optimization or machine learning background

\- Experience implementing algorithms on 3D geometry or 2D images

\- Solid understanding of computer systems

\- Research experience ideal

\- Comfortable with C/C++

Contact: jobs@threegear.com

------
ilz
Blue Apron (New York, NY): Rails Developer

Blue Apron ([http://www.blueapron.com](http://www.blueapron.com)) is a NY
start-up that delivers original recipes and all the fresh ingredients you need
to make them in exactly the right proportions. We've raised $8M from First
Round Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, and Dave Tisch [1] and have been
featured in the New York Times [2].

We are experiencing explosive growth and ship more than 250,000 meals a month
(up from 100k just over a few months ago), and now deliver nationwide. We're
looking to add a full stack developer to our core team to get in on the ground
floor and help build out our platform. Since we manage fulfillment in-house,
we need unique, well-designed systems that can scale with our business.

Our ideal candidate believes in our mission of changing the way people eat and
wants to work closely with our founding team to help fuel our growth. This
person will:

\- Solve unique UI, scheduling, and logistics challenges that impact our
customers on a daily basis

\- Help evaluate, prioritize, design and build new features

\- Make key platform decisions and be comfortable jumping into and evaluating
new technologies

Our stack: Rails, HAML, Bootstrap, SASS, JQuery, AJAX, Git, Heroku, PostgreSQL

The role comes with a full-time salary and equity. To apply, please submit a
short email outlining your experience and why you are interested along with
your resume to jobs@blueapron.com.

[1]
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/08/15/blue-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/natalierobehmed/2013/08/15/blue-
apron-now-delivering-100000-meals-a-month/)

[2] [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-
is-s...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/13/dining/the-dinner-kit-is-
served.html)

------
svec
iRobot ([http://www.irobot.com](http://www.irobot.com)) - Bedford, MA (just
outside of Boston, MA)

Do you think robots are cool? So do we!

We're looking for smart engineers who are easy to work with. You should
probably think robots are cool, but no robotics background is required. (I had
no robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

iRobot is looking for software engineers, electrical engineers, and mechanical
engineers.

Here are a few of our 30+ job openings:

* iOS developer

* Web designer

* Embedded software engineers * We're hiring for "big embedded" (Linux and big cpus) and "small embedded" (bare-metal, small cpus)

* Software engineers for navigation and mapping

* Test engineers

* RF engineer (electrical engineer)

Check our jobs site for all positions:
[http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/us/Company/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec@irobot.com

~~~
svec
We just added an Android developer position.

------
seanmccann
San Francisco

Intrans

Ruby Engineers, Android

The last 50 years has seen the reinvention of almost every major industry
except for one: Trucking. Intrans is here to change that by deploying the
world's first mobile platform for on-demand freight shipping.

Over $30 billion dollars a month is spent trucking freight around the US.
Without trucks, the country would grind to a halt overnight. In such a massive
market, it's hard to believe that the entire industry today still runs on
phones and fax machines. This means hundreds of millions of dollars worth of
freight capacity goes unfilled every month due to the old-school
inefficiencies of the industry. We are changing that. We use our location-
based technology to automatically match supply and demand.

If you're ready to transform the trucking industry, send your resume and
GitHub profile to jobs@intrans.com.

------
salar
Amsterdam, the Netherlands. No remote work – must be able and willing to work
at our Amsterdam office.

Silk (www.silk.co) is looking for Javascript, TypeScript and Haskell
engineers.

We're building a product that makes it easy for people to create sites with
content that is easy to query, visualize and share. On a deeper level, our
vision is to bring the semantic web to the masses and build an amazing company
around that.

We're working on many interesting and challenging problems, with a custom-
built Haskell graph-database on the back-end and a cutting-edge Functional
Reactive client-side framework in Javascript on the front-end.

Silk is well-funded by top-tier VCs (NEA and Atomico) and we're located in the
city center of Amsterdam.

For more info & open positions: [http://jobs.silk.co/](http://jobs.silk.co/)

------
loevborg
Berlin, Germany (local only)

Red Pineapple Media GmbH

PHP DEVELOPER / Laravel

We're a Berlin-based online advertising company seeking a skilled PHP backend
developer. We're looking for someone to help us build a new video advertising
product for the mobile, desktop and gaming markets. You'll be working in an
international team in one of the top European startup cities.

We're using a modern web development stack powered by PHP's recent
renaissance. Familiarity with the Laravel 4 framework is a big plus, but PHP
developers experienced in other modern web frameworks are encouraged to apply
as well.

Other than Laravel, the technologies we use include PHPUnit, EC2, Vagrant,
Backbone and ExtJS.

Contact: echo 'bmFiaWxhQHJlZHBpbmVhcHBsZW1lZGlhLmNvbQo=' | openssl base64 -d

------
PaulMest
San Francisco (preferred) / Remote OK

Looking for Senior Engineer to join founding team and help us build out the
engineering discipline.

== About the Company ==

We are an early stage/stealth team with previous experience from Facebook,
Google, YouTube, and Microsoft, that have come together to build a marketplace
at the intersection of technology, brands, and entertainment with solid
backing from prominent Silicon Valley investors. We've invested and worked
with companies and individuals like Uber, Path, FundersClub, 500 startups,
YCombinator, Dropbox, Firespotter Labs, Philz Coffee, Snoop Dogg, Britney
Spears, Mark Cuban, P&G, American Airlines, and more.

== Desired Skills & Experience ==

We are a very early stage startup and need to rapidly prototype and test our
ideas every day. The ideal candidate is driven, analytical and understands how
to build the simplest features to validate an idea. Great if you're also
active in the Ruby community. You will be the technical backbone putting
together our customer facing site and helping us build the infrastructure to
ensure we can enable a team to ship reliable software everyday.

    
    
      5+ years experience as a software engineer
      3+ years experience with Ruby on Rails
      Fluent in Javascript, HTML, and CSS
      Experienced in Heroku and managing live site environments
      Postgres and query optimization is a plus
    

== A typical day includes ==

    
    
      Rapidly prototyping features to address usability test feedback using Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, HTML/CSS
      Building backend features to empower business team to manage live site’s content
      Pushing code multiple times per day to staging/production
      Hacking in a co-working space in SF [3+ days/week] unless it is WFH Wednesdays
      ~15 minutes of agile meetings to address blocking issues
      Going from idea->code->staging->production using JIRA/GitHub/Heroku
    

== Interested? ==

Contact paul@close.co. I’d appreciate it if you'd include your resume,
examples of sites you’ve worked on, and GitHub profile.

------
victortrac
Austin, TX | San Francisco, CA | New York City, NY -- Full Time

Bazaarvoice is something you interact with daily if you ever shop online. Come
help us build services that are used by over 450m unique people per month.
We're 100% cloud, operating in three AWS regions, and our internal cloud tools
gives Netflix a run for their money (and are itching for you to help open
source).

We're hiring for just about every engineering position: developers, devops,
dev managers, QA, etc.

Contact me if you have questions about BV, questions about positions, or just
want to chat tech: victor@bazaarvoice.com | @victortrac

View our open positions:
[http://keepaustinbazaar.com/](http://keepaustinbazaar.com/)

------
uween
SEEKING WORK - Brighton UK

Electronic hardware design and microcontroller programming for sensors
actuators and feedback loops - interface libraries written in c, c++ and
python. Microcontroller experience includes PIC dsPIC and Arduino. Previous
work includes automation of high precision physics experiments as well as
digital interactive entertainment applications.

website: nseymoursmith.github.io

email: nseymoursmith@gmail.com

------
sandinmyjoints
SpanishDict ([http://www.spanishdict.com](http://www.spanishdict.com)) /
Fluencia ([http://www.fluencia.com](http://www.fluencia.com))

Arlington, VA -- one Metro stop from Washington, DC.

SpanishDict is the world's largest Spanish learning website, with ~9M unique
visitors / month. Fluencia, our new web app launched this summer, is the
easiest way to learn Spanish online.

We're looking for:

* Software Engineer ([http://curiositymedia.theresumator.com/apply/RaQcIm/Software...](http://curiositymedia.theresumator.com/apply/RaQcIm/Software-Engineer.html?source=wjb&venue=hn))

* Lead UI Designer ([http://curiositymedia.theresumator.com/apply/IcJPWq/Lead-UI-...](http://curiositymedia.theresumator.com/apply/IcJPWq/Lead-UI-Designer.html?source=wjb&venue=hn))

We have an engineering culture committed to rapid iteration, broad test
coverage, extensive automation, and fast deployments.

Since we're a small team, we're full stack engineers. A day's work could
touch:

* A Node.js backend that quickly and reliably delivers data from Mongo to mobile, tablet, and web devices.

* A client-side MVC application built with Backbone that provides a responsive user-experience.

* An adaptive learning engine that harnesses machine learning to customize content for users.

* A full-text search engine that delivers accurate search results for millions of translation queries.

* Unit and integration tests that ensure everything works for millions of users, all the time.

Why it's great to work here:

* Small team with a great culture of accomplishment and no barriers to getting things done.

* Endless opportunities to work on projects that promote learning and growth.

* The chance to make a difference in the educational experience of millions.

* All you can eat snacks and drinks.

* Flexible hours and unlimited personal days.

* Telecommute days.

* Free foreign language lessons.

Apply through the links above or email me at <ianyyl at maskr dot me>.

~~~
sandinmyjoints
Almost forgot, we're hiring for Front End Engineer too!
([http://curiositymedia.theresumator.com/apply/LVvVsO/FrontEnd...](http://curiositymedia.theresumator.com/apply/LVvVsO/FrontEnd-
Engineer.html?source=wjb&venue=hn))

------
bjudson
We run a network of alternative weekly magazines / websites in several mid- to
large-sized markets in the United States. Our publications cover local news,
politics, and culture with a brash, liberal slant. They also host events such
as music awards and cocktail festivals in their respective markets, to which
employees are offered complimentary tickets. We offer full health coverage
(including vision & dental) and 401k.

* Python/Django web developer *

In this position, you will lead a small team to build a single web publishing
platform for our network of alternative weekly papers from the ground up. You
will be responsible for making high-level architectural decisions, as well as
day to day coding, testing, and deployment. Our goal is to have a flexible,
modern news and events platform that provides a great reader experience while
simplifying management for our editorial and sales (advertising) staff. Once
the system is built, your team will work with our writers and editors to help
develop custom, engaging reader experiences such as immersive stories and
interactive data features.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/43653/django-python-
we...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/43653/django-python-web-
developer-news-media-san-antonio-current-co)

* Front-end developer / designer *

In this position, you will join a small team to build a web publishing
platform for our network of alternative weekly papers from the ground up. You
will be responsible for designing the user experience and implementing the
design using JavaScript best practices. Our goal is to have a flexible, modern
news and events platform that provides a great reader experience while
simplifying management for our editorial and sales (advertising) staff. Once
the system is built, your team will work with our writers and editors to help
develop custom, engaging reader experiences such as immersive stories and
interactive data features.

[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/43678/front-end-
develo...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/43678/front-end-developer-
designer-san-antonio-current-co)

------
reiz
VersionEye - Berlin - [http://www.versioneye.com](http://www.versioneye.com)
We are a tech company from Berlin, working with Ruby on Rails, JavaScript and
MongoDB. Currently we are looking for a freelance designer who can create some
awesome badges. We want to have different badges for the status of open source
libraries. For more details send and email to contact@versioneye.com or
contact us on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/VersionEye](https://twitter.com/VersionEye)

------
danlash
Atlanta, GA - Full Time - Developer - VersionOne -
[http://versionone.com](http://versionone.com)

VersionOne produces a leading agile project management software product by the
same name. We are a growing team that focuses on continuous improvement in our
software as well as our process. Our main technology stack is .NET but we use
many tools, languages, and platforms including ruby, coffeescript, less,
backbone.js, d3.js, jquery, node, asp.net mvc, html5/css3, nhibernate,
jenkins, git, angular.js and more.

We are looking for passionate developers that are comfortable with practices
such as pair programming, test driven development and are great communicators.
We have a strong dedication to sustainable pace and team building - we have
catered lunches 2-3/mo, a keg of craft beer at all times as well as in-house
homebrew, pool tables, table tennis tables, foosball table, cornhole, arcade,
extremely large bean bags, and team events such as skeet shooting, paintball
whirly ball and go karts.

If you are interested please contact me (a developer) at
[dan][.][lash][at][versionone][.][com] or visit our career page here:
[http://bit.ly/19cji7j](http://bit.ly/19cji7j) (email is better). We also have
some open source projects here:
[https://github.com/versionone/](https://github.com/versionone/) We have
offices in Alpharetta as well as midtown Atlanta for your commuting pleasure.

------
abreckle
Visual.ly - San Francisco, CA is looking for a seasoned Growth Hacker. You
like working on the bleeding edge? You are comfortable whipping up code for
the front-end and back-end? You are excited about growth? And like problem
solving? Help us build scale out our customer acquisition and learn a ton in
the process! Note: While this is a development role, you will report to the
Growth Team

The job You contribute to the code on each level of the stack working closely
with designers and fellow developers. You show an eagerness to learn and a
thirst for knowledge. You are comfortable context switching from project to
project.

You are equally comfortable talking with Marketing/Business folks as with
Developers and can speak both languages.

Us We're a small team of people who are dedicated and have a passion for data
visualizations and infographics. We're nimble. That means we're following a
user-centered approach; we value people's feedback and iterate quickly.

You You have an outstanding understanding of how all layers of the stack
interact You are knowledgable and experienced with the following languages,
Javascript, PHP, HTML, API's. You are experienced working with MySQL databases
You are well versed in the latest internet marketing techniques as well as
standards (seo/sem/email) You are able to think creatively to solve marketing
challenges to unlock new growth channels.

Curious? Get in touch! Jobs+growth@visual.ly

------
klistwan
Kira Talent ([https://www.kiratalent.com](https://www.kiratalent.com)) -
Toronto, Canada

At Kira Talent, we help employers spot top talent earlier in the hiring
process through timed video interviews.

A bit about us:

    
    
      * we’re a small team (you’d be #13), based in the heart of downtown Toronto
    
      * we’re well funded (we just raised a $2M seed round) and have had paying clients since day 1 of the company 
    
      * we’re hiring designers and all types of devs -- mobile, frontend, backend, analytics 
    
      * we think even enterprise software can be beautiful, and pride ourselves on our design 
    
      * every single one of our developers have committed code within their first day at work; some within their first hour
    

Here’s some stuff we’ve been working on lately:

    
    
      * building infrastructure to allow us to scale our video recording and streaming
    
      * re-building the UI-heavy sections of our product using AngularJS
    
      * designing and creating our mobile suite for both job candidates and employers alike 
    
      * presenting analytics data captured in our product to the end user, and our team internally
    

We use Python/Django, JavaScript (jQuery, AngularJS), ActionScript, MySQL (and
some MongoDB), but you’d be free to choose your own tools and libraries. If
this sounds fun, let’s chat! My name is Konrad, and you can send me a note at
konrad@kiratalent.com. :)

------
St-Clock
Auto123 - Montreal, Canada - 2 Backend and 1 Frontend Developers

== Who we are ==

We're a team of 10 highly-trained but still fun developers building a new car
dealership web platform that's going to power the web sites of our hundreds of
clients across Canada.

We're working closely with a product team (marketing, design) and a production
team (HTML programmers).

== Why it's interesting? ==

\- Build a high-performance responsive web framework that is heavily
customizable

\- Connect to 10 legacy DBs and render a page under 50 ms

\- Build a platform, work on API usability and interact with users to improve
it

\- Work on the automated deployment and monitoring of hundreds of web sites
and web applications each week

If your pupils dilated at least once while reading, it would be interesting
for both of us to work together :-)

== How we do it ==

\- The infra team uses puppet, Fabric, nginx, and uWSGI.

\- The backend team uses Django, celery, PostgreSQL, redis, memcached.

\- The frontend team uses SASS, Compass, Backbone.js, and a heavily modified
version of Twitter Bootstrap.

We love code reviews, daily standup meetings, campfire, contributing to open
source, and paying for education (code school anyone?).

We hate long meetings, code without test, vendors selling things we did not
build yet.

== Perks ==

\- A ping pong table and some nerf guns (if that's your thing).

\- Research and Development (we have a research grant with McGill University)

\- A big office with wooden floors, brick and stone walls, located in the Old
Montreal.

\- Boring but important stuff like health insurance!

If you are interested, contact me at bdagenais@auto123.com with your resume
and optionally, your github profile. Bonus points for bribes like github stars
on my personal ([https://github.com/bartdag/](https://github.com/bartdag/)) or
industrial repositories
([https://github.com/auto123/](https://github.com/auto123/)).

------
aaaron
AdRoll - [http://adroll.com](http://adroll.com) \- San Francisco (near 5th &
Mission). H1B welcome.

See our eng blog: [http://tech.adroll.com](http://tech.adroll.com). See our
Chief Architect talk about our stack last week at AWS reinvent (min 33:50):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyUalcd_Ks0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyUalcd_Ks0)

Turns out ad tech has some of the most interesting problems you'll find
anywhere. AdRoll's engineers are conquering problems in big data (HBase),
machine learning (Mahout), real-time processing (Erlang/Storm/Kafka) and UX
(Backbone). We make this stuff work for more than 10,000 customers. We're
looking for smart, hungry folks across the board.

* This year we were named the "Best Place To Work" in SF (mid-sized tech). [http://blog.adroll.com/best-places-to-work-sf-biz-times](http://blog.adroll.com/best-places-to-work-sf-biz-times)

* We were recently ranked the fasting growing private company in California by Inc magazine: [http://www.inc.com/profile/adroll](http://www.inc.com/profile/adroll)

Email us at jobs.engineers@adroll.com or visit
[http://www.adroll.com/about/careers](http://www.adroll.com/about/careers).

~~~
BeoShaffer
When I tried to emails jobs.engineers@adroll.com it didn't go through,
specifically I got a reply from mailer-daemon@googlemail.com saying: We're
writing to let you know that the group you tried to contact (jobs.engineers)
may not exist, or you may not have permission to post messages to the group. A
few more details on why you weren't able to post:

* You might have spelled or formatted the group name incorrectly. * The owner of the group may have removed this group. * You may need to join the group before receiving permission to post. * This group may not be open to posting.

If you have questions related to this or any other Google Group, visit the
Help Center at
[http://support.google.com/a/adroll.com/bin/topic.py?topic=25...](http://support.google.com/a/adroll.com/bin/topic.py?topic=25838).

Thanks,

adroll.com admins

~~~
aaaron
Whoops, good catch. We had a Google Group setting that needed to be changed.
Should work now.

~~~
BeoShaffer
I sent it again, and didn't get an bounce message this time.

------
aidos
The Social Gaming Company / London / Full-time / Python / Team Leader

This is a great opportunity to work with a team that are using interesting
technology to work on interesting problems. The main pre-requisite is a song
grasp of Python. The more background you have in data mining the better.
There's an expectation that you'll already have worked with a lot of different
technologies just because it's the sort of thing that interests you. It's a
great chance to put your stamp on a product and solve technical issues in the
way that you think is best.

I've been working with them on a part time basis for a couple of years now.
They're growing and unfortunately I'm unable to meet their needs (due to other
obligations). They need someone to come in and take ownership of the product
and help them build a development team around it.

They're great people to work with; passionate, reasonable and realistic. They
understand the challenges of software and working with data - especially other
people's.

More information about the role is provided on their site [0]. You could
either contact them directly, or if you'd prefer to hear more details from me,
you can contact me through the information in my profile.

[0]
[http://thesocialgamingcompany.com/careers.html](http://thesocialgamingcompany.com/careers.html)

------
jstreebin
EasyPost - [https://www.easypost.com](https://www.easypost.com) \- San
Francisco, CA

Come build something customers can't live without. (Hint: it's not
advertising.)

[https://www.easypost.com/jobs](https://www.easypost.com/jobs)

------
blo
San Francisco, CA - Full-time (no remote) - Consumer early-stage, funded

Vurb ([http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com)) - Max Levchin funded startup -
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-
engine-v...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/20/contextual-content-engine-vurb-
wants-to-make-the-internet-seamless)

We're working on search, browsing, and sharing, by connecting the services we
use in a contextual way that's more usable, efficient, and social (e.g., no
more having lots of windows/tabs open). We do this through unique UX/UI
combined with search, machine learning, big data, and other fun technologies.

We're looking for people who are interested in:

* JavaScript (node.js, backbone.js) - generalist / full-stack development

* Search / Data Science - search / classification / ranking, machine learning, recommendations, NLP, data crawling/processing

* Mobile (iOS, Objective-C, Android) - development of native apps

We're stealth but funded by Max, Drew Houston (Dropbox), Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), Arrington (CrunchFund), and many others. If you're looking to
join a small team that solves complex problems and is making something people
will use daily, then come find out what we're up to.

jobs@vurb.com | [http://vurb.com/jobs](http://vurb.com/jobs) | angel.co/vurb

------
amiramir
Thingi, NYC.

Thingi is a Samsung Accelerator startup focusing on quantified sport and
consumer sports analytics. We’d prefer to hire you as a full-time employee
(with benefits) but we can also hire you as a contractor if you’d prefer.

We have the following 2 positions open:

\- Electrical Engineer, Sports / Indoor Location System

We are seeking a skilled electrical engineer with strong capabilities in board
and system design to play an integral role on our team. You will be self-
driven and be responsible for development and integration of electronics at
the board and system level for product, investigations, and new technology
prototypes. This role offers an incredible opportunity to show initiative and
to work on a consumer product from the ground up with a multi-disciplinary
team in the areas of indoor location and sport.

\- Sports / Indoor Location Algorithms Engineer

We are seeking a skilled software engineer with strong capabilities in
algorithms and signal processing. Be part of the engineering team creating
next-generation sport and indoor mapping devices and services. We are looking
for an Indoor Location Algorithms Engineer with working knowledge of gesture
recognition, statistical signal processing and pattern recognition along with
strong programming skills. This role offers an incredible opportunity to show
initiative and to work on a consumer product from the ground up with a multi-
disciplinary team in the areas of indoor location and sport.

Please contact us at jobs@thingi.co

------
squirrel
Notting Hill, London, England, U.K.

Our web application is at the heart of our busy and successful e-commerce
business; every day it serves millions of product images and handles thousands
of purchases, but we can and do update the live site with new code anytime we
want without missing a beat. Our systems are written on the LAMP stack and
deployed on Amazon Web Services; we are migrating to Symfony 2 as our MVC
framework. Developers choose the tools that work best for them - for instance,
at the moment we have a mix of Linux and Mac workstations in the team. We are
adopting and adapting agile development techniques such as test-driven
development, pair programming, and continuous integration. We hold regular
retrospectives to improve our working environment and lightning talks to share
cool ideas whether work-related or not. Our developers are generalizing
specialists whose typical day may include refining an algorithm, writing a
tricky integration test, tuning a SQL query, and discussing feature nuances
with a product manager. Our team is growing fast and we'd like to hear (at
careers@secretsales.com) from any of you who'd like to join us; we're hiring
for all technical roles.

Established in London in July 2007, Secretsales.com is one of the UK's leading
private shopping clubs, offering limited-time online sales with current name-
brand goods at deep discounts. Brands include fashion, beauty, homeware, and
lifestyle categories, many familiar from the high street. The company has
about 80 employees and a substantial annual turnover. The firm is growing
quickly after a recent investment round.

------
davidcann
Double Robotics (YC S12), Sunnyvale, CA - FULL-TIME

We're looking for a Senior Mechanical Engineer, a Director of Marketing, and a
Lead Firmware Developer.

[http://www.doublerobotics.com/jobs.html](http://www.doublerobotics.com/jobs.html)

Contact us: jobs@doublerobotics.com

------
jeremymcanally
Mandiant - REMOTE or located in New York or D.C. areas - I work at Mandiant, a
cybersecurity company, and we need Rails and Node.js programmers for some
projects we are working on. If you're interested in chatting about it, email
me at my HN username at gmail.

------
rvivek
HackerRank - [https://hackerrank.com/](https://hackerrank.com/) \- Palo Alto,
CA & Bangalore, India.

About: Building the olympics of programmers. HackerRank is building an engaged
community of programmers across different domains of Computer Science (AI, ML,
Databases, security, etc.)

We are witnessing a growth of 32.4% in the active users month over month and
the retention rates are soaring. Here's an example for the week of Oct-28
([http://bit.ly/18vVfpJ](http://bit.ly/18vVfpJ)) - % of users who come back
after week-2, week-3 & week-4.

"If 30% of users return to your site after 3 weeks, you're onto something" \-
Bing Gordon. And we are much more than that after 4 weeks.

Investors: We are a part of YC summer batch of 2011, backed by Vinod Khosla
and a team of 28 growing incredibly fast in a huge market
([http://on.wsj.com/17stW9f](http://on.wsj.com/17stW9f))

Enterprise: Our enterprise product (white-labeled version) is used by some of
the top tech companies (Facebook, Amazon, Square, Palantir, Evernote, Quora,
etc.) for making their interview process effective. That's how we make money
right now and we are going to hit a $1M in revenue very very soon.

Hiring: We are hiring for various roles (hackers, sales, marketing, PM's) at
both the places. If you're interested, please send me your online profile or
resume to vivek [at] hackerrank. It'll be one of the best decisions in your
life. Looking forward!

~~~
cyberlord92
Hello, i believe i a m hacker, consider me for the job ;< Check my profile:
[http://re.vu/cyberlord92](http://re.vu/cyberlord92).

Contact me @ abhishekpandit.02@gmail.com

------
sam
Octopart - [http://octopart.com](http://octopart.com) \- NYC

We're the electronic parts search engine that is opening up all technical
product data on our website and via API to enable the next generation of
hardware design tools.

We're a team of 9, we're based in Manhattan, and we've been profitable since
2010.

We're looking for a JavaScript and/or Python expert with at least an interest
in electronic components. Tell us about yourself: jobs@octopart.com.

------
bgriffith
Gametime - gametimesf.com/app - Full-time / SF [LOCAL | RELOCATE OK]

Gametime is growing really really fast in SF and preparing to enter new
markets. We’re democratizing access and perfecting the last-minute buying
experience (we’re the only place to get mobile-optimized MLB, NBA and NHL
tickets today - which is key because mobile will be most of the market in 3
years).

We remember the experiences we share for our lifetimes. We’re trying to give
phenomenal shared experiences to everyone - especially people who don’t really
participate today - through a beautiful, fast, easy and cost-effective mobile
experience.

Here’s our awesome v1.0 - gametimesf.com/app. Before this, we built our first
startup - Zappedy - which pioneered local analytics and provided a 4x investor
return in 18 months.

We’re looking for people interested in building fast, reliable, and modular
commerce systems. (if we were the type of company with formality - we’d
probably call this Senior Systems Engineer)

To date we’ve… Impressed thousands of fans with instant mobile tickets. Raised
capital (Giants and Warriors owners plus the HotelTonight guys) for 12 months
and have a clear path to profitability. Created an optimal working environment
based in central SF - you have to see it to believe it. Found like-minded
builders - we work alongside founders with billion-dollar IPOs.

We’re looking for full-time, local developers, designers and distributors.

Reach out to us at brad@gametimesf.com

Topic: Ruby on Rails, Objective-C, Java, Machine Learning, Data Analysis

------
ipster
AllTrails and AllSnow [http://alltrails.com](http://alltrails.com)
[http://allsnow.com](http://allsnow.com)

FULLTIME Rails / iOS / Android Engineers / Designers

San Francisco (preferred) / Los Angeles / NYC / Remote / H1B

AllTrails is hiring! We're building Yelp for the outdoors - the best way to
discover and share hiking trails and outdoor activities around you. We're
helping people rediscover the outdoors and having lots of fun in the process.
Camping and snowboarding benefits, anyone?

We just launched our brand new site in partnership with National Geographic
([http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic](http://alltrails.com/partners/national_geographic))
and have the #1 outdoors app in the Apple and Android stores (try searching
for 'Hiking'). We also have the #1 Snow sports app on iPhone.

Our company was AngelPad incubated, is funded by 500Startups and consists of a
strong team from Google / Microsoft / Facebook with previous startup
experience. We also have the author of an O'Reilly Android book, and a core
committer to Homebrew on the team. We're looking for exceptional full stack
Rails and mobile developers (Android and iOS) and designers.

If your idea of sunlight is more than just sitting in front of a really bright
monitor all day, we'd love to hear from you!
[http://alltrails.com/jobs](http://alltrails.com/jobs) or jobs@alltrails.com

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB the leading NoSQL database is seeking top notch talent! We are looking
to hire engineers at multiple locations. Austin, New York, Palo Alto, Chicago,
Los Angeles, Boston, Seattle, DC, and Toronto to name a few...

Experience with non-relational databases is not needed. We will provide an
intensive training course that will teach you the inside and outs of MongoDB.

\- Hot Jobs -

-SOLUTION ARCHITECT: Solutions Architects are responsible for guiding our customers and users to design and build reliable, scalable systems using MongoDB. The Solutions Architecture team at MongoDB is made up of seasoned software architects, entrepreneurs and developers who take direct responsibility for customer success, including the design of their software, deployment and operations. Customer/ client facing experience is required.

-CONSULTING ENGINEER: As a technical consultant, you'll be MongoDB's ambassador to our clients and other MongoDB users. Consultants can assist with all phases of MongoDB implementations, such as configuration, testing, optimization, deployment architecture a best practices reviews.

-TECHNICAL SERVICES ENGINEER: Our global services team is experienced in development, networking, security, support, systems, and much more. Successful members of the Technical Services team will not only be comfortable diving into uncharted waters, but will be excited to solve new problems facing companies today. These individuals are well versed with anything and everything

\- And Much More! -

If you think you fit the bill, feel free to reach out to me at e-mail
careers@mongodb.com.

------
LeFever
AppThwack ([https://appthwack.com](https://appthwack.com))

WHO WE ARE

AppThwack allows developers and QA teams to quickly test their Android and iOS
apps on 100s of real devices. It's 100% automated and a clear, helpful report
with high-level results, low-level logs, screenshots, and performance data is
built in minutes, allowing people to catch issues well before publishing to
the market.

AppThwack started in March, 2012, and since that time we've raised a seed
round, rapidly grown revenue from customers of all sizes (Intel, New Relic,
and Unity to name a few), and recently (yesterday) moved into a new, larger
space. We’re located in beautiful downtown Portland, Oregon, and we’re looking
for talented and motivated people to help us build the best automation tools
in the world.

JOBS

Developer Relations & Community Building - In this role you’ll be responsible
for interacting with the development community, managing outreach (blog,
social media, etc.), and organizing events. You'll work closely with the team,
both development and sales, to build competent, helpful content for our
current and future customers. You ideally have experience marketing SaaS
products to a highly technical audience in a non-slimy way.

Preferred location is Portland, Oregon, but we can make exceptions for the
right person.

For a full list of positions, including internships, see
[https://appthwack.com/jobs](https://appthwack.com/jobs)

INTERESTED?

Please contact me directly: trent@appthwack.com

------
adambenayoun
Binpress (500Startups '13) -
[http://www.binpress.com/jobs](http://www.binpress.com/jobs) \- Mountain View,
CA

Binpress provides a platform for developers to build profitable businesses
from working on their open-source projects in the same mold as MySQL, Redhat,
Magento and other commercial open-source solutions.

We are based in Mountain View and backed by 500startups and other respectables
seed funds/Angels.

THE POSITIONS:

* Head of growth - We need someone with proven past experience in growing users and revenue through multiple acquisition channels to head our growth efforts.

* Content marketer - We're looking for someone who has a knack for creating great content in all media formats, and a track record for exposing that content to the relevant audience.

Positions are ideally onsite, but we will consider very strong applicants for
remote work (at least initially - hopefully we can convince you to relocate
later :)

COMPENSATION:

* A competitive salary

* A meaningful stake in the company

* Paid Health, vision and dental insurance.

* A chance to make a major impact on the company's future and success.

If you are interested in open-source and believe open-source developers should
get paid - get in touch! Send us a message indicating what position you are
interested in and why you would be a good fit, or apply through the link
above.

------
eli
Marketing Operations Manager - Industry Dive - Washington, DC

Want to help plan and execute marketing campaigns for some of the most
innovative Fortune 100 companies? Industry Dive is looking for a smart,
passionate, and detail-oriented candidate to lead our advertising operations.

The Marketing Operations Manager will be given significant and varied
responsibilities. Core to the role is managing clients advertising campaigns -
providing excellent customer service, optimizing campaigns to maximize
results, and creating detailed reports and analysis. The Marketing Operations
Manager will also work with internal teams to create and test Industry Dive
marketing campaigns, landing pages, and ad creative.

This is a newly created position at a fast growing startup. The Marketing
Operations Manager will interact with senior management and will get to build
the processes use to manage our internal operations. It’s a fantastic role for
someone looking to grow in their career.

More details on our website:
[http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/marketing/#marketin...](http://www.industrydive.com/company/jobs/marketing/#marketing-
operations-manager)

Industry Dive is a mobile focused B2B media startup based in Washington, DC.
We’ve been named an “Innovative Media Startup” by the American Business Media
association and listed by Mattermark, Inc. as one of the Top 10 Hottest
publishing startups. Learn more about Industry Dive at
[http://www.industrydive.com](http://www.industrydive.com)

 _Feel free to contact me if you have any questions: eli[at]industrydive.com_

------
euroclydon
FujiFilm Medical Systems - Morrisville, NC (sorry, no remote, relocation
available)

Help us build a client-side framework for the next generation of medical
imaging and medical information applications.

We need JavaScript experts to help us build a responsive (from 4 monitors
workstations down to a smart phone) content and application framework. We’re
all about high-performance JavaScript. We have a team dedicated to measuring
the performance of every build.

Our challenges include:

* completely removing ActiveX from the enterprise medical world.

* Writing our own, faster versions of common JavaScript UI libraries.

* Writing JavaScript that runs on one window, and manipulates the DOM on another. Did you know that, in IE, you can’t invoke a constructor defined on one window from code loaded in another?

* Creating real-time messaging systems between browser windows, desktop apps, and servers across a large geographically distributed facility.

* Sharing the single JavaScript thread in a an N-window N _M widget application.

_ Hitting aggressive cold and warm start times.

We’re still building the first version, a performant MVP, but when we start
V2, there will be plenty of new challenges like writing 3D image viewers in
NaCL and using WebGL and Canvas to display interactive radiological images.

Send me an email if you are interested: fuji@beechtreetech.com

~~~
ben336
If I understand what you're saying correctly, I don't believe you can invokee
a constructor defined in one window within another window ever. Javascript
code is sandboxed to its current window/session in all browsers. You can't
have multiple windows interacting with each other without some form of server-
side code being involved. For what you're talking about (a web framework that
has real time communication capabilities and can manage updates across
multiple instances of the application on the same machine in different
windows), you'll need to involve more than client side javascript. Unless
you're talking about using Node.js, which you don't mention here.

~~~
euroclydon

        var win = window.open(some_url_on_the_same_domain);

or

    
    
        var parent = window.parent;
    

Now, you can access global variables on either parent or win.

~~~
ben336
oh cool. In my head when I see that I just think spammy popup :) I can't
recall seeing it used for a legitimate purpose. But yeah that would accomplish
what you're describing.

------
fujikowa
15gifts BRIGHTON, UK ( [http://www.15gifts.com](http://www.15gifts.com) )

Front End Developer.

The company is growing rapidly and our technology already powers some of the
largest corporations and SME’s in the UK including Virgin Media, Orange,
T-Mobile and The Times.

We understand the appeal of freelancing for a developer so we strive to bring
that same level of freedom and creativity into the role, whilst also offering
a vested stake in a very exciting company.

We are looking for a talented and creative Front End Developer to help bring
innovative, engaging and beautiful user interfaces to life. Working directly
with our experienced back-end engineers, in-house designers and the clients
themselves, this is an opportunity to influence the business in a highly
visible role.

Although a sophisticated decision algorithm is at the heart of our platform,
we are equally obsessed with interface design and user experience — trying to
achieve pixel perfection with every integration.

Brighton, London or Europe (remote) considered.

More info on the role here:
[http://www.wiredsussex.com/jobs/JobSearchResult.asp?Item=128...](http://www.wiredsussex.com/jobs/JobSearchResult.asp?Item=12834)

Please drop us a line at hello@15gifts.com

------
tel
Do you want to work on technology that transforms thousands of young lives
every day?

Signal Vine — Full Time — Washington DC

Looking for Lead Software Engineer: Full Stack Rails Developer

Signal Vine is a mobile technology startup which was recently spun out of
another company due to incredible momentum. We have built an SMS automation
platform that allows our customers to educate and encourage students to
continue their education and have an exciting, powerful vision for where this
business and technology can go. We have already lined up a stellar group of
investors to support us and are looking for full stack, experienced engineers
to join us on this journey. We pride ourselves on the technology and products
we build, and we value our team and the customer relationships we develop. In
order to build a successful business, we move quickly and work hard.

We are in search of a talented developer with strong experience in full stack
Rails development who can lead the transition of the existing mobile platform
into the new company, and then lead the ongoing development and evolution of
the platform to support the rapid growth of the business. You will play an
integral role in the development of a new business.

We are committed to attracting and developing exceptional people, and to
creating an environment that is dynamic, challenging, and rewarding, all with
the goal of realizing our full potential as a business. We seek those who
enjoy a collaborative, participatory work environment. We believe passion and
a sense of humor are essential to making this an outstanding place to work.

Interested in learning more? Email hello@signalvine.com with your application
or questions.

------
dannyroberts1
Dimagi, Inc. - [http://www.dimagi.com](http://www.dimagi.com) \- Cambrdige, MA

Want to do work that directly addresses serious human issues for the world's
poor? Dimagi's looking for Mobile Software Engineers, Performance and
Operations Engineers, and Web Applications Engineers to help us expand our
services.

Dimagi's mobile platforms are already affecting millions of the world's poor
and underserved in half a dozen areas including Maternal and Child Health,
Infectious Disease, Supply Chain (for medical supplies), Agriculture, and
Small Business. Our online Mobile App–building and data collection tools at
[https://www.commcarehq.org](https://www.commcarehq.org) allow our partner
organizations to create for themselves at little or no cost what they would
otherwise have to pay tens of thousands of dollars for in custom software
development costs, which has made us the fastest growing mHeath and generic
mobile workflow platform out there for the developing setting. Our team of
talented engineers regularly travel to see our field sites and visit our teams
in Africa, the Indian Subcontinent, Southeast Asia, and South America to work
on-site with our users and partners in building usable and powerful technology
that makes a difference. Dimagi prioritizes global impact, employee growth,
and satisfaction over the bottom line, making it a fresh, exciting, and
genuine place to work.

If making a huge difference at an ambitious young software company with a
fundamentally humanitarian mission sounds interesting to you, check out our
job postings at
[http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/](http://www.dimagi.com/about/careers/)

------
lsh
Ubiquity Press ([http://www.ubiquitypress.com](http://www.ubiquitypress.com))
- London

We're a startup Open Access publisher in central London looking for two new
junior to intermediate developer hires for mostly web development work and a
growth hacker.

The backend developer will be using Python and Django and PHP and MySQL and
PostgreSQL and some light system admin. You will really be touching upon all
aspects of the stack.

The frontend developer will be using PHP and HTML/CSS/Javascript to build,
automate, improve and generally beautify our systems.

We're happy to train up and fill out any gaps in knowledge and we welcome all
kinds of different perspectives and skills you may bring to the position. We
will expect you to 'own' your work and be able to make decisions for yourself,
argue your points and take responsibility.

The growth hacker is a bit of a nebulous position, but technical literacy and
some basic programming is required as well as some knowledge of marketing and
strong entrepreneurial abilities.

More details can be found on our jobs page:
[http://www.ubiquitypress.com/workingatup](http://www.ubiquitypress.com/workingatup)

------
deyton
Senior iOS Engineer - DocuSign - San Francisco

DocuSign is -- according to our marketing department -- The Global Standard
for eSignature and electronic transaction management. We help people and
businesses close deals faster, save paper, and save money. We're trying to get
everyone to DocuSign everything that needs their signature, and it's going
pretty well: We've had over 40 million users and we're adding 50000 a day.

We're looking for an experienced engineer to join our mobile team, focusing on
iOS (DocuSign Ink: [http://bit.ly/V5BhVG](http://bit.ly/V5BhVG)). Extensive
mobile experience is _not_ required for a great candidate; we're happy with
some side projects or even just a strong desire to move into mobile. Passion
for quality and great user experience _is_ required, and previous startup
experience is preferred.

For more information, email me: deyton.sehn@docusign.com

There are also a lot of other openings (Engineering, Sales, Marketing,
Product, etc) in San Francisco, Seattle, and elsewhere on our careers page:
[http://www.docusign.com/careers](http://www.docusign.com/careers)

------
ronshapiro
Venmo - New York, NY - Full Time

Venmo ([https://venmo.com](https://venmo.com)) is the leading way to make and
share payments. We have an openings for an Android engineer, iOS engineer,
backend engineers, and in our devops team. We offer competitive salaries,
terrific benefits, and the chance to change the way the world interacts with
money.

To apply, email me personally at ron+dec13@venmo.com (-Ron, Android Engineer)

------
Izooble
High Tech Campus, Eindhoven, Netherlands

1.) Full stack full responsive mobile web developer & 2.) Full stack IOS
developer

Izooble - find what matters -

Izooble is a energetic young team which has one common goal; to change the way
we search, find, discover and purchase products based on personalized
recommendations from your network free off advertisements and without privacy
issues.

Our goal is to become the world's leading Social Discovery Platform for
products, where only relevant personalized products will surface in your
stream and search results based on the experience from the people you follow
on specific content in your network.

We are hiring a hands on full stack mobile web engineer for a full responsive
mobile web application - Full Time · Remote OK · Eindhoven · Software Engineer
· Back End Programming · Full Stack Development · Full-Stack Web Development ·
HTML5 & CSS3 & We are looking for a hands on full stack IOS developer Full
Time - Remote OK · Eindhoven · Software Engineer · iOS Development · Ruby on
Rails -

Please apply on angelist [https://angel.co/izooble-find-what-
matters/jobs](https://angel.co/izooble-find-what-matters/jobs)

------
ryen
Adventr - New York, NY - INTERN www.adventr.tv/jobs

SOFTWARE ENGINEER - BACKEND

We’ve developed an online video-editing suite and API-based delivery platform
to build dynamic content for the web and TV. You'll have the opportunity to
help scale the system to meet with our fast-climbing demand. You’ll do things
on a high level such as: Integrate our playback system with ad serving
partners (Aol, Youtube, Spotify, etc.) Help scale our video consumption and
playback system Integrate with relevant e-commerce and social network backends
Continue to scale out our analytics platform Help make our product more fun
and valuable to our customers

We offer competitive compensation packages including generous equity options.

Requirements

3+ years experience building products for fast growing web or mobile products

Minimum 3+ years of experience with Python/Django, Ruby/Rails, or similar web
frameworks

Bonus points for experience with Flash/ActionScript3 and/or HTML5 video

Extensive knowledge of Linux/Unix command line and system tools.

BS or MS in Computer Science or related field preferred

Comfortable in a small, intense and high growth start up environment

If interested, contact jobs@adventr.tv with resume and any other relevant
details and we’ll connect from there!

------
zmb
KeepSafe - San Francisco - H1B welcome

We're looking to hire Android develpers and iPhone developers.

\-- The company --

KeepSafe wants to solve the consumer privacy problems. We work to empower
every user to be in control of their data. To do this, we need to make Privacy
and Security Technology easy to apply for the average user on all popular
platforms.

Our first product is a vault for Android and iPhone. Over 15 million customers
use this product and but our plans are much bigger than that. Happy to share
more in person: zouhair AT getkeepsafe DOT com

We're a team of 9, all of us write code. We raised Series A from Floodgate and
SV Angel in July.

\-- Jobs : Mobile developer (Android or iOS or both) --

Your job is to build easy-to-use apps that make privacy, encryption and
security technology useful for average users. We are looking for ambitious
developers who will take KeepSafe from to 150 million users.

Requirements:

    
    
      * Excellent knowledge of the framework including the limits
      * Sound understanding of programming fundamentals
      * Strong programming skills. Code speaks stronger than degrees.
    

Benefits:

    
    
      * Market salary 
      * Meaningful equity
      * Medical, Dental, Vision

~~~
canterburry
To anyone looking at this job, I know Zouhair and how he has grown KeepSafe is
incredible. KeepSafe is growing not by the thousands, but by the millions of
users. In the middle of a series A crunch, he put together a great funding
round in record time. He's had successful exists in the past so he knows what
he's doing. On top of all this, he is a super humble and nice guy putting
together a first class team. You'll be happy at KeepSafe.

------
infer
Palo Alto, CA

INFER, INC.

\- Team: <10 engineers from MIT, Berkeley, Stanford, Google/Google Research,
Facebook, Y Combinator, Microsoft Research, Palantir, IBM Research, Yahoo
Research, ...

\- Investors: Red Point, a16z, SHV, Social Capital, ...

\- Customers: Box, Jive, Microsoft, Tableau, Zendesk, AdRoll, Nitro, and many
more

\- Product: machine learning applications for non-technical users to help
their businesses more effectively capture and retain customers

\- Looking for: strong engineers excited to join an early-stage startup to
grow with & shape the company

EXAMPLES OF RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Build predictive models using sophisticated algorithms and data extracted
from the web and other sources

\- Build beautiful visualizations to help customers understand model
performance and meaning

\- Develop and operate secure, scalable cloud infrastructure to manage and
process customers' large, confidential datasets

\- Interact with customers, analyze their data, understand their pain points,
and develop new product features and new products

QUALIFICATIONS

\- BS/MS/PhD in Computer Science, Statistics, Math or related fields

\- Depth in software engineering, algorithms, and general analytical problem-
solving

\- Familiarity with Python preferred

CONTACT

\- [https://www.infer.com](https://www.infer.com)

\- hiring+hn@infer.com

------
Alex3917
New York, NY.

Full Time.

[http://www.thehackerati.com](http://www.thehackerati.com)

Software developers at all experience levels, for front end, back end, and big
data. We don't care what languages you know, as long as you're highly skilled
in at least one. We use agile and tend to use the same kinds of technologies
that you'd see in your typical YC startup. Email me if interested:

alex.krupp@thehackerati.com

------
StephenGL
Launch Media Network -
[http://www.launchpowered.com/](http://www.launchpowered.com/) \- Richmond, VA
- INTERN, REMOTE, Various Positions

At Launch Powered we are building next generation platforms that allow
passionate people to share their interests. We are a private equity funded
company with huge plans and we're build our team to make those plans a
reality. Our initial focus is in video games with our Guild Launch
[http://www.guildlaunch.com](http://www.guildlaunch.com) and GameSkinny
[http://www.gameskinny.com](http://www.gameskinny.com) sites.

We are looking for writers/content creator interns, marketing folks, UI
designers and PHP developers to help us build our platforms as we expand in
gaming and explore other verticals. Local is preferred for the developer and
marketing positions and remote, especially in key areas like Austin, San
Francisco, Atlanta and New York is preferred for writers and content creators.

Send your info to IAmAwesomeSauce@guildlaunch.com.

------
giffc
Neo is hiring in all of its offices: San Fran, NYC, Singapore, Columbus,
Cincinnati, Montevideo, Edinburgh - jobs@neo.com

We are always on the lookout for great software developers, designers and
product managers.

Neo is a new kind of consultancy – one that blends the best of Lean and Agile
Development practices. We work in small, cross-functional teams. We not only
help clients build software the right way, we help make sure they’re building
the right thing in the first place. At Neo, you’ll know that you’re helping to
build things that really matter – tools and products that have been exposed to
market validation at every stage.

We believe in constant learning and pushing the boundaries of our craft. We
work reasonable, flexible hours. We use the best tools available, work in an
open environment, send our people to conferences, and have a lot of fun.

In terms of technology, we work on a wide variety of languages and frameworks
including Ruby on Rails, Objective C, Python, Node.js, Java, Angular, Ember
and Backbone.

[http://www.neo.com](http://www.neo.com)

~~~
benburton
Speaking as a former employee, this is a great place to work! A+++!

------
megs_fremont
Startup from Hulu Founding CEO Jason Kilar and former Hulu CTO Richard Tom.
San Francisco, CA (SOMA)

We're stealth, so we can't divulge product details yet, but we're looking to
change the landscape of an industry or two. Our company will focus on building
a multi-platform consumer facing service. We're big believers in the
combination of great design, great technology and a compelling business model.
We firmly believe that world-changing companies are the output of world-class
teams and world-class cultures. We're looking for strong developers who love
to code in a variety of languages tackling every portion of the stack. If
you're one of them, you can get our attention by following the rabbit hole @
[http://thefremontproject.com/rabbithole](http://thefremontproject.com/rabbithole).

Alternatively you can email us : devnull@thefremontproject.com. more info -
[http://thefremontproject.com](http://thefremontproject.com)

------
kstenerud
San Francisco, CA (full-time, H1B welcome)

MindSnacks - [http://www.mindsnacks.com/](http://www.mindsnacks.com/)

\-------------------------------------------------------

We build wonderful educational games in San Francisco. If you are nice and
want to help us make splendid products, we'd love to hear from you.

Voted Educational App of the Year by Apple. Funded by Sequoia Capital.

We're hiring in lots of areas! Here are a few:

\-------------------------------------------------------

* Android Engineer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engi...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/35CRVW/Android-Engineer.html)

* Game Designer - [http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designe...](http://mindsnacks.theresumator.com/apply/19JX7q/Game-Designer.html)

\-------------------------------------------------------

To apply, visit
[http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers](http://www.mindsnacks.com/careers) For
more info, email us at jobs@mindsnacks.com

------
asuth
Quizlet ([http://quizlet.com/jobs/ios-engineer](http://quizlet.com/jobs/ios-
engineer)) - San Francisco, CA - iOS Engineer

We're looking for someone to start and lead our iOS team as our first iOS
engineer. We've put together a killer team across web, infrastructure,
android, design, support, but iOS is still open. We would love someone strong
enough to lead a team that should grow to 3-4 in the next 6-9 months.

Quizlet helps students practice what they're learning. Students absolutely
adore us, just read the twitter search for Quizlet. Quizlet is a top 100
Website in the U.S. (20m uniques/mo), and during school our current iOS app is
always in the top 2-3 for education. We are one of the few education companies
succeeded in going directly to students, as opposed to selling through schools
and districts. We have big plans for building learning tools that truly
empower kids and make them enjoy the learning process.

Applications to jobs@quizlet.com

------
knes
Pusher - [http://pusher.com/jobs](http://pusher.com/jobs) \- London, United
Kingdom

Pusher is a uniquely techy London company with a large and growing global user
base and we are looking to hire a Lead Designer among other positions (
[http://pusher.com/jobs](http://pusher.com/jobs) ).

Our company's vision is to help stop developers reinventing the wheel when it
comes to software, and help them focus their time and energy into valuable and
meaningful work. We’re growing quickly and there’s much to be done.

We have currently a couple of open positions:

* Lead Designer: Join us as our first in house designer and you’ll have the opportunity to evolve our brand as well as the experience of the product itself. More info @ [http://pusher.com/jobs/lead_designer](http://pusher.com/jobs/lead_designer)

* Platform Engineer : The current Pusher platform is only the start of our plans. We're looking for engineers who can help us build out our platform and help shape the way software is produce. More info @ [http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer](http://pusher.com/jobs/platform_engineer)

* Mobile Support Engineer : Are you a kickass iOS & Android coder? Do you get a kick out of helping people build amazing things? We're looking for an outgoing, passionate engineer who will make sure our customers build awesome mobile applications with our platform. more info @ [http://pusher.com/jobs/mobile_support_engineer](http://pusher.com/jobs/mobile_support_engineer)

We are also always keen to on interns (paid) and we have other open positions.
[http://pusher.com/jobs](http://pusher.com/jobs)

------
adw
Flipboard ([http://flipboard.com](http://flipboard.com)) – Palo Alto, CA (and
New York, NY), both full-time/permanent and intern positions.

[http://jobvite.com/m?3nQZ9gw6](http://jobvite.com/m?3nQZ9gw6)

We're building the world's best personal magazine. There are about 90 of us at
Flipboard right now, and we're beginning to aggressively scale up. We're
exceptionally well funded but still small enough that you'll be able to see
the effect you're having from day one.

We're hiring for lots, and lots, and lots of different roles across
engineering, sales, design and product; in particular, highly-scaled services,
devops, generalist IT, iOS, Android, Web, and data science.

(If you don't see anything here which matches you but you're still interested,
feel free to email me: andrew@flipboard.com – especially if you're a data
scientist with significant product, natural language processing or SNA chops.)

------
bkanber
Tidal Labs is hiring a full stack web developer. NYC preferred but REMOTE OK.

 _Us_

We build beautiful and powerful tools for real time collaboration and content
creation, used by over 25,000 bloggers and dozens of big name brands and
publishers. We're a ten-person team local to NYC that values education,
personal growth, and work-life balance.

 _You_

You're a highly motivated individual with proven and demonstrable skills in
web application development and maintenance. You can build a full web app, set
up a server, launch into a production environment and maintain the whole thing
comfortably. You have strong communication skills and you're good on teams.

 _Technologies_

As long as you have experience in most of these and are willing to catch up on
the others you're OK to apply: PHP, mongo, JavaScript, HTML and CSS, Linux
server administration, Node.js.

 _Why us_

\- market salary commensurate on experience

\- health insurance

\- personal growth and training budget

\- almost no overtime

\- work with an enthusiastic and intelligent team

\- work from home 1-2 days per week

 _How to apply_

We prefer applicants who can commute into NYC, but please apply if you feel
you would be a good fit no matter where you are in the US.

Email php@tid.al with the following information:

\- cover letter

\- résumé

\- brief description of the project you did your best work on

\- brief description of the project you did your worst work on

\- geographic location and your level of willingness to relocate

\- desired salary

------
sidmitra
Remote / Full time or Freelance

CPASelect - [http://cpaselect.com](http://cpaselect.com) [Formerly
[http://teaspiller.com](http://teaspiller.com), acquired by Intuit]

\-- Requirements

· Proven experience with Python/Django, Javascript (especially jQuery)

· Is relentless & resourceful in a fast-paced, startup environment

· Able to communicate complex ideas in simple terms

· Experience on AWS or other cloud-based infrastructure providers

\-- Preferred

· Demonstrate on Github you’ve built something kickass

· Contrarian thinker able to prove an idea and execute perfectly to launch

· Handy with Linux command line (Ubuntu or Centos)

· Experience with performance optimization, scaling, event analytics

· Can write scripts on Fabric and deploy to a Linux instance

· Good sense of humor

\-- About the team

Over 25 million people use TurboTax software every year to file their taxes.
But many more millions still walk into a tax store. You will be joining the
small team of successful startup people that are disrupting the multi-billion
dollar tax industry with their first product, TurboTax CPA Select. The service
provides high quality tax help at a fraction of the price of a tax store by
allowing consumers to connect with quality tax professionals online. The
unique team is heavily financed by Intuit---makers of TurboTax, Quickbooks,
and Mint---while still living and breathing “lean startup” to ultimately build
a service anyone can use.

Email: cpaselect-CPSL0193@applications.recruiterbox.com

If you want to reach me directly, feel free to contact me from my HN profile

------
robbiemitchell
Knewton - New York, NY (Union Square) - full-time

Knewton's mission is to bring personalized learning to the world.

Knewton personalizes digital course materials by figuring out exactly what a
student knows and what she should do right now. Knewton provides the tools and
infrastructure needed to create continuously adaptive learning applications
driven by real-time proficiency estimation, activity recommendations,
analytics, and more.

Knewton has been recognized globally as a "Technology Pioneer" (World Economic
Forum in Davos), one of the world's "50 Most Innovative Companies" (Fast
Company), and one of "The World's 100 Most Intriguing Entrepreneurs" (Goldman
Sachs). More at
[http://www.knewton.com/about/press/](http://www.knewton.com/about/press/)

[http://www.knewton.com/careers/](http://www.knewton.com/careers/)

\---

Some specific openings:

* Senior Database Administrator, Systems Engineering - [http://bit.ly/19bUVXm](http://bit.ly/19bUVXm)

* Data Analyst - [http://bit.ly/18fkQgB](http://bit.ly/18fkQgB)

* Senior Software Engineer - Java/NoSQL - [http://bit.ly/17zDdkD](http://bit.ly/17zDdkD)

* Senior Software Engineer - Natural Language Processing - [http://bit.ly/1b8rmJD](http://bit.ly/1b8rmJD)

* Software Engineering Internship - [http://bit.ly/1cTBTaP](http://bit.ly/1cTBTaP)

* Senior Product Manager, Analytics - [http://bit.ly/InFqoH](http://bit.ly/InFqoH)

* Product Manager, API - [http://bit.ly/ICsXy5](http://bit.ly/ICsXy5)

* Business Development Professional - US/UK - [http://bit.ly/18SeNCx](http://bit.ly/18SeNCx)

* Technical Project Manager - Content Operations - [http://bit.ly/1jXVDwx](http://bit.ly/1jXVDwx)

\--> For more follow
[http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs](http://twitter.com/knewton_jobs)

------
will_critchlow
Distilled, London - Front End Developer

[http://www.distilled.net/jobs/creative-front-end-
developer/](http://www.distilled.net/jobs/creative-front-end-developer/)

Distilled is looking for a front-end developer to work on all sorts of fun
projects. You’ll be a recent graduate or someone with a few year’s experience.
We’re more interested in hiring the right person than the number of years
under your belt.

You’d be joining a fun, sociable office with a great culture and work-life
balance. Perks include weekly beer o’clock, bi-monthly parties, a Mario Kart
room, table football, and a personal happiness & productivity budget (which
you can choose to spend however you want - anything from training courses to
noise-cancelling headphones and iPads).

£30,000 to £35,000 - with opportunity for rapid salary growth (we're also
willing to consider any reasonable salary request). Applying takes 3 minutes -
just send your CV and some examples of your work.

------
ubiquitouscroak
Columbia, MD – H1B, FULL-TIME, INTERN

We're a small company in the Maryland suburbs revolutionizing how states
manage Medicaid information. This is an exploding niche, we're growing like a
Chia pet on steroids, and we have a bright future ahead of us but we need your
help to build it!

We're looking for .NET software engineers with 'SOLID' C# skills and
experience with MVC, NoSQL, HTML5, and JavaScript frameworks such as Knockout
or Angular. Knowledge of domain-driven design (DDD), service-oriented
architecture (SOA) and other enterprise crap is a plus. Experience with
RavenDB is a huge plus. If you don't know any of this stuff, that's fine too –
just love to code.

We have flexible working hours, a casual dress code, and you can work from
home a day a week. We use the latest tools (we've been using Visual Studio
2013 for a while) and all developers have an SSD in their machine.

Please e-mail any questions, comments, or your resume to
ubiquitous.croak@gmail.com.

------
roncohen
Opbeat - Copenhagen, Denmark

Opbeat is building the next generation devops collaboration platform and we're
assembling the best team in Europe.

We're looking for a senior backend developer to join us in the worlds most
liveable city[1]. This is an opportunity to improve the life of developers.

You will become part of a small, tightly knit group of talented developers
with huge ambition and massive potential to change the way developers work. We
have the resources and network to make it happen[2].

We are all about Python, Go, Django, Backbone, Postgres, Cassandra and AWS.

E-mail me: ron@opbeat.com

[1] [http://monocle.com/film/affairs/most-liveable-city-
copenhage...](http://monocle.com/film/affairs/most-liveable-city-copenhagen/)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/15/opbeat-nets-2-7m-from-
faceb...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/15/opbeat-nets-2-7m-from-facebook-
instagram-founders-and-more-to-give-developers-a-control-center-for-web-ops/)

------
ai09
Spreecast - San Francisco - H1B Welcome - iOS Team Lead and iOS Engineers

Spreecast is the social video platform that connects people through video
conversation. Our partners include ESPN, LinkedIn, VH1, Extra, CBC, and
others. Our CEO previously started and sold StubHub. Our mission is to connect
people through conversation. We believe that people obtain a deeper
understanding of each other and a more emotional connection when they interact
face-to-face.

Our upcoming app sends and receives video and audio in real time. We use lots
of custom code since the iOS SDK does not support real time video. We're
looking for engineers to join the iOS team. We're also looking for an iOS Team
Lead.

We're always interested in generalist engineers as well, even though we don't
have a job ad out. So if you're really good, send me an email
(robert@spreecast.com)

More info at
[http://about.spreecast.com/jobs/](http://about.spreecast.com/jobs/)

------
adambratt
Benzinga is looking for a Django developer, a front end dev, and a Drupal dev
either REMOTE or local full-time in Detroit, MI.

We're a financial media company, a poor man's - lest we say everyday man's -
Bloomberg competitor, and a financial product SaaS all forged together into a
powerful trident that is attacking the high seas of Wall Street in a
relentless pursuit of transparency.

And conquer we shall! We've grown 100% quarter over quarter all this year. Our
team has surged to 30+ people and the waves of revenue washed together to form
a rushing roar with just one of our products going from nothing to $100k/month
in just 9 months.

Being a media company we find our way into all kinds of cool stuff. Our office
is furnished with things like a $3000 high-end bed that was sent to us to
review. We got to talk to and get pictures with Warren Buffett and Lloyd
Blankfein (CEO of Goldman Sachs) when they came to Detroit last week.

But, you interject, finance is one of the toughest startup seas to sail upon!
The old boys club runs an ironclad ship with no visible decks for boarding.
Avast! We've built a battering ram of a business in just a few short years
that has pummeled its way deep into the heart of Wall Street. Old Ironsides
has warmed itself to Benzinga and once a taste the thirst cannot be quenched.

We've recently became Microsoft's premier finance partner alongside 3 other
companies, all worth over a billion dollars and established for years. As of
this Christmas season we will be installed by default on 500 million desktops
and tablets via Windows 8 Finance. No download necessary. That's right mateys,
we're in the source code.

And if you happen to trade or invest yourself you'll find us inside almost all
of the major brokerages in the US.

So, where do you fit in this rigging, you swashbuckling scalawag? Well, our
team is crazy ambitious, motivated, and experienced with shaking shit up. If
you know your tech, and want on deck this is the place to do it. Your exact
technical background and language of choice doesn't matter as much as your
motivation and your ability to adapt quickly. We are a young team and we're
especially looking for sailors who've got some salt in their whiskers who can
help us scale from millions to hundreds of millions.

Why be a ninja when you can be a pirate? This ship is forging a new course,
send an email to dev-us@benzinga.com to board!

------
schuon
STYLIGHT, Munich, Germany
[http://www.stylight.com/Engineering/](http://www.stylight.com/Engineering/)

At STYLIGHT we try to change how people discover and shop fashion. We curate
both products and user generated content to inspire people when shopping
fashion.

* Lead Developer (one Java, one python), [http://stylig.ht/1byhp5w](http://stylig.ht/1byhp5w)

* Junior Developer (python), [http://stylig.ht/Iy6zoP](http://stylig.ht/Iy6zoP)

* Product Owner (working on our internal tools), [http://stylig.ht/1cKMepE](http://stylig.ht/1cKMepE)

* UI / UX designer, [http://stylig.ht/14IMzVx](http://stylig.ht/14IMzVx)

\----------------------

Some stats about us:

\- 100 Employees from 15 nations

\- Female / Male employee ratio: 3:1

\- Average age: 25, std dev: 3.61.

\- 2.5 km to city center, 100 m to next subway station, 45 restaurants within
5 min walk

\- 1 team event per month, weekly courses (various sports, German).

\- Two weeks sprints, avg. velocity 13 ideal days per team.

\- 3.2 deploys per day, 13min runtime for regression tests.

\- 1.5k rpm throughput, 128ms avg. app server response time.

\- OS distribution in the dev team: 44% MacOS, 27% Ubuntu, 22% Windows, 5%
Arch.

Also, do check: [http://www.stylight.com/Engineering/stylight-
cribs/](http://www.stylight.com/Engineering/stylight-cribs/)

\----------------------

Interested? Mail me your CV: schuon@cs.stanford.edu (Co-Founder)

------
noahbrier
New York, NY. Full time. We're looking for vp engineering, jr & sr python
engineers, jr & sr frontend (js/backbone) engineers + sr. android & iOS
engineers.

As you can tell from the job openings, Percolate is a very quickly growing
SAAS company in NYC. We are building a platform that helps brands create
content. What makes us unique is that we're the only marketing technology
solution that focuses on creation instead of publishing.

We're looking for a VP to lead the team of nearly 30, as well as backend (all
levels), frontend engineers (we run backbone.js alongside our RESTful API) and
mobile (iOS + android). On the backend, we're especially interested in folks
with good experience working with lots of data and excited to build real-time
systems.

Here's thirteen reasons why you should come work here: (1) Your chance to work
with big data (2) You come in early: We're only a year-and-a-half old (3) As
we get bigger, you will be able to focus on what you are good at (4) We are
all different and we love it (5) GPL compliant company (6) You choose your
workstation (7) You choose your tools (8) No worries, free your mind: NY
salary + medical + dental (9) No vacation policy (we don't count the # of days
you take in a year) (10) Company invests in you: Fly to PyCon and other
conferences (11) We prefer quality over quantity: Focus on clean code and test
coverage (12) Your voice will be heard (13) Every employee gets salary +
equity

Lots more info about us at our new about pages:
[http://percolate.com/about](http://percolate.com/about)

If you're interested email us at jobs@percolate.com or apply at
[http://percolate.com/about/jobs/](http://percolate.com/about/jobs/)

If you have any questions you can email me (I'm co-founder and CEO) directly
at noah@percolate.com. Thanks.

------
pplante
FULLTIME - Software Engineers in San Francisco, CA Rentlytics, Inc -
[http://rentlytics.com](http://rentlytics.com)

Apartment Investors are overwhelmed by their data, and the giants are focused
on big-data solutions, but reality says otherwise. Most investment funds have
a small data problem, they cannot make sense of 100's of megabytes of data.
That is why off-the-shelf business intelligence solutions misses the problem
completely. We're developing the solution our customers have been clamoring
for.

Join our team of 5 people, and come make a big difference in an industry of
dinosaurs. Our existing customers are all very happy, and we have a ton more
waiting for their rollout of the software. We use Python/Django/Postgres on
the backend and CoffeeScript with Backbone.Marionette on the frontend. Our
team is based in SF, but we're happy to relocate you.

Get in touch: phil@rentlytics.com

------
tzaman
Codeable ([https://codeable.io](https://codeable.io)) - REMOTE

We're looking for a seasoned Rails developer with extensive knowledge not only
on Rails but on building APIs in particular. Our product is an online
outsourcing platform for WordPress, called Codeable. It's built from two main
components: AngularJS for the frontend (yes, we're building a single page app)
and Rails as the API endpoint.

With everything we do, we strive for quality, so we have a full money-back
guarantee to clients and all our contractors are hand-picked to ensure only
the best guys are working on small tasks that WordPress-based website owners
get solutions to their problems in a timely manner and the solution is the
best possible.

Requirements: \- You love programming \- You love learning new and exciting
technologies and approaches \- You practice TDD \- You don't compromise when
it comes to quality of code \- You're keen on Scrum/Agile approach to
development \- You have an internet connection :) \- You're a team player,
there's no "me" at Codeable \- A Skype account since we'll do most of the
communication with it

Why work for Codeable? \- We offer a competitive salary \- We're a small, but
passionate team of developers \- Your work will have an immediate and
measurable impact \- You can work from home, favourite coffee bar or anywhere
you prefer \- We follow agile methodology, so you won't be bothered during
sprints \- You'll have a say in most tech decisions we make

Our tech stack: \- Rails API backend (with the most commonly used gems, such
as Devise) \- AngularJS frontend with SCSS stylesheets \- Hosted on Heroku +
our own servers \- Websockets for realtime browser to service communication \-
RSpec for testing + continuous integration \- Paypal + Paymill for payment
processing \- Redis, PostgreSQL for data storage

Send an application to tomaz@codeable.io and include your past, Rails-related
references

------
BrianPetro
AngularJS Jobs - Palo Alto, London, Austin, New York, Chicago

Front-end, AngularJS Software Engineer to Help Invent a New Category of
Software

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-
> so...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-software-
> engineer-to-help-invent-a-new-category-of-software)

Palo Alto Senior Developer Needed to Build Team and Lead Development

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/473-palo-alto-senior-
> devel...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/473-palo-alto-senior-developer-
> needed-to-build-team-and-lead-development)

Build an Interactive Trade Show Display Using AngularJS

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/472-build-an-
> interactive-t...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/472-build-an-
> interactive-trade-show-display-using-angularjs)

Solve Problems with AngularJS at Chicago Dev Shop

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/380-solve-problems-with-
> an...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/380-solve-problems-with-angularjs-
> at-chicago-dev-shop)

Lead Front End Developer (AngularJS) with UI Experience @ Foodsitter

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/426-lead-front-end-
> develop...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/426-lead-front-end-developer-
> angularjs-with-ui-experience-foodsitter)

Senior / Lead Developer with heavy UI / Application experience : FT or
Freelance

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/422-senior-lead-
> developer-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/422-senior-lead-developer-
> with-heavy-ui-application-experience-ft-or-freelance)

Email your resume to brian@angularjobs.com.

------
amarghose
This is a long shot but posting on the off chance it's of interest to someone.

ZenMaid.com (Part time, Remote or local to the SF Bay Area)

ZenMaid.com is management software specifically for maid services. This was
our original plan but we're currently pivoting to a more general service
software and could use an extra hand.

Bootstrapped lifestyle business, no intention to go to VCs or outside for
funding.

Looking for a 3rd partner/founder who is familiar with: \- jQuery, Ruby on
Rails, Postgres, Heroku (most important, - Ruby on Rails and jQuery). \-
design experience is a plus. \- able to work part time (~20 hrs/wk).

Equity only (amount negotiable). This is a good opportunity for anyone looking
to gain experience with the possibility of escaping the rat race. We have
found a small product market fit but will know a lot more of our direction in
the next couple months.

Email me at Amar (at) ZenMaid.com if interested or you want to find out more.

Thanks!

~~~
dleskov
I recall coming across a web site aimed specifically at connecting
entrepreneurs with engineers, designers, etc., willing to work for equity, but
cannot find it now.

There are [http://www.equitive.com/](http://www.equitive.com/) and
[http://www.kaywebangels.com/](http://www.kaywebangels.com/), but that's
essentially outside funding.

------
DavidZhangToGo
Eko (ekoapp.com) - NYC - Full-time

Eko builds products and technologies that redefine how the new mobile-centric
workforce communicates. Companies using Eko have a combined revenue of over $4
billion, and we are looking for enterprising engineers to join the team and
help us scale to even more users.

We rapidly release new products, and we’re not afraid to break things in order
to try something new. You will be responsible for all aspects of product
development, including initial design, testing, and iteration based on
feedback. We try to provide the best work environment possible, so you can be
focused on delivering outstanding products to our users.

We are looking for talent in the following areas:

* Java / Android application development

* Objective-C / iOS development

* Javascript, AngularJS frontend and Node backend

* Visual / UX designers

* Infrastructure / scaling, specifically with Node

Sound like your cup of tea? Shoot us an email at jobs@ekoapp.com.

------
hyoogle
Likeable Local - Portland, Maine - Social Media Tools for Small Businesses

[http://www.likeablelocal.com/](http://www.likeablelocal.com/)

We at Likeable Local are looking to grow our team and seeking two talented and
motivated software engineers. One immediate role would be perfect for someone
who is great with numbers and analytics. The other role is better suited
towards someone who loves working in the front-end and loves making things
look and interact beautifully- with html, javascript, and css. In both cases
the engineers should love building cool things, learning, and social media.

We are in Portland, Maine which is atypical for Hacker News, but is a great
place to live! We aren't looking for remote workers at this time.

We are a tech-startup-spinoff of the award-winning (NYC-based) agency Likeable
Media, and we are looking for people that are willing to jump right in and be
on our small team (currently 3 other full-time developers) creating features
that will be visible and impactful and used immediately.

We are hard-working and smart, and we love to solve challenging problems. We
use a lot of node.js, javascript, python, and django.

You love being a substantial contributor and are interested in the “full
stack” of technologies from details of server configuration, back-end, front-
end, and mobile platforms. You are self-disciplined, self-directed, but also
detail-oriented in your communication about what choices you make and what you
are doing.

Likeable Local offers an integrated software solution that allows small
businesses to create, enhance and manage their social media presence. Likeable
Local was founded in 2012 and has a deployed product that integrates with
Facebook and Twitter. The software is sold on a subscription basis, allowing
for attractive recurring revenue economics, and is in use by dentists, dry
cleaners, florists, and jewelers and we continue to expand.

Interested? Email me at hugh@likeable.com and lets connect!

------
sheldoan
Snapchat (Venice, CA)

Feel free to drop me a line at sheldon-at-snapchat-dot-com. We're mainly
looking to hire full time engineers with experience / expertise in any of the
following:

\- Mobile client development (iOS & Android)

\- Backend / infrastructure

\- Statistics / machine learning / massive data sets

New college grads welcome. Sorry no H1Bs or remote

------
tga
Python web developer in Amersfoort, the Netherlands (on-site only with work
permission in the EU please)

[http://www.AgriPlace.org](http://www.AgriPlace.org)

The People 4 Earth Foundation in Amersfoort, the Netherlands, is looking for a
full-time web developer to work on further development and maintenance of its
new sustainability data sharing platform, AgriPlace. There is room for growth
and for making your mark on this new project in an early stage.

We use Django, Bootstrap, KnockoutJS, and PostgreSQL on Linux servers. You
should be comfortable maintaining and improving everything, from the user
interface to the server configuration.

[http://people4earth.org/foundation/jobs/software-
developer-a...](http://people4earth.org/foundation/jobs/software-developer-
agriplace/)

------
jseeba
Mountain View, CA (full-time) - BloomReach -
[http://bloomreach.com/](http://bloomreach.com/)

BloomReach is a fast-growing startup with offices in Mountain View, CA and
Bangalore, India, and we’re tackling one of the Internet’s most fundamental
problems: helping leading online businesses get their high quality and
relevant content found by their consumers, when and where they want it.

$41M raised from NEA, Lightspeed and Bain Capital.

We're hiring for: Software Engineer (Backend, Data or New Grads) --- Data
Scientist --- Engineering Internship - Summer 2014 or Winter/Spring 2014

Get all the details here:
[http://bloomreach.com/careers/](http://bloomreach.com/careers/)

If you have questions, feel free to email me directly at
jason[at]bloomreach.com

------
jbk
VideoLabs - Paris, France [http://www.videolabs.io/](http://www.videolabs.io/)
[http://videolan.org/](http://videolan.org/)

Go developer, C/C++ developer, frontend developer.

We are a team of developers of VLC media player, and we are developing a few
media services around VLC and VideoLAN. Most of the projects are not yet
public though.

We use Go, Redis, Riak, ElasticSearch in the backend and we are probably going
to use Angular (or a similar framework) for the frontend.

We also do some C, Obj-C, Java and C# development for VLC on iOS/Android/WP,
and that code is always open sourced.

We would prefer people in Paris for the Go and Frontend developers, but we're
open to other options. For the other positions, remote is fine.

Contact me by email: jb@videolan.org

------
zds
Codecademy ([http://www.codecademy.com](http://www.codecademy.com))

Codecademy is teaching the world to code. We've reached millions of people
across the world through consumer adoption, government partnerships, and
working with excellent companies, and we've helped tens of thousands of
programmers share their knowledge with the world on our open platform.

Working at Codecademy means that, each day, you'll have an impact on people in
nearly every country in the world as they attempt to learn the skills they
need in order to succeed in a modern economy.

All jobs below in NYC, H1B welcome.

Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, iOS Engineer, Product Designer, Community
Strategy, Business Development, Head of Public Relations

Email jobs@codecademy.com or check out codecademy.com/jobs

------
medwezys
AlphaSights is hiring experienced Ruby on Rails developers in LONDON, UK and
NY, USA

AlphaSights is at the leading edge of the knowledge revolution. We help our
clients get the critical insight and information they need to thrive in an
ever more complex world. We’re growing fast, our clients love us and we’re a
fantastic place to grow your career.

[http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/london/experien...](http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/london/experienced-
ruby-on-rails-developer) [http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-
york/experi...](http://www.alphasights.com/careers/positions/new-
york/experienced-ruby-on-rails-developer)

------
asanwal
CB Insights - New York, NY - www.cbinsights.com

We're a bootstrapped* SaaS company deemed 1 of NY's 15 top emerging enterprise
tech companies that is changing how people evaluate emerging startup
companies, their investors and the industries they compete in.

* We have recurring subscription revenue of 7-figures and besides grants from the National Science Foundation, we're bootstrapped which means we get to focus on building great products for our customers.

We're looking for a:

\- front-end developer \- tech industry analytst (think Nate Silver for VC) \-
machine learning engineers \- full stack developers \- customer adoption
managers

More info here -
[http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs](http://www.cbinsights.com/jobs)

My email is in my HN profile so feel free to reach out.

------
gatsby
42Floors ([http://42floors.com/](http://42floors.com/))

San Francisco, CA

We're looking for extremely talented people to help us bring the commercial
real estate industry into the 21st century.

Hiring experienced full stack engineers, back-end engineers, inside
salespeople, and account managers. (Apply:
[http://42floors.com/jobs](http://42floors.com/jobs))

All positions are full time, SF-based.

YC W12, 17 full time employees, $18m in funding from NEA, Bessemer, Thrive, SV
Angel, etc. ([http://42floors.com/investors](http://42floors.com/investors))

Learn more about us here:
[http://42floors.com/press](http://42floors.com/press) or email me with any
questions!

------
nwilkens
Monroe, MI - MNX Solutions - Linux System Administrator

MNX Solutions is a server monitoring and management company, with a focus on
Linux based systems. We are a growing team of expert Linux admins and are
looking to bring on our next team member.

We work on exciting projects including AWS, high availability, performance
tuning, backup design, hacked systems, physical server deployment at colo’s
around the US, disaster recovery, working with development teams to design
highly scalable architectures, and much more.

Send an email with a resume to hr@mnxsolutions.com introducing yourself, and
we'll schedule a time to talk in the next few days.

[http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs](http://www.mnxsolutions.com/jobs) for
additional detail.

------
zmillman
Magoosh - Berkeley, CA - Junior Developer (fulltime, intern)

Magoosh is changing test preparation by building applications that students
love. We’re a young startup, but we’re profitable, we’re growing fast, and we
have wildly positive feedback from tens of thousands of students who have
successfully used our applications to study for the GRE, GMAT, and SAT (more
coming soon!)

Our technology includes Ruby on Rails, AWS, native iOS/Android, and AngularJS.
You don’t need prior experience with any of these (it’s a plus, of course),
just solid coding skills and a desire to build 5-star applications.

[http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-developer/](http://magoosh.com/jobs/junior-
developer/)

~~~
GrahamsNumber
I find your application form absolutely insulting

------
tobinharris
\----------- Pocketworks ---------

A tiny 7 man team.

We're about to start our own product with funding.

\----------- WHERE ----------------

Leeds, UK.

INTERN person wanted, REMOTE considered if can visit often.

\----------- TECH WE LIKE AND USE ---------

Node.js

Ruby on Rails

iOS

Android

Mongo

CouchDB

Java

Angular JS

\----------- SEEKING ---------

An total geek who agrees with much of following

\- I expect to earn £40,000 - £60,000 with my uber skills

\- I experiment with new technologies in my spare time

\- I'm at home writing UI code, middle tier code, db code, libraries

\- I write iOS or Android apps for kicks

\- I've played with Mongo, Couch and other storage tech

\- I want to play with message brokers

\- I love writing HTML, javascript and CSS

\- I'm far more comfortable having my code under unit test

\- I hate waiting for tests to run

\- Every project feels like a hackathon

\- I'm avoiding contracting £££ because it's more important to work with
people and make products that make a difference long term

\- I don't mind getting my hands dirty and helping out on boring jobs if the
company needs it

\- Git is easy

\- I've been doing this for 7+ years. Still loving it.

\- I enjoy a beer on Fridays and bantering about software

\------------ NEXT STEPS ---------

Send some stuff to tobin@pocketworks.co.uk

\- Github profile

\- Sample code

\- List of published projects you own (open source or otherwise)

\- Photo and covering letter

Cheers

------
iron
Berlin, Germany

Compass Security is looking for Penetration Testers/Security Consultants. More
Information: [http://www.csnc.ch/de/profil/security-analyst-
de.html](http://www.csnc.ch/de/profil/security-analyst-de.html)

------
DenisM
SEATTLE, WA. A plucky startup is dragging the manufactured goods supply chain
into the 21st century.

Our job is to help manufacturers organize product data to help moving the
goods - catalogs, inventory, supporting documentation, orders, and so on; all
stand to benefit from solid data architecture with increasing accuracy,
reducing cost, and real-time analytics.

WANTED: Experienced web developer - HTML/CSS/Javascript/jQuery. Backend is C#/
ASP.NET MVC.

Your first task, should you chose to accept it, is to create a wholesale
catalog & ordering web app on top of our existing back end data API. We expect
half of the usage of our products to come through this web app (and the other
half through the native apps).

~~~
RomanPushkin
h1b?

~~~
DenisM
Nope. Sorry, we're too early for that.

------
jbellis
Cloud Software Engineer [SF Bay Area or Austin, TX Preferred, Full Time]

Distributed Application Engineer - OpsCenter [Anywhere, World, Full Time]

Frontend Technical Lead - OpsCenter [Anywhere, World, Full Time]

Java Engineer [Anywhere, World, Full Time]

Java Engineer (Windows) [Anywhere, World, Full Time]

Performance Software Engineer [SF Bay Area or Austin, TX Preferred, Full Time]

Software Testing Engineer for Cassandra [SF Bay Area, United States, Full
Time]

For full list of positions see:
[http://www.datastax.com/company/careers](http://www.datastax.com/company/careers)

Tech used: Python, Java

DataStax is a commercial entity behind the Apache Cassandra project, the open
source NoSQL database widely-aknowledged as the best foundation for tackling
the most challenging big data problems.

------
georgespencer
Rentify - London, UK

We're on a mission to kill off high street letting agents and all the things
they stand for: high fees, tenant rip-offs, and subscale economics.

We're backed by world class investors (Balderton Capital) and have a senior
leadership team comprised of bright minds from Uber, Eventbrite,
NBC/Universal, Apple, and Zopa.

This time last year our team was 4 people. Now it's 25. We're aiming to be 50
by the end of 2014. Good time to join and make a difference.

We are in the market for Rails engineers (Buf will doubtless post more
thorough descriptions on here), PPC managers, an office manager, and more.
Feel free to reach out on here (email address in profile) or via jobs at
rentify dot com.

~~~
jlangenauer
A word of caution regarding Rentify: I had some email correspondence with
their CTO, Buff, last year when they had previously advertised on a "Who is
hiring?" thread here, as I was then looking for something new in London.

They asked me to complete a coding exercise, which I spent a Saturday
afternoon doing (
[https://github.com/jasonl/property_search](https://github.com/jasonl/property_search)
)and submitted it to them, and then I did not hear back - not so much as a
single email reply! - despite repeated follow-ups.

If you're a Rails coder in London, you can definitely do better than a company
that treats prospective employees as disdainfully as this.

~~~
buf
Jason, I'm so sorry for treating you disdainfully. June 22nd, the day you sent
over your test, I moved from San Francisco to London full time. I assure you
that you were the exception and not the trend as I don't always move across
the world and sometimes emails slip through. Ask anyone who has applied at
Rentify since. I take extra time out to ensure that candidates understand what
Rentify is and what we can offer to employees in terms of career growth. I
even wrote a few lengthy articles about it here:
[http://bufordtaylor.com/post/62455729428/how-we-interview-
en...](http://bufordtaylor.com/post/62455729428/how-we-interview-engineers)

To be fair, I thought that since you didn't return the coding challenge after
18 days that you simply weren't interested in the job.

And if by 'repeated follow-ups' you mean one email, then I am guilty of that
as well and you have my apologies.

Furthermore, I'm assuming instead of 'last year' you meant June.

Finally, my name is Buf.

------
khitchdee
Allahabad, India, Khitchdee
([http://www.khitchdee.com](http://www.khitchdee.com))

We're a startup. Our first product, a programming tool, will be released on
Jan 14th, 2014. We're looking for someone to come in and help us write the
next edition which is due a year later. You will find our project interesting
if you understand music, enjoy teaching and write programs. Our product
incorporates concepts from music (rhythm) and is designed to be literate (see
Donald Knuth). We have an in-house recording studio where we experiment with
sound. We have access to local musicians of which there are many in Allahabad.

Email: rohit@khitchdee.com

------
coswandisco
WANdisco - San Ramon, US and Belfast, UK

WANdisco ([http://www.wandisco.com/](http://www.wandisco.com/)) is solving
challenging problems in distributed computing over the wide area network. Our
custom implementation of paxos provides distributed coordination and high
availability active/active solutions for SVN, Git and HDFS. The big data team
works on our Non-Stop Hadoop product that eliminates the single point of
failure in HDFS and allows HDFS to work over WAN. We are looking for engineers
with a strong understanding of concurrency and experience with distributed
systems.

If you are interested, contact me at cos@wandisco.com

------
dmgrow
Salt Lake City, UT -- Lucid Software (Lucidchart / Lucidpress)

Lucid Software is building world class graphical applications in the browser
and on mobile devices. Our first product, Lucidchart
([http://www.lucidchart.com](http://www.lucidchart.com)), is an online
diagramming application with 1M+ users. We recently launched our second
product, Lucidpress ([http://www.lucidpress.com](http://www.lucidpress.com)),
which is an online layout and design application. Lucid is a startup founded
by Karl Sun, a former Google exec, and Ben Dilts, our CTO. We're profitable
and rapidly growing in every dimension of the business and need people to join
our team. For fun we raft river rapids on company retreats, have Friday BBQs,
and eat lots of pizza. Talent and ability to learn are more important than
specific skills.

BACKEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
run with various decoupled services in a Linux environment using Scala,
MongoDB, AWS, and MySQL. At Lucid your responsibilities would include
enhancing existing services, building new services, integrating with 3rd party
applications and ensuring services are highly available, secure, and scalable.

Requirements: \- Talent \- BS degree

Recommended experience: \- Building large products / applications \- Scala or
Java \- MySQL or other relational database \- NoSQL databases \- Cloud
computing (AWS)

FRONTEND SOFTWARE ENGINEER (all experience levels) - Lucidchart and Lucidpress
are powered by one of the largest Javascript codebases on the Internet (about
250k lines of JS), optimized so that the user experience is indistinguishable
from an installed native application. Come help us show the tech world what
can be done on the web.

Requirements: \- Talent \- BS degree

Recommended experience: \- Building large products / applications \-
Javascript \- Google Closure compiler/library \- CSS/HTML/DOM manipulation \-
jQuery \- Native app development on Android and/or iOS

All applicants email resumes (and links to recent projects) to
jobs@lucidchart.com.

------
buf
Rentify - London, UK - Software Engineer Ruby on Rails

We're trying to change the way we rent properties. In particular, we want to
create transparency in the market, lower fees for landlords and tenants, and
do it faster than a traditional letting agent.

    
    
        We're hiring: http://www.rentify.com/jobs
    
        Here's how we hire: http://bufordtaylor.com/post/62455729428/how-we-interview-engineers
    
        Here's how we work: http://engineering.rentify.com/post/47385480838/in-engineers-we-trust-to-get-shit-done
    
    

Feel free to reach out to me directly at buford@rentify.com

------
EricMayo
Delphi Automotive is looking for software architects. We work on cutting edge
automobile electronics and software. Many automakers are moving toward smarter
center displays and display clusters. Much of the work is embedded C and C++.

------
icycold
Fremont, CA - EFI. Software Engineer. [LOCAL | H1B OK]

We are looking for a Software Engineer with Web design and programming
experience for our Fiery Product Engineering team. You will work with a team
of very talented engineers to design, build, and support world class products
including advanced server applications. The right candidate must be highly
motivated and enthusiastic about learning and adopting new technologies.

looking for someone with · Experience of front-end development with AJAX,
JavaScript, CSS, and HTML · Familiarity with C++, Python, or similar language
· Experience on web frameworks such as Ruby on Rails

you can email me directly at ritesh.noronha@efi.com

------
leapingllamas
Warby Parker, New York City. Data scientist & software engineer on data team

Warby Parker is a transformative fashion brand offering designer eyewear at a
revolutionary price while leading the way for socially-conscious businesses.
We’re looking to hire a stellar Software Engineer to join our Data Science
team and help build the next great lifestyle brand.

Since all work and no play make a dull office, we’re thoroughly committed to
infusing our days with surprises, brain-stimulating activities and, when
appropriate, costumes. As a team member at Warby Parker you can look forward
to company outings, guest speakers, and all sorts of other goodness.

===========================================

What you'll do (software engineer):

\- Write, document, test, deploy and maintain SQL, Java, Python, and Pentaho
ETLs \- Implement APIs, as well as build and deploy underlying production
servers \- Build Django or Tornado micro apps to sanity check, review, and
debug data \- Automate manual or suboptimal data-related business processes
and analyses \- Participate in code reviews and help maintain high standards
of code quality \- Work with data scientists to implement tools such as
recommendation and personalization engines

[http://jobs.warbyparker.com/apply/bRozkI/Software-
Engineer-D...](http://jobs.warbyparker.com/apply/bRozkI/Software-Engineer-
Data-Science.html?source=carlhn)

===========================================

What you'll do (data scientist):

\- Identify opportunities for business improvements using predictive modeling,
classifiers, \- recommenders, and NLP \- Implement, document, and maintain
models, data products, and visual dashboards \- Participate in code reviews
and help maintain high standards of code quality \- Write, document, test,
deploy, and maintain SQL/Java/Python/Pentaho ETLs \- Mentor other analysts and
junior data scientists (Awww...)

[http://jobs.warbyparker.com/apply/xJEJy3/Data-
Scientist.html...](http://jobs.warbyparker.com/apply/xJEJy3/Data-
Scientist.html?source=carlhn)

------
mattsprig
Sprig - San Francisco, CA

Senior Mobile Engineer

At Sprig, we're bringing delight back to your dinners. We feature a daily
rotating menu of three seasonal, sustainable, healthy, and delicious meals
designed and crafted by executive chef Nate Keller. With a few taps, our Sprig
servers will brave rain and fog to whisk your order over faster than you can
say dinner on demand.

To that end, we’re looking for a senior engineer to help us build an amazing
experience for Sprig customers. You’ll be the first engineering hire outside
of the co-founders, so this is a great opportunity to help define our
engineering culture and product focus. We're well-funded and just launched in
SF.

Right away you’ll be working on:

\- Our customer-facing mobile apps (aka our "front of the house")

\- Mobile apps for our servers, helping them efficiently whisk meals from
kitchen to table

\- Our delivery dispatch algorithm, the key to getting food in people's hands
as fast as possible

In the future you might be working on:

\- Bringing our app ordering experience to as many customers as possible

\- Simulating delivery routing optimizations so we can tune our dispatch

\- Scaling the backend to launch new cities

Our stack includes:

\- iOS, Rails, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Heroku, AWS

You should have:

\- Significant iOS or Android experience, having shipped at least one app

\- Some Rails or other backend experience

\- Previous startup experience

\- Passion for food! You’re joining our engineering team, but we are first and
foremost a food company

\- A sense of humor, and/or a mild love of accidental food startup puns (too
many cooks in the kitchen, let the idea simmer, put it on the back
burner...list goes on)

Let us know why you're interested in Sprig and shoot us any relevant links
(github, linkedin, blogs, roomba you rigged up to open doors for guests,
whatever). Contact Matt (engineering lead) directly at matt@eatsprig.com.

------
jusben1369
Spreedly - Durham, NC [http://www.spreedly.com](http://www.spreedly.com) \-
We're aiming to bring a Stripe/Braintree like experience for those services
that need to work across multiple payment gateways.

We've recently closed a round of angel fundraising and are now looking for two
full time developers and our first sales/BD/all hands person. Small, mature,
long term focused team led by a sales based CEO but developer intensive (both
headcount and customer target)

More here: [https://spreedly.com/jobs](https://spreedly.com/jobs)

------
qthrul
VCE - NC, TX, MA, CA [http://vce.com](http://vce.com)

We're looking for Unicorn Jockeys.
[http://unicornjockey.com](http://unicornjockey.com)

Principal Program Manager

Engineering Scrum Master

Principal Software Engineer

Technical Lead

Senior Technical Lead

Senior Manager Software QA Engineering

Junior Software Engineer

keyword soup: XP, Kanban, Crystal, FDD, DSDM, Cassandra, Redis, Riak, Neo4j,
ZooKeeper, Cages, SNMP, IPMI, OASIS SCA / TOSCA, DMTF OVF / CIM / CIMI, OGF
OCCI, and/or ODCA PEAT

You can email me directly with questions: Jay.Cuthrell@vce.com
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/qthrul](https://www.linkedin.com/in/qthrul)

------
styloot
Pune, India - Fulltime.

Co-Founder of Styloot.com here.

Styloot.com, is a visual search engine for fashion. At 1.2 Million SKUs and
4000+ brands, we carry slightly more women apparel than Amazon and twice as
many shoes as Zappos. Our patented technology already powers some of the
largest media and commerce companies of the world.

We are looking to hire Python, Javascript and Front End developers.

You will be working directly with the product and will be making decisions
that directly influence the site.

You must love coding and should be at home with fellow hackers - everything
else we can work around.

You must have a github repo that you are proud of.

Email us if interested - jobs at styloot.com.

------
trevyn
Dropcam, downtown San Francisco, local only.

\- "What's going on at home while I'm away?"

\- We're just over 50 people, raised a $30MM Series C four months ago, and
launched a new camera seven weeks ago.

\- We make our own hardware, which is sold in physical retail stores. (Apple
Store, etc.)

\- We're working on some really interesting connected home projects.

\- All the usual youthful tech company perks.

Any smart, self-motivated, and flexible engineer will fit in here (we're
hiring for many, many engineering positions), but we're particularly
interested in experience with iOS, the open-source hardware movement, and/or
computer vision.

eden@dropcam.com

------
jasoncartwright
Potato - London, Bristol UK, Mountain View, Dublin IE

Potato is a 70-person developer-lead agency based in London, UK with offices
in Bristol, Sydney & San Francisco. Our clients include Google, PayPal, Skype,
a number of startups and other agencies such as BBH & Mother. We're hiring for
a variety of positions in a variety of locations, freelance & full time,
including Django developers, Front End developers and senior UX designers in
London, Mountain View, Dublin IE & Bristol UK.

[http://p.ota.to/jobs/](http://p.ota.to/jobs/)

------
benjaminwootton
London -

I am looking to make contact with DevOps contractors and consultants - Puppet,
Chef, Python, Sys Admin.

This is for some overflow work from myself which may be kicking off in the new
year.

Please get in touch at bswootton@Gmail.com for an informal chat.

------
EricMayo
Delphi Automotive, LLP - [http://delphi.com/](http://delphi.com/) \- Auburn
Hills, MI I work in the cluster division and I'm one of the leads on Cadillac
CUE. We're looking for C and C++ folks who also are experienced with
electronics. We work on some seriously cool new technology. Automobiles are
rapidly increasing cockpit technology with more advanced center stack displays
and clusters. You may also get to do a bit of robotics as some of our software
controls needles and dials too.

------
vsergeev
Kumu Networks - Santa Clara, CA -
[http://kumunetworks.com/](http://kumunetworks.com/)

Kumu Networks is revolutionizing the way wireless systems are built using an
innovative full-duplex wireless design that its founders developed as a
research project at Stanford. Wireless full-duplex allows a radio to transmit
and receive signals at the same time using a single frequency channel. Kumu's
patent pending full-duplex technology changes the basic assumptions on which
current wireless radios are built, allowing for improved performance and
reduced complexity across a variety of wireless devices and markets.

We're looking for well-rounded systems programmers with a strong embedded
systems, C, Linux, and networking background. Fluency in Python and Git are
big pluses. In addition, we're looking for software engineers with a
background in cellular stacks, and algorithms scientists with a background in
optimization. See more information on open positions here:
[http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/kumunetworks](http://www.jobscore.com/jobs/kumunetworks).

Apply on jobscore or email resumes and/or questions to jobs@kumunetworks.com.
Please mention Hacker News!

This is a well-funded technology startup with a small team, a highly cross-
disciplinary environment (algorithms, mixed-signal, RF, digital hardware, and
FPGA engineers), and a very concrete mission!

------
koblas
Tubular Labs - Mountain View, CA
[http://tubularlabs.com](http://tubularlabs.com)

We're helping creators and brands understand online video (YouTube) to know
and grow their audience. We bring our expertise in big data to make it
understandable for the creator.

We've raise a Series A round and continue to build our our team of great
engineers. The short version of what we have open today is:

Full-stack engineer * Python * AngularJS * MySQL, Hadoop, Redis

DevOps * AWS, MySQL, Hadoop, Redis

Contact me for more details or to apply: david@tubularlabs.com

------
arupchak
PagerDuty - San Francisco and Toronto

We're growing, our customer base is growing, and the number of interesting
technical problems are growing. We have an obsession with building highly
available and reliable services for our customers. I'm specifically hiring for
infrastructure automation engineers, but we're hiring at every layer of the
stack. We are also looking for a strong leader to head up our backend
engineering team in SF. You can ping me directly if interested or apply at
pagerduty.com/jobs

------
nancyhua
Apptimize / San Francisco Bay area / H1B welcome / iOS, Android, Frontend,
Backend engineers

Apptimize dramatically tightens the innovation cycle for native Android and
iOS apps and aims to become a framework vital to every app. Developers love
Apptimize because feature flagging and phased rollouts give control and
flexibility. Our framework also cuts down on programmer requirements by
letting people edit and control app elements and features without programming
or redeploying. Our goal is to accelerate app innovation by making it
shockingly easy to improve apps.

Our team has experience building complex systems, and can do it in one third
the time most would consider possible. We are well-funded, selective, and
believe smaller teams are better. You will be an essential part of our team.

Specific positions/requirements:

iOS and Android library developers: Extreme attention to detail is critical
because you’re working on code deployed to billions of app installs. We’re
often working on the less documented, adventurous parts of iOS, so you need to
be a master of Objective C. For Android, be ready to explore the Android
source code.

Backend/frontend developers: A full stack developer, you can work on a feature
from requirements and design to programming and testing. Most work is in
AngularJS, Java (the good parts), and PostgreSQL.

We pay very competitively and offer awesome benefits. Email
jobs@apptimize.com.

------
dave1010uk
Base - [http://www.wearebase.com](http://www.wearebase.com) \- Bournemouth, UK

We're a digital agency, looking for 1 full time senior PHP developer and 1
full time Android/iOS developer. Full details:

[http://wearebase.com/BaseJobSpecificationPHPLAMPDev.pdf](http://wearebase.com/BaseJobSpecificationPHPLAMPDev.pdf)

[http://wearebase.com/BaseJobSpecificationAppDev.pdf](http://wearebase.com/BaseJobSpecificationAppDev.pdf)

------
markperera
Old St Labs / Full-Stack Lead Developer / London

We're looking for a full-stack lead developer to join Old St Labs team. Old St
Labs are developing some sexy solutions for our enterprise customer base - we
in a stealth stage at the moment so not sharing too much at online, but would
love to share more face to face :)

Our current stack is Python (Flask) / Neo4J / AngularJS

£45 - 60K with options & benefits

[http://info.oldstlabs.com/lead-developer](http://info.oldstlabs.com/lead-
developer)

------
nathanh
New York, NY (full-time)

Mobile Engineers

Backend Engineers

Kinsa - We're on a mission to track and stop the spread of disease.
[http://kinsahealth.com](http://kinsahealth.com)

Did you ever wish you could save lives by doing what you do best? At Kinsa,
you can. We’re looking for help transforming how people care for themselves
and their families.

Please contact nathan@kinsahealth.com if you're interested and check out
[http://kinsahealth.com](http://kinsahealth.com) for a bit more background.

------
ericf
BoltHR - Jacksonville, FL - Fulltime - email: efleming@bolthr.com

We are willing to work with you on timeline for relocation and provide
assistance. We pay well.

We are create HR tech software focused on small and medium sized businesses.
We are well funded by our founders and pre-launch. Our software is looking to
make an impact on small/medium sized businesses by providing easy to use and
beautiful products. We have a design first mentality, we like to get things in
front of customers fast and collect feedback, and we build our products to be
fast in order to provide an optimal user experience.

Our development office is located in booming downtown Jacksonville. No state
income tax, great weather, an NFL team that is improving (we hope), beaches,
tons of great outdoor activities, and a tech scene that is growing fast.

Out tech stack includes Node.js, Angular, Mongo, MySQL, and various Amazon Web
Services. We are looking for front end developers and back end developers
excited about working with Javascript across the entire stack. We would prefer
people with experience with out current stack but want to hear from people
that are interested.

If even remotely interested, shoot me an email at efleming@bolthr.com. I am
the CTO and I'll get back to you immediately. We are going to build a great
team, a great product, and have fun doing it. I hope you'll be a part of it.

------
DustinCalim
I have an early-stage startup and I have a huge workload right now and I could
use some help with the Rails/database side of things so I can focus on
everything else. This is not a useless instagram-like app that adds no value-
this is a great chance for you to get in very early one something that is
going to change the way things are done...

You: preferably a senior Rails developer with web/scaling experience. +for
mysql, meteor, and payments experience.

Please provide github/examples and a resume.

~~~
nfriedly
BTW, you don't have any contact info here or (publicly visible) in your
profile, do you probably won't get very much of a response.

------
drogier
Democratizing Genius / San Francisco / Full-stack engineer (Rails).

We cannot democratize genius. But we can, and we are, democratizing access to
genius. We are building an education platform where audiences around the world
can learn from their heroes at affordable prices.

We just raised our seed round from Harrison Metal (Michael Dearing). We are
analytics + user testing driven, where important decisions are made every day.
We are looking for a skilled engineer to help build and drive the technology
behind the product. Since we just raised and are starting to build the team,
you'll play a pivotal role and will help shape the company and the product.

Things looking for:

-Have three or more years of full-stack development experience with Ruby and Javascript.

-Test drive their code and care deeply about both the quality of the user experience and the implementation that makes it all work.

-Understand and share the values of agile development.

-Are flexible, collaborative and want to learn whatever it takes to launch a successful product.

You'll have the opportunity to work with a founding team with roots back to
HBO, YouTube, and IDEO. Compensation and benefits include salary, equity,
healthcare and most importantly, a constructive and collaborative culture that
treasures learning and knowledge sharing.

If this sounds interesting to you, I can be reached directly at
drogier@gmail.com.

------
amf0324
San Francisco - 4+ positions open

Weather Underground, the first internet weather service, is looking for some
more great people! Our office is located in downtown San Francisco. We have
about 30 people on our product teams, in addition to marketing teams, support,
and some sales staff.

Open positions include:

• Mobile Back End Engineer

• Full-Stack Software Engineer

• UX Designer

• Graphics Designers

Check out the link for details on each position:
[http://www.wunderground.com/about/employment.asp](http://www.wunderground.com/about/employment.asp)

------
tomjohnson3
WebThriftStore / NYC - remote / Devops Engineer

WebThriftStore is looking for an operations engineer to join our team on a
part-time basis. We are open to remote work but have a preference for NYC.
Freelancers are welcome.

Must have experience with:

Linux administration (preferably Ubuntu); Amazon Web Services (EC2, RDS, Cloud
Search, etc.); Nginx; MySQL; Apache web servers; Network monitoring;
Performance tuning; Capacity management; Automation (Chef, Puppet, or other is
a plus).

To apply, please send an email with resume to: tom@webthriftstore.com

About WebThriftStore

WebThriftStore allows any nonprofit to set up an online thrift store without
holding physical inventory and with no financial risk. We turn excess stuff
into cash for charities, tax deductions for donors, and bargains for shoppers.
It's a way for shoppers and charity supporters to do good, and for charities
to engage supporters without asking for money. Item donors receive tax
receipts for 100 percent of the value of their donations, prepaid shipping
labels, free shipping supplies, and free pickup from the United States Postal
Service (USPS). Any registered 501(c)(3) charity can partner with
WebThriftStore to open its own dedicated online store, with no up-front or
subscription fees. WebThriftStore is privately owned and is headquartered in
New York City.

------
ryporter
AMA Capital -- Palo Alto, CA. Full time. H1B okay.

AMA Capital trades billions of dollars per day in the foreign exchange
markets.

We are all engineers, and we all do a little bit of everything, designing and
implementing our own trading strategies and infrastructure. We're a very small
team (I am the only employee) and are looking to add one or two engineers who
will focus on strategy and/or on infrastructure.

No experience or specific knowledge of finance is required. However, you do
need to be at least interested in financial markets and to be able to
implement your strategies carefully in C++.

An example of an infrastructure project is designing and building a system for
logging to non-volatile memory. We generate large logs that cover everything
from prices to transaction data. NVDIMMs are a form of RAM that survives power
loss, and such hardware has been on the horizon for a while, but it is just
now becoming available to early adopters. Writes to NVDIMMs will be nearly
instantaneous and immediately durable. This project will be to develop an
NVDIMM-based system that simultaneously functions as a log, an IPC mechanism,
and a searchable database for analysis. Making this work will involve a number
of pieces: kernel drivers, CPU cache control, lock-free synchronization, a
daemon to write everything back to long-term (i.e. less expensive) storage,
and more. If this works well, we plan to open-source all the pieces.

Visit [http://amacapital.net/careers.html](http://amacapital.net/careers.html)
to learn more, and send applications/inquiries to careers@amacapital.net.

------
jcberk
edo Interactive - Chicago/Nashville -
[http://edo.theresumator.com/](http://edo.theresumator.com/)

    
    
      * Data Warehouse Engineer, Nashville - Hadoop and Pentaho
      * Analytics Manager, Chicago - marketing models and model governance,
        lead team of 3-5 analysts
      * Data Scientist, Chicago
      * Data Analysts, Nashville or Chicago (interns should be welcome - working on it)
    

Work with gobs of anonymized credit/debit card transaction data, using
Hadoop/Hive/Impala, Postgres, Pentaho, R, Tableau, etc.

We're a 100-person funded startup providing an easy way to personalize offers
and make them automatically available through credit or debit cards and mobile
devices. We work with major national advertisers, and with 180+ banks and
three of the top six card issuers. TechCrunch called us the anti-Groupon - we
take the hassle out of deals. See how it works at
[http://www.edointeractive.com/type/product-
demos/](http://www.edointeractive.com/type/product-demos/) .

Apply at the website above or email me (not all these specific roles are
posted yet) - say you came from HN. Happy to answer questions at jennifer.berk
at edointeractive.com.

------
zukhan
FULLTIME or INTERN. Offices in San Francisco, Menlo Park, and Boston

Delphix is a data virtualization company that is doing for databases what
VMware did for servers - this is a massive market, and we are on track for
similar success. We're looking for software generalists to help build our full
stack, from the operating system and filesystem, to the Java management stack,
and the GUI.

The engineering team at Delphix is composed of the inventors and architects of
the VMware platform, ZFS filesystem, DTrace, Oracle RAC, DataGuard, and
Flashback.

We've built an engineering culture where anyone with a good idea can have a
voice and drive unique projects. Whether it's developing new abstractions in
the filesystem, designing an architecture to interoperate with a novel
database, or developing a new cloud paradigm for virtualizing data, there is
no lack of hard problems and opportunities at Delphix.

The Delphix platform has already established itself as the premier platform
for structured data management in the enterprise world. In our first year of
selling, we added 50 large corporate customers, including many from the
fortune 500 (Proctor & Gamble, RBS, Fidelity, Deutsche Bank, Comcast, Staples,
Qualcomm, among others).

We have offices in Menlo Park, San Francisco, and Cambridge, MA.

Check out our technical blogs at
[http://blog.delphix.com](http://blog.delphix.com).

News coverage: [http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-mi...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/delphix-
raises-25-million-in-series-c-funding-157445155.html)

------
dashjeff
Dash / Android Developer / NYC / Full-time

[http://dashwith.me/](http://dashwith.me/)

\---- Are you looking to join a small team that wakes up every day working to
innovate the way we transact at restaurants and bars? Are you passionate about
building killer software and doing whatever it takes to deliver amazing
experiences to our users? We work really hard, and have a lot of fun while
we're doing it. If you're not a software hustler, turn back now.

You will play an instrumental role in our dev culture, establish best
practices for our team, work hand-in-hand with both product and code, as well
as help create a KILLER Android app for our services.

RESPONSIBILITIES • Loving code, but also loving constant collaboration between
a killer team • Building a way for Android users to pay for beer using their
phones • Clean, Object Oriented Design and Coding • Documentation and
Collaboration REQUIRED SKILLS AND EXPERIENCE • BS or MS in Computer Science or
related field • Solid understanding of the intricacies of the Android platform
• Proficient in Java language and related frameworks as well as multi-
threading and memory management specific to mobile devices • Working Linux
knowledge • Experience with one or more database systems (MySQL, Mongo, etc.)
• Solid oral and written English communication skills • Experience working
with Git version control and continuous integration • Passionate about
delivering the best user experience possible on mobile

Ready to apply? Please send an email to jobs@dashwith.me including links to
your previous work, github, your background, and a story about something
(anything). Don't send your resume. We hate resumes.

------
rajshetty1
CognitiveClouds - Bangalore/India - Full Time

About CognitiveClouds

Cognitive Clouds crafts smart applications for smart organizations. From
enterprise grade cloud applications to remarkable mobile apps, we create
intelligent software products. As a partner, our success depends upon your
success, so we share our best ideas with you to ensure you meet your business
goals.

Our core team has decades of experience executing and managing products at
companies including IBM Watson Research, Oracle, Sybase, Cisco, Yahoo, Flip
Video and many other successful Silicon Valley startups. We are a team of 20,
but our network of software engineers is hundreds strong, which allows us to
scale to meet your requirements and deadlines.

We utilize a mobile first engineering methodology to craft robust products
your customers love. Products we build are always production-ready, which
means you can base your decision to go live on business factors and not
technical ones. With a relentless focus on application speed, bug-free code,
and offline optimization, we use modern technologies to engineer cloud back-
ends, responsive websites and mobile applications.

Specialties Mobile Engineering & Design, Tablet Development & Design, Cloud
Engineering & Infrastructure, Rapid Software Prototyping, Responsive Design,
Agile Development, Enterprise Mobility, IT Consumerization, iOS, Android,
Windows Phone, ROR, VOIP & Unified Communications

CognitiveClouds is looking for backend developers with experience in Ruby /
Scala. Send a resume to careers@cognitiveclouds.com if you are interested.

[http://cognitiveclouds.com/](http://cognitiveclouds.com/)

------
CrowdScores
London (UK) - Full time Full stack (Python/JS) developer - crowdscores.co.uk

We are looking for full-stack or JS or Python developers to join our small
team of passionate hackers to help use crowdsourcing and big-data to

improve the collection of football statistics.

A bit about us:

    
    
      * our website is the fastest source of free football scores
      * we assess and improve constantly through daily standups, code reviews, pair programming and fortnightly retrospectives
      * we care passionately about the quality of our code
      * we use continuous and automated integration and deployment
      * we enjoy our work, love our product and strive to build something our users will love too
      * we believe in the Delivering Happiness movement
    

If you join our team, you will:

    
    
      * work in a self-organising team of like-minded passionate developers
      * have the ability to shape the architecture and product design of a small company
      * have the authority to chose the right tool for the right job
      * ideally have experience working with some or all of: Backbone.js, Jasmine, Python, py.test, Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB and Git
      * work with AWS, SaltStack, Jenkins, RabbitMQ and Sass – it would be great if you have used some of these already
    

What we offer:

    
    
      * a great working environment in central London
      * your choice of development machine with 2nd screen, ergonomic chairs
      * investment in learning though pairing, reviews, training and conferences
      * flexible working and unlimited holidays
      * quarterly hack days
      * competitive salary and stock options
    

If you’re interested, send your CV and a bit about what attracts you to the
team to jobs@crowdscores.co.uk

------
Hrodban
Adten AB (PlayAD Media Group) Stockholm/Sweden

Products Ad10 ([http://adten.se/ad-serving-platform/](http://adten.se/ad-
serving-platform/)) YouPlay ([http://adten.se/video-content-
platform/](http://adten.se/video-content-platform/))

Hiring experienced ruby (and rails) and node.js back-end developers.

Shoot an e-mail and swing by for a coffee for a introduction meeting. ;)

------
vfiles
New York - Software Engineer (two positions open)

VFiles is the hippest and foulest-mouth fashion startup around. Our shop[1] is
the most relevant fashion destination in New York today, our YouTube shows[2]
are insanely popular, and we want you to help us bring our social media site
to life.

We are looking to add two more engineers to join our team, doubling our
current two (in a company of about twenty). Every engineer here will be full-
stack, though we're happy to have someone who leans to one side or the other
and is eager to learn. Technologies we use include Ruby, Haskell, Angular,
Coffeescript, Redis, and more. As part of our team, you will have both a
strong voice in the vision and direction of our product and a good deal of
autonomy and control in the specific projects you work on.

As for fringe benefits, we throw the most talked about parties in town (hosted
by A$AP Mob and crashed by Kendrick Lamar), we have company trips to Montauk,
we organize funky Soul Cycle rides with famous designers and models, and we're
invited to pretty much everything happening, culture-wise, in New York. You'll
work with a diverse group of people with a number of skillsets, all of whom -
editorial, video, design - are at the very top of their game.

We can only consider candidates eligible to work full-time in the US who live
or are planning to move to New York City at this time.

You can write the Chief Engineer directly at tim (a) vfiles (dot) com to
express your interest.

[1] [https://www.vfiles.com/shop](https://www.vfiles.com/shop) and
[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/02/fashion/building-blocks-
al...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/02/fashion/building-blocks-all-in-a-
row.html)

[2]
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/05/model-...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2013/05/model-
files-fashion-series.html)

[3] Our "user-generated" fashion show for fashion week
[http://www.thefader.com/2013/09/05/nyfw-vfiles-made-
fashion](http://www.thefader.com/2013/09/05/nyfw-vfiles-made-fashion) and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJsRvjAQULc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJsRvjAQULc)

------
hemantv
Optimizely - San Francisco, CA / Amsterdam, NL - Fulltime, Permanant.
Intern/H1-B Transfer okay as well.

Optimizely Fastest Growing Startup - [http://www.zdnet.com/optimizely-on-pace-
to-grow-faster-than-...](http://www.zdnet.com/optimizely-on-pace-to-grow-
faster-than-any-other-saas-company-in-history-7000013814/)

Intern - [http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8](http://jobsco.re/1g27Jp8)

Growth Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L](http://jobsco.re/18r6N9L)

Software Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea](http://jobsco.re/1g287Ea)

iOS Developer - [http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa](http://jobsco.re/1hjBfoa)

DevOps Engineer - [http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e](http://jobsco.re/Hwr31e)

Product Manager - [http://jobsco.re/Hwretn](http://jobsco.re/Hwretn)

Optimizely is a website optimization platform. We enable businesses to show
the right thing to the right person at the right time. Our first product makes
A/B Testing easy. In 2 years we’ve grown to become #1 in the category with
4,000+ paying customers including Starbucks, Disney, and Marketo. We're
profitable and our revenue is growing 400% year-over-year. Join us in our
mission to empower businesses to make better data-driven decisions.

About the Job: We have scale: 15 billion server requests/month. You’ll work on
our amazing visual editor - a cutting edge tool / high performance low
footprint iOS SDK or scaling our system to new heights in a continuous
integration environment; we’re fast and nimble: 1-2 deployments every day.

Benefits Free city-wide Gym membership at any Crunch Fitness. Free Clipper
Card to pay for your commute from anywhere in the bay area. Catered in-office
lunch and dinner on weekdays. Full medical insurance with very low co-pay and
deductible. HMO, PPO, and HSA options available. Full dental coverage
including orthodontics. Full vision coverage including contacts. Dependents
100% covered for medical, dental, and vision. Unlimited vacation policy. 401k
benefit. Top-of-the-line MacBook Pro or MacBook Air and 30" monitor. Working
with a great team and having a huge impact!

------
ranvir
Chute (YC W12) - [http://www.getchute.com/jobs](http://www.getchute.com/jobs)
\- San Francisco, CA

Senior Frontend Developer, Full Time

Chute helps brands, retailers, and publishers ingest, manage, and display
real-time visual content on their sites, social channels, in-venue, and even
in their advertising. We provide a fully customizable cloud platform and a
suite of brand and publisher friendly applications. We currently work with
some of the world’s biggest brands, agencies, publishers, and developers,
including NBC, Turner, Condé Nast, NY Times, Huffington Post, Hearst, the NBA,
Nike, Starbucks, Live Nation, AEG, Universal Music Group, and nearly 4,000
others. [http://www.getchute.com/](http://www.getchute.com/)

\----

We're hunting for someone with a passion for well tested, clean front end
code. We're building out lots of new pieces with a combination of Backbone and
Marionette.js and looking for someone to help guide the future of these
various apps. You should be comfortable with Jasmine and ideally you've worked
on a production site using Backbone.

------
kirinkalia
Experienced Web Developer - San Francisco, remote ok

SUPRMASV (suprmasv.com) is looking for a talented developer to join us as we
build a platform where the world’s best hackers — whether they be game
modders, bitcoin miners or drone geeks — showcase their work and get paid for
offering support and access to their expertise. Our ultimate objective is free
agency and hands-on vocational education for everyone.

We’re a small, fun-loving team of old-school hackers and startup veterans who
iterate quickly and constantly, and push ourselves and each other to build the
best product possible. We’re already live and focused on generating real
revenue. We’ll help you further develop your skills and give you a stake in
the company.

Here’s what we believe in:

* Using a scientific approach to guide product development (e.g., metrics, A/B testing) * Encouraging and rewarding results, not number of hours * Building a product where we can be proud of both the purpose and the technology * Putting users and their needs first * Investing in good development tools

We’re not picky about particular technologies, but we’d like you to have the
ability to quickly learn whatever languages and frameworks we throw at you
(that said, python skills are a plus). Ideally you live in either San
Francisco, where our dev team is based, or Los Angeles, where the rest of the
crew works from a pretty sweet studio overlooking Venice Beach. And if you
have a solid track record and great references, we’re cool with having you
work remotely.

Apply by sending links to your latest projects and a short email or cover
letter about why you want to join SUPRMASV to hiring@supermassive.io. No
recruiters or dev shops, please. Bonus points for posting one of your projects
on our platform!

------
Kavan
AddLive.com - Bay Area - Full Time
([http://www.addlive.com](http://www.addlive.com))

Do you want to help us change the communications landscape and get freedom and
autonomy in very significant role?

We are not a typical Bay startup, we are a scrappy, fun and distributed team
of 7 who over 3 years have created some incredible software that allows
developers to easily add live video and voice to their applications (web,
mobile, desktop).

We are looking for an experienced individual (web technologies, obj-C, Java)
who can help create our Solutions team. This team will be responsible for
creating a layer on top of our low level APIs and SDKs and our customers'
implementations.

Other responsibilities include:

\- communicating with our dev community

\- support in the PST time zone

\- helping setup our Bay Area office

This person will be instrumental in forming our future and will have
meaningful equity in the business.

The company has bootstrapped the last two years and is now profitable with
around 30 smaller customers. We have recently signed two major enterprise
deals to provide audio and video to large valley companies.

If you fill this description and would like to join us please email me,
kavan@addlive.com.

------
capkutay
WebAction (www.webaction.com) in Downtown Palo Alto - Full Time

Hiring Front End Web Developers and Platform Engineers Jobs@WebAction.com

WebAction is a company based in the San Francisco Bay Area, providing an end-
to-end platform that aims to enable the next generation of real-time, data
driven applications. Founded by a team of Silicon Valley veterans with proven
track records, WebAction is backed by some of the most respected names in
Silicon Valley. We're also well funded (recently raised $11m Series B by a
private equity firm with a $15 billion fund).

We offer a competitive salary, excellent benefits package, generous equity for
the right candidates. Our office is also a short walk from some great
restaurants and coffee spots on University Avenue in Downtown Palo Alto.

For the front-end position, we ask that you have the skills to contribute to a
user interface and data visualization dashboard built on top of real-time, big
data applications.

Having an eye for user interaction design is a plus.

These are some of the tools you can work with:

-backbone.js

-jQuery

-HTML5/CSS3

-D3.js

For the Platform Engineering position, we ask that you have experience writing
clean code in Java and have a strong desire and skills to implement a
scalable, highly optimized data management infrastructure. For those of you
interested in scalable, low latency data platforms, working at WebAction is an
opportunity to work on one yourself.

If this sounds like you, shoot us an e-mail at jobs@WebAction.com.

We're also open to taking applications for positions in marketing, sales, and
technical product management.

------
mattrobenolt
Disqus ([http://disqus.com/](http://disqus.com/)) needs some people to help
break computers.

[http://boards.greenhouse.io/disqus?t=58y0kn#.UpuMT2RDsoM](http://boards.greenhouse.io/disqus?t=58y0kn#.UpuMT2RDsoM)

Let me know if something doesn't stand out. We're looking specifically for
some ops people (possible with an interest in Go) and Django.

------
benregenspan
RebelMouse - New York, NY (REMOTE OK) - Senior Front End Developer

[http://blog.rebelmouse.com/talented_javascript_developer-245...](http://blog.rebelmouse.com/talented_javascript_developer-245035633.html)
• developer@rebelmouse.com

RebelMouse is a social CMS that allows for easily creating beautiful sites.
Users (which include Fortune 500 companies as well as individuals and media
companies) use it to power entire sites as well as ads and user-participation
features like
[http://www.corybooker.com/runwithcory](http://www.corybooker.com/runwithcory).

There are a number of interesting frontend challenges to work on here, as
we're focused on letting users easily customize their sites significantly
while remaining secure and easy to use. To this end, we're looking for a
developer with strong Javascript experience, including use of Backbone.js, and
experience architecting large web-apps.

Key requirements:

• Strong Javascript skills and a passion for front-end web development

• High level understanding of architecture

• Experience with AMD/RequireJS, Backbone

• Experience optimizing page speed

------
francoisdelame
KnowItOwl.com - New York - Front-end engineer - Full time

We are not the next Instagram or Fab. We don’t aspire to be. We are KnowItOwl
and we’re taking on a much bigger problem: insurance. We’re looking to build
our team with people who understand the importance of what we’re doing and
want to apply their talent and energy to solving a Big Problem. We’re
searching for Davids ready to take on Goliath. Come join Virgil and the
KnowItOwl team to bring the $2 trillion insurance industry into the 21st
century.

We’ve just closed our seed round with an impressive roster of Angels and are
already revenue positive. We have a fantastic team of engineering and design
talent. We're looking for a front-end engineer with a few years of experience
to lead our front-end work as we prepare for launch in early 2014.

If you're interested in learning more feel free to email me at
francois@knowitowl.com

To apply: [http://knowitowl.theresumator.com/apply/cfipg9/Frontend-
Engi...](http://knowitowl.theresumator.com/apply/cfipg9/Frontend-Engineer-
David-Ready-To-Take-On-Goliath-Insurance.html)

------
pleth
UNICEF / New York

DevInfo Open Source Community Consultant

Apply Here: [http://unicefstories.org/2013/11/22/job-opportunity-
devinfo-...](http://unicefstories.org/2013/11/22/job-opportunity-devinfo-open-
source-community-consultant-nyc/)

Do you have a degree in computer science or information systems? Are you an
expert in .NET technologies, service-oriented architectures, database
management with Sql Server/MySql, and open source technologies? Do you have
additional experience in development and management of open source software
communities and integrated blogs? Are you able to work independently and take
initiative? If so, you might be the person UNICEF is looking for.

The purpose of this consultancy is to assess the current situation of DevInfo
software products and build an open source community of developers around it.
Travel may be required to various locations around the globe as part of the
assessment.

Start date: 01 Jan 2014 End date: 30 Nov 2014

More information on DevInfo can be found here:
[http://www.devinfo.org](http://www.devinfo.org)

------
davedenis
WGBH Educational Foundation - Boston, MA -
[http://www.wgbh.org/](http://www.wgbh.org/)

Hiring front-end and back-end engineers as well as game makers and designers.

We're working with HTML5, CSS3, Backbone and CreateJS on the front-end;
Python, Django and Node on the back-end. WGBH is the largest producer of
content for PBS. We produce many of the programs you know and love such as
NOVA, Masterpiece, Antiques Roadshow, FRONTLINE, Curious George, Martha Speaks
and Arthur. We make the websites, games and digital experiences for these
programs as well as projects in the educational space. Get in touch:
[http://digital.wgbh.org/contact/](http://digital.wgbh.org/contact/)

\--

Recent blog posts:

[http://digital.wgbh.org/making-a-game-fast-dont-skimp-on-
use...](http://digital.wgbh.org/making-a-game-fast-dont-skimp-on-user-testing-
and-the-iterative-process/)

[http://digital.wgbh.org/javascript-101-classes-and-
functions...](http://digital.wgbh.org/javascript-101-classes-and-functions/)

------
dwmclary
Oracle - Redwood Shores, CA

Hadoop Developers

The Big Data team at Oracle is a bit different from other development groups
at Oracle. You'll get the fun and challenge of a startup environment --
frequent releases, new products, and hot technologies -- while still getting
the security and perks of being at one of the world's largest software
companies.

We're looking for experienced Hadoop developers with interest in developing
vertical solutions for Big Data. Candidates should have at minimum a BS in
Computer Science and 2 years developing production Hadoop code (MR, Hive, Pig
-- HBase is a plus).

Product Manager - Web and Mobile Application Datastores

We're looking for a technical Product Manager who has deep experience with
database deployments and design for modern mobile and web applications.
Specifically, candidates should have strong knowledge of RDBMS internals and
deployments, as well as experience one or more document stores (MongoDB,
Couchbase, etc.). Previous product management experience preferred, but a very
strong technical background is required.

Inquiries: dan.mcclary@oracle.com Subject line: HN Job Listing

------
jameshowardwang
San Francisco, CA: Active Mind Technology / GAME GOLF --
[http://www.gameyourgame.com/jobs](http://www.gameyourgame.com/jobs)

We are a lean and scrappy group of software and hardware folks,
revolutionizing the way sports are played and analyzed with next-generation
wearable products, starting with golf. We are getting ready to launch our
first product GAME GOLF in just a few months, with support from PGA players
(Graeme McDowell, Lee Westwood), Apple retail stores, one of the largest golf
equipment manufacturers, and one of the largest sporting goods stores.

We’re looking for experienced engineers, (front-end, back-end, iOS, Android),
as well as data scientists, designers, and an RTOS expert for our wearable
tech. Our web site is built on PostgreSQL, PHP, and AngularJS. This is a small
team so be prepared to hit the ground running!

We are hiring ASAP for full-time in San Francisco only. Our office is on
Townsend near the Caltrain. Please contact jobs@gameyourgame.com with
inquiries. We’re also on AngelList and Facebook if you want to find out more.

------
Lisa_O
BrightTag - Chicago, IL We just received $27M in additional funding, looking
for a couple of devs to work with us in Chicago.
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/41719/software-
develop...](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/41719/software-developer-
java-ruby-node-js-brighttag-just-received?a=OSBtC1ag&searchTerm=BrightTag)

------
prabhasp
Sustainable Engineering Lab, Columbia University -- New York City -- Full time
-- [http://modi.mech.columbia.edu](http://modi.mech.columbia.edu)

Currently looking for an Android Developer to join the team.
[https://github.com/modilabs/jobs](https://github.com/modilabs/jobs)

We are a university lab under The Earth Institute at Columbia University. We
are building open source software to help development in various countries in
the world with a kick of technology.

Currently we are involved in a data collection / analysis project in Nigeria,
an infrastructure planning project for Myanmar and remote islands in
Indonesia, and many more. Our stacks includes but not limited to python,
javascript, django, nodejs and we are always looking forward for new
technology.

We are looking for hackers who are passionate about the stuff that helps the
world suck less. If you are interested in hacking with us, traveling to the
developing world, please go to the aforementioned github job repo to contact
us.

------
exhaze
MeCommerce/ThirdLove is hiring mobile (iOS/Android) engineers and UI/UX
designers to take the lead in changing the face of eCommerce through computer
vision and mobile.

About us:

\+ We're a motley crew of fashion designers, eCommerce supply chain and
operations experts, computer vision scientists, mobile and web engineers (a YC
founder on the team as well) -- all working side by side to define a new
generation of personalized eCommerce, with funding from a long list of tier 1
VCs and angels -
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/thirdlove](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/thirdlove)

\+ We are straight-up flipping the traditional eCommerce experience on its
head. Combining computer vision technology (9 patents, filing more) with all
in-house designs, we offer perfectly fitting apparel for our customers at a
fraction of the cost of other premium brands.

People we’re looking for:

Mobile Engineer

\+ 2-3+ iOS and/or Android development experience \+ Degree in Computer
Science or related field \+ Robust Objective C/Java knowledge \+ Proven end to
end app development \+ Experience in the consumer spaaace strongly preferred

UI/UX Designer

\+ At least 2-3 years past experience working as a designer \+ Fluency with
Adobe CS products \+ Ability to communicate and explain your design decisions
to non-designers \+ Bonus: You can implement prototypes of your designs in
HTML/CSS \+ Bonus: Past experience in working on a team that's grown an
eCommerce brand

In a nutshell: This isn’t a call for those looking for a job just to pay the
bills. We want visionaries, challengers, and dreamers who are excited to join
a well backed technology company looking to change the game for millions of
people!

------
BrianPetro
Front-end, AngularJS Software Engineer to Help Invent a New Category of
Software

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-
> so...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-software-
> engineer-to-help-invent-a-new-category-of-software)

Palo Alto Senior Developer Needed to Build Team and Lead Development

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/473-palo-alto-senior-
> devel...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/473-palo-alto-senior-developer-
> needed-to-build-team-and-lead-development)

Build an Interactive Trade Show Display Using AngularJS

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/472-build-an-
> interactive-t...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/472-build-an-
> interactive-trade-show-display-using-angularjs)

Solve Problems with AngularJS at Chicago Dev Shop

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/380-solve-problems-with-
> an...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/380-solve-problems-with-angularjs-
> at-chicago-dev-shop)

Lead Front End Developer (AngularJS) with UI Experience @ Foodsitter

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/426-lead-front-end-
> develop...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/426-lead-front-end-developer-
> angularjs-with-ui-experience-foodsitter)

Senior / Lead Developer with heavy UI / Application experience : FT or
Freelance

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/422-senior-lead-
> developer-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/422-senior-lead-developer-
> with-heavy-ui-application-experience-ft-or-freelance)

------
sokratisp
[http://www.togethera.com](http://www.togethera.com) \- Remote (London
preferred)

We’re building the easiest way for families to stay connected through private
sharing of thoughts, photos and videos. We're just getting started, but
already have users who tell us that Togethera: "is enriching our lives" and
"bringing our family closer together even though we're scattered across the
world", “I’d be very disappointed if Togethera wasn’t there tomorrow”. Some of
those users are 90-year old grandparents and some young children - both using
connected devices to share with those closest to them for the first time.

We have big plans and are backed by impressive angel investors in London and
the U.S. - most are successful entrepreneurs themselves.

Our product is driven by a RESTful API built in Python and Django. The web
front-end runs on AngularJS and we’re currently working on our mobile apps
running on Phonegap for Android and full native for iOS.

We’re hiring for two roles: 1) a versatile developer who’s comfortable with
our stack and an expert in front-end development, and 2) an iOS engineer who
is obsessed with building the absolute best user experience that iOS can
provide.

PERKS & CULTURE

We've worked with excellent contractors for our MVP, and we're now looking for
people who are ready to commit to a startup and (if possible) join us in
London. You'll have real influence on the product, strategy, team and culture
with the freedom and responsibility to turn plans and ideas into reality.

We believe that you need to work when and how you’re most productive to
deliver results, so we have flexible work hours and don’t count your days off
(and insist you take at least 22 of them per year).

You'll help define our company culture and decide what perks would interest
you - conference/travel budget, ideal workstation setup, free lunch...?

We want our team to share in the success of the company, so you can choose a
combination of cash and equity to suit your financial situation.

If you're not in London, but are happy to move here from somewhere else in the
UK/Europe, then we'll help you with expenses, finding accommodation and
settling in.

To apply please send us an email at jobs@togethera.com with a bit about
yourself and products you’ve built.

------
kburkitt
Boxfish - Palo Alto, CA & Dublin, Ireland - Java, Dev Ops, Data Scientists -
(H1B Ok)

Java Platform Developers, Infrasture/DevOps/ Engineering & Data Scientists.

Boxfish maintains a highly scalable, real time data processing platform to
capture and process "every word spoken" on US TV (nearly 1000 channels 24x7).
We recently closed a large B-round, are moving into shiny new digs in the
heart of Palo Alto and are scaling up quickly. Also soon to open an office in
Dublin, Ireland.

We have positions for:

== JAVA DEVELOPERS ==

To continue building out our platform, developing highly scalable, redundant,
real time processing services. This isn't like writing middleware for a bank;
our platform often demands inventive solutions that maintain redundancy and
can scale, manipulating interesting data in interesting ways. Core stack
includes: Java, Redis, RabbitMQ, MongoDb, Zookeeper, Lucene/ElasticSearch

== DEV OPS/INFRASTRUCTURE ENGINEERING ==

Focusing on anything that improves availability and performance of the
platform, the role involves: taking ownership of our AWS platform (100+
instances); managing and extending our monitoring and alerts services;
implementing deployment tests, controls and processes; maintaining and
promoting operational best practices; researching, understanding and working
on availability/fault tolerence of supporting services (RabbitMQ, Redis,
MongoDb, ElasticSearch, etc).

== DATA SCIENTISTS ==

We have multiple open positions for data scientists, to work on real time
topic extraction and trending algorithms, user profiling and recommendations
and combining social and TV data in realtime. The ideal candidate will be
capable of leading a growing team.

Email us at joinus@boxfish.com

------
Bromium_UK_Ltd
Management Server Backend Developer (Python/Django) – Cambridge, UK (full
time) Senior Windows C++ Developer – Cambridge, UK (full time) Senior Windows
Virtual Environment Developer – Cambridge, UK (full time) Senior OS X Systems
Developer – Cambridge, UK (full time)

You will be designing and developing cutting edge micro-virtualization
software to secure enterprise clients. You need to attack hard problems and be
able to tackle areas that are poorly documented or undocumented and build
robust solutions.

Required Qualifications: Backend: proven experience of Python and Django
Windows/OS X: extensive programming experience with C++, C# and/or
Objective-C, proven experience with OOP, IPC and multi-threading, in-depth
knowledge of systems and/or internals on Windows and/or Mac platforms

Preferred Qualifications Knowledge of developing secure software Proven
experience of desktop client product development BS in Computer Science or
equivalent required

Work Schedule: Full Time and permanent

Location(s) : Cambridge, UK and Cupertino, California

Please apply to jobs@bromium.com

------
tso
awe.sm ([http://totally.awe.sm](http://totally.awe.sm)) - San Francisco, CA

awe.sm is a small, tight-knit team of hackers building social media insight
tools on top of busy APIs and years of data. We do closed loop social
attribution allowing our customers to understand the real value of their
social activity. Our team is a family, and we're looking for dedicated
engineers to grow with.

Our engineering culture embraces data-driven decision making, failing fast,
and abiding by the UNIX philosophy: building small, powerful tools with clean
interfaces. We live on our internal IRC server, collaboratively building bots
to manage our systems and provide stress relief.

We're seeking an operations engineer to help us grow our engineering culture
while being the champion of uptime and deploy automation. Experience in
architecting systems is a plus, we value operational insight for building
reliable systems on unreliable clouds.

[http://totally.awe.sm/jobs](http://totally.awe.sm/jobs)

~~~
bert2002
How about H-1B?

------
unboxedtech
Full time developer position in Richmond, VA

• You love programming • You love learning new and exciting technologies and
approaches • You are a full stack application developer with a Javascript
specialty and .NET experience • You can build a full web app, set up a server,
launch into a production environment and maintain the whole thing comfortably
• You have strong communication skills and you're good on teams

Does this sound like you? If it does, you should check out Unboxed! We need a
fresh-thinking, disciplined developer who loves deploying web apps but also
knows their enterprise-level design. You'll build iPad and Android mobile
applications using some of the latest technologies including AngularJS,
Twitter Bootstrap, SQL Azure, and more. You’ll learn from our team of wicked-
smart developers, but you'll also teach them a thing or two. You'll create
simple, usable solutions that delight our clients and make them come back for
more.

Interested? Send your resume to bestjobever@unboxedtechnology.com.

------
mnejadsattary
UXP Systems is hiring in our R&D team in our Toronto HQ. We're growing to meet
the demand from our rapidly growing customer base. We have multiple open
positions for Java developers, Web developers (JS/HTML5/CSS), and mobile
developers for iOS and Android. Please visit our corporate site,
uxpsystems.com and send your profile to careers@uxpsystems.com.

------
Renat
[http://500px.com](http://500px.com), Toronto

500px is a photo community for premium photography. Check out
[http://500px.com/popular](http://500px.com/popular)

 _We are looking for:_

1\. Senior Android Developers to help us build apps for Android based devices
such as cameras, smartphones and TVs

2\. Senior Web Developers to help us with scalability issues, API, new
features and chinese spammers

 _What we offer:_

    
    
      - competitive salaries
      - flexible work hours
      - unlimited vacation
      - free lunches
      - medical insurance
      - any computer/laptop
    
    

_Apply here:_

[http://500px.theresumator.com/apply/YiIWfi/Senior-Android-
De...](http://500px.theresumator.com/apply/YiIWfi/Senior-Android-
Developer.html)

[http://500px.theresumator.com/apply/N9l8cp/Senior-Web-
Develo...](http://500px.theresumator.com/apply/N9l8cp/Senior-Web-
Developer.html)

[http://500px.com/jobs](http://500px.com/jobs)

------
BrandonSmith
Republic Wireless is the nation's first WiFi-based cell phone service. We are
looking for UI/UX Mobile Developers to join the Republic Wireless Product
Engineering team.

hackernews@bandwidth.com

Right away you’ll be working on...

\- Republic Wireless Android apps
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Bandwidth](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Bandwidth))

\- Republic’s on-device calling and messaging features

If you call yourself a mobile app developer but are willing to dig in to Web
Dev when the need arises, we want you working on Republic right now.

You’ll work with closely with interaction designers, product managers, and
fellow software developers. We also collaborate with with marketing and
branding teams to ensure we are executing design in a manner that is
consistent with brand vision. Also, you’ve got to be able to manage your own
workflow and deadlines on multiple projects.

Things we’ll talk about to get to know you...

\- Android, lots of it

\- Mobile and Web application visual design

\- Translating visual compositions to HTML/CSS/JS code

\- Mobile Web design patterns

\- A bit of iOS

------
lwillming
Harry's, New York City www.harrys.com

HIRING: Full-Time Data Engineers and Barbers (a combo of both would be
awesome)

Harry's is a new men's grooming brand that is bringing high-quality products
such as razors and shave cream to the market at half the price of those
products that are burning holes in the pockets of men throughout the world.

Having launched a little over 8 months ago we've received an overwhelmingly
positive response which fuels our team to create an experience unlike any
other. Our data engineering team is the lifeblood of this disruptive model.

We believe everyone deserves a great experience whether it's with their
grooming products or at work. This is why we encourage work/life balance,
offer flexible vacation policies, full benefits, and an endless supply of
razors and shave cream. (Oh-we also don't have any policies about beards or
facial hair, a great mustache is appreciated here).

Feel free to reach out to lwillming@harrys.com if you're interested in being a
part of this awesome team.

------
dsyko
Torsh - Remote(Within US) - Full Time

\- Who We Are - Torsh (Today's One Room Schoolhouse) We’re an early stage Ed-
Tech startup seeking talented engineers to join our development team and help
scale deployment of our products in a dynamic and rapidly evolving space. We
provide a video-based teacher observation and feedback platform that is
focused on improving K-12 teacher quality via cost effective remote
observation, feedback and content offerings.

\- About the Job - Your role is to help Torsh’s lead developer execute the
company’s mission and business plan as an education technology company through
the development, deployment and management of its technology infrastructure
and software applications.

We are using Meteor on Node.js so we are looking for people with strong
Javascript skills and good fronted skills as well (HTML, CSS, Bootstrap etc).

Checkout the full job posting here: [http://www.torsh.co/jobs/meteor-
developer/](http://www.torsh.co/jobs/meteor-developer/)

------
nstanley
LiveRamp | Multiple Engineering Positions Available | www.LiveRamp.com/careers
| San Francisco, CA | H1B, INTERN

About us: LiveRamp’s leading data onboarding solution empowers marketers to
activate their CRM data in their choice of online advertising platform for
targeting, attribution, content optimization and more. We see relevancy as the
world's largest optimization problem, and are excited to contribute to
building a future where marketing is predominantly informative, engaging, and
even appreciated for their usefulness to consumers through the use of data.
Imagine that!

We're well funded, and steadily growing. Our employees enjoy weekly
yoga,catered lunches, and unlimited PTO. But the best job perk is our awesome
team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen to be great
engineers as well.

About you:Type S(tartup) personality is a must: smart, ethical, friendly,
hard-working and proactive. You’re comfortable in multiple languages,
frameworks, and environments. We are looking for full-time engineers and
interns (summer or any time of year). If you think you’d be a good fit,
consider joining our team!

We’re looking for smart and talented engineers for the following positions:

I’ll Be Back-End Engineer Glass-Half-Full-Stack Engineer Statistically
Significant Data Scientist

And for new grads and interns:

Four Star Generalist Software Engineer public static final intern
softwareEngineer = fall/winter/spring/summer;

To apply: Visit
[http://www.liveramp.com/careers](http://www.liveramp.com/careers) or send
your resume to recruiting@liveramp.com. Tell us in three sentences why you'd
like to join our team and what makes you a great fit, and show us what you’ve
got. We’d love to see links to sites you have worked on or screenshots of your
work.

------
robbiehudson
Geckoboard - London, UK. Fulltime.

We’re a growing (~15 person) startup based in Shoreditch (London, UK) with a
small (~5 person) engineering team. Geckoboard makes it easy for businesses to
see their key metrics on elegant, real-time dashboards. Our customers include
large and small tech companies, government and non-profit organisations.

We've set up our culture to be as employee friendly as possible. Being a
relatively small team everyone has the opportunity to steer the direction of
our technology and processes. We're solving a number of interesting problems
to do with sc aling, data storage and visualization.

Ruby Engineers

Check out the job spec here: [http://www.geckoboard.com/jobs#op-25466-ruby-
engineer](http://www.geckoboard.com/jobs#op-25466-ruby-engineer)

Javascript Engineers

Check out the job spec here:
[http://www.geckoboard.com/jobs#op-26828-javascript-
engineer](http://www.geckoboard.com/jobs#op-26828-javascript-engineer)

------
ekanes
Full-Time (Flagstaff, AZ) --- GiftcardZen.com

We buy and sell gift cards online. Company is growing like a weed. We're a RoR
shop. Rather than posting all details here, the full posting is at:

[http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/eng/4219056824.html](http://phoenix.craigslist.org/nph/eng/4219056824.html)

Also, feel free to email me at aaron@

------
dougzor
hopOn - San Francisco, CA (SOMA) - Full Time - Mobile & Web developers

hopOn (hopon.com) is a brand new startup in the social travel booking space.

We've just raised a seed round from top-tier investors. The founders have an
excellent track record of building great companies, and we’re now looking to
round out our core product team. Our headquarters is in SoMa in San Francisco.

We’re looking for 2 senior/lead engineers who are ready to make a name for
themselves by driving the development of the next Uber/HotelTonight/Airbnb
type of experience on iOS & Web. We’re looking for people who are not only
well versed in iOS and/or Full-stack Web development, but also have a strong
understanding of simple, clean UX. Ideally, we’d like engineers who can work
with our CTO and designer to develop the product from scratch, and can then
grow into managing our Mobile and Web teams in the future.

Sound exciting? Want some more details? Reach out to me at doug@hopon.com.

------
wmij
NorthPage - Southbury, CT - Front End Developer

We are seeking a front-end web developer, experienced in UI/UX design to
advance our modern, responsive web applications that visualize the data that
drives and is produced by our software platform.

Your Skills & Experience

\- 3+ years of front-end web development experience (JavaScript, HTML, CSS,
JSON, jQuery)

\- Recent experience using modern front-end web frameworks, like AngularJS and
Bootstrap

\- Recent front-end development experience working with REST APIs to build
data driven web views

\- Solid UI/UX design experience

About NorthPage

We are a well-funded, early stage software company located in beautiful New
England, close to the NYC area. Our tools and technology help many leading
retail, financial services, consumer product, pharmaceutical and technology
companies achieve digital marketing success.

To apply for this position please send an email to development@northpage.com
that tells us who you are, more about your skills, samples of your work, your
resume and contact information.

------
unboxedtech
Full time developer position in Richmond, Virginia

Does this sound like you?

• You love programming

• You love learning new and exciting technologies and approaches

• You are a full stack application developer with a Javascript specialty and
.NET experience

• You can build a full web app, set up a server, launch into a production
environment and maintain the whole thing comfortably

• You have strong communication skills and you're good on teams

If it does, you should check out Unboxed! We need a fresh-thinking,
disciplined developer who loves deploying web apps but also knows their
enterprise-level design. You'll build iPad and Android mobile applications
using some of the latest technologies including AngularJS, Twitter Bootstrap,
SQL Azure, and more. You’ll learn from our team of wicked-smart developers,
but you'll also teach them a thing or two. You'll create simple, usable
solutions that delight our clients and make them come back for more.

Interested? Send your resume to bestjobever@unboxedtechnology.com.

------
alvins
Pocketbook ([https://getpocketbook.com](https://getpocketbook.com)) - Sydney,
Australia

Help us build the personal assistant for your money.

If you're a passionate Java Developer - we would love for you to come join us.
We're currently a team of 2 in Sydney, Australia and just raised $500k so
looking to build out a top-gun team.

As one of the first hires, you will be working with us (founders) on the core
product. If you like solving hard problems and building the best user product
a company like Apple would be proud of.

    
    
      * Full-stack development end-to-end.
      * Iterate quickly and release often is how we roll.
      * We work across multiple technologies/facets - Java, iOS, android, front-end, data analytics
      * Love your craft and take pride in your creations
      * Small transparent team so you will be an integral part of the success.
    
    

Email me directly alvin@getpocketbook.com

------
pmpetitti
HOURLYNERD!

Boston, Software Engineer

HourlyNerd is a marketplace that connects businesses to top freelancers for
short-term consulting projects. We've raised seed funding (from Mark Cuban and
another major investor) and are growing extremely quickly. We're helping SMBs
grow in a way they previously couldn't, while also disrupting the
Bain/McKinsey/BCG model at Fortune 500s.

Looking for a couple of developers to join a fun, passionate, and growing
team. Email me at pat@hourlynerd.com!!

Check out these articles to learn more
[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/09/12/mark-cuban-invests-
in...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/09/12/mark-cuban-invests-in-start-up-
to-connect-companies-to-m-b-a-s/) [http://blogs.hbr.org/2013/09/revenge-of-
the-hourlynerds/](http://blogs.hbr.org/2013/09/revenge-of-the-hourlynerds/)

------
rrpadhy
[INTERN] 6 months- Bangalore

Software development engineer: php, python, mysql, memcache, less, css3, html5

Email: hnu@gooval.com

About Us: We are working on developing "Quora for discussion". With 6 patents
filed and seed funding, we have begun the journey to become the next big
thing.

We are looking for interns who are passionate about coding and interested in
building scalable systems.

------
martian
San Francisco - Software Engineer (H1B welcome)

Thumbtack is a new way to find and hire local services like DJs,
photographers, house cleaners, and contractors. Over 250k small businesses
around the country have joined Thumbtack, and we're making real money in the
local services marketplace. We're backed by great VCs like Sequoia Capital.

The team is full of down-to-earth, practical, and intelligent people. Everyday
for lunch we all sit down to a meal cooked by our in-house chef. On Wednesday
nights, we stay late for a hot dinner, some wine, guests, and great
conversation. Sometimes we drink beer that we've been brewing in the back
closet.

Ping me (chris @) if you want to chat. Happy to meet up for coffee if you're
in SF.

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)

[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

------
nilgradisnik
Layer ([https://layer.com](https://layer.com)) San Francisco, CA

The Internet needs an open communications layer -- cross-platform and free
from an advertising-supported business model. At Layer, we’re on a mission to
deliver it. We’re hiring iOS, Android, backend, Web and systems engineers, as
well as designers.

We have problems to solve that you’ll have a hard time finding elsewhere.
Here’s why:

We’re building our own network. We need fine-grained control over latency and
geographic distribution. We’ll be running our own AS (62862), peering at major
exchanges, and purchasing transit from high-quality providers.

We’re running our own hardware. This goes to latency again: by owning our own
routers, by being particular about what switches run behind them, and by
provisioning memory and persistent storage specific to our application, we can
deliver a better experience to our customers. We can also deliver at lower
cost.

We’re designing our software for high availability. Losing a datacenter will
not impact the availability of our service.

We’re building our mobile SDKs to provide a complete solution: offline message
buffering, cross-device handling of push notifications, cross-device message
sync, respectful battery consumption, and in front of it all, a simple api.

We care about documentation:
[https://layer.com/docs/ios](https://layer.com/docs/ios). Our docs are the
first experience developers will have with Layer.

We care about design. We won’t be releasing our own apps - that’s up to our
customers - but we’ll be open sourcing beautiful example apps that build on
our SDKs.

We care about security and privacy. Securing the transport is only the first
step. When we don’t have the keys we can’t access the data. (In theory.
Security is hard.)

Today we're a team of engineers and designers passionate about communications.
We’re on a mission to make communications better through every product --
mobile or web -- that people use and love. We hold the power to dramatically
improve the way 2 billion+ Internet users communicate.

We’re well funded and have already assembled an early team that shows we mean
business. We’ve started and built world-class companies and highly scalable
Internet infrastructure and invented protocols used by millions.

Get in touch: jobs at layer dot com

------
garyp
OnTheGo Platforms - Portland, OR -
[http://www.otgplatforms.com/jobs/](http://www.otgplatforms.com/jobs/)

We're a funded, early-stage startup developing software to make smart glasses
easier to use and the applications on them more powerful. We're hiring two
senior software engineers, who would be key, early members of our development
team. Comment here or contact me privately with any questions. To apply, email
us at jobs@otgplatforms.com with the job title you are inquiring about in the
subject line. Attach a résumé and include links to any projects you have
worked on.

\---

We are dedicated to taking our vision of tomorrow and making it happen NOW. We
are not locked in a lab someplace; we’re building software for the real world,
testing in the real world, and quickly iterating as we meet real obstacles. If
you’re interested in smart glasses, have a passion for augmented reality, and
want to join a team where your efforts will have immediate impact (on the
product, the company, and the next wave of computing technology), then we want
to hear from you.

* Senior Software Engineer, Computer Vision: We're looking for a senior software engineer to be one of our early team members. You’ll be a lead architect of and contributor to our visual gesture recognition platform, focused on code that will ship on real products and not just experiments that work great in the lab. We're working on tough problems that involve scaling state-of-the-art computer vision techniques to the limited processing, battery power, and sensing capabilities of today's smart glasses.

* Senior Software Engineer, Android: We're looking for a senior software engineer to be one of our early team members. You'll be a lead architect of and contributor to our Android-based platform for app development on smart glasses. We're working on everything from HUD and AR user interfaces, to sensor fusion, to inter-device Bluetooth communication.

------
threejay
PillPack, Inc - Somerville, MA - [http://pillpack.com](http://pillpack.com)

PillPack is simplifying the process of managing medications for the 30M+
Americans that take 5 or more prescriptions a day. We have a full service
pharmacy in NH (with robots) and a beautiful office in Davis Square (no
robots, yet).

We are currently a small team (~10), and looking to grow both engineering
(frontend, full stack, ios) and marketing. We are backed by top tier VC's and
are one of the few consumer startups in the area that take design seriously
(we've been living in IDEO for the last 4 months and just moved into our own
office last week).

[https://www.pillpack.com/careers](https://www.pillpack.com/careers)

Send an email to tj at pillpack.com if you're interested or want to find out
more about us / what we're looking for.

------
kaielvin
Full-time UI Developer in Singapore

Company : Pirate3D (Kickstarter funded 3D printing company)

Technologies : Ember.js, Android, iOS.

Instructions : Pass the challenge. We fly you to Singapore as soon as
possible.

Challenge :
[http://pirate3d.com/challenges/#ui1](http://pirate3d.com/challenges/#ui1)

Keyword H1B : we can get you a work visa in a few days.

~~~
abuiles
Got an email I can contact you? Not related directly with the position, but
interesting to hear how are you using Ember.js.

------
jonathanpeters
Twenty Recruitment - New York, NY

We are a recruitment firm, focused solely in NYC's startup, digital & tech
space. We strategically support businesses at various stages of development,
from inception through late series funding, to pre & post-IPO.

As many organizations in this space are competing for the best engineering
talent, we help to accurately represent both company and opportunity to the
potential candidate. We are flexible to our client's needs, taking on as much
of the process as requested, including pre-screening and meeting each
candidate before presentation.

Some of our current opportunities include:

-Senior Python Developer (Python Expert)- Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Front-End Engineer (Heavy Javascript)- Post Series A Funded Startup with a Unique Networking Platform

-Test Engineer (Focus on Automation) - Post Series A Funded Startup

-Tech Lead/Senior Engineer (Java & PHP) - Disruptive Ecommerce Business, Post Series B Funded

-Lead Front End Engineer (Heavy Javascript) - Series A Funded B2C Startup

-Development Manager (Strong Python) - Series B Funded SaaS Startup

-Front End Tech Lead (Raw Javascript) - Series B Funded SaaS Startup

-Engineering Manager (Java, Struts & Project Mgmt) - SaaS product in the Entertainment space

-Back End Engineer (Scala) - Mobile Web Platform

-Senior Front End Engineer (Javascript) - Mobile Web Platform

Please get in touch to understand how we can be a resource to you, as well as
to learn further details on these opportunities. We offer a seamless
recruitment experience, unlike any other in the startup space. We will provide
full company and role description, verbally. In addition, we have met all of
our clients, so truly understand the environment and culture.

email: jonathan.peters@twentyrecruitment.com

------
mikesorrenti
SpaceX - Los Angeles, CA
[http://www.spacex.com/careers](http://www.spacex.com/careers)

We seek to accelerate the course of human history by developing the
technologies necessary for multi-planetary civilization.

We build rockets and spacecraft from the ground up, utilizing much of our own
electronics, software, vehicle structures, and engine systems. The Falcon
launch vehicle and Dragon spacecraft are among the most ambitious engineering
systems in the world. Dragon holds the distinction of being the first
commercially developed spacecraft to have achieved orbit, rendezvous with the
International Space Station, and a safe return to Earth. SpaceX is advancing
the state of the art in a field previously dominated by nation states.

Our next developments include a heavy lift launch vehicle, human
transportation, and a reusable launch system that will drastically reduce the
cost of access to space.

FLIGHT SOFTWARE DEVELOPER As a software developer on the flight software team,
you will be creating software that is used to design, develop, launch and
operate SpaceX flight systems. You will engage with other SpaceX engineers to
discover the needs of the mission and code highly reliable software that turns
the mission into a reality. You will be responsible for the complete lifecycle
of the software you create, from development to testing to operation during a
mission. You will accept a large degree of personal responsibility, work on
awesome stuff and every day be completely baffled as to how you ever worked
anywhere else.

SPACEX SOFTWARE ENGINEERING The flight software team is responsible for the
software that runs on-board SpaceX rockets and spacecraft, but we do more than
embedded software engineering: we also do simulations, distributed data
management, and analysis tools used in preparation for a launch. Our problem
domains span embedded, fault tolerant, flight control, web, mobile, cloud, and
big data computing. The products that we develop run on low-power space
computing platforms, mobile devices, desktop systems, and in data centers.

We are an organizationally flat group of a few dozen software engineers.
Although we work on and support critical systems, you wouldn’t know it from
observing our office. When it comes to the code we are unrelentingly
meticulous and thorough, but when it comes to people we are big on open
communication, flexible hours and a casual work environment.

When considering you as a candidate, we won’t be focused on specific
experience, skills or keywords. We will be looking for evidence that you’re
smart, adaptable and exceptionally productive. You will show us that you’re an
accomplished programmer, capable of working in many problem domains, and that
you can ship products. You’re the engineer that other engineers can count
on—you’re highly technical, you attack every problem with enthusiasm, and you
share the team’s passionate dedication to the mission.

At SpaceX, the problem domain is full of exciting challenges, and “launching”
the product will be like no other product launch you’ve ever experienced! Note
for new or recent graduates: If you’re a new or recent graduate, show us you
have some experience outside of your academic course work. Personal projects
(web apps, mobile apps, electronics, etc.), or club projects (robotics clubs,
programming clubs, etc.) are a strong indicator that you have an appetite to
improve yourself as a professional engineer. This will go a long way with your
application.

You can apply online or e-mail your resume to ryan.fitzpatrick@spacex.com.
Thanks!

------
lylo
FreeAgent

Edinburgh or REMOTE.

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

jobs@freeagent.com

## TL;DR

We're looking for Software Engineers to work on leading Ruby/Rails app for
successful UK SaaS accounting platform FreeAgent.

## Details

We’re looking for people to come and contribute towards our mission of
democratising accounting for small businesses across the world!

We’re the leading UK online accounting platform with over 33,000 delighted
customers and continued high growth. We have a brilliant team of engineers and
designers who are developing with cutting-edge tech at scale. We have a wealth
of technical challenges for you to solve and we can provide a friendly,
creative and collaborative environment in which to solve them.

More details on the website:

[http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-
engineer](http://www.freeagent.com/company/jobs/software-engineer)

------
timcorreia
Trulia - San Francisco, Full time, (H1B transfers)

Innovation happens every day.
[http://youtu.be/YJHsr2ep1cw](http://youtu.be/YJHsr2ep1cw).

Trulia is one of the largest real estate search platforms in the United States
with over 40 million visitors across our platform every month. We're solving
interesting problems and building cool things in nearly every software
engineering discipline.

We've got lots of interesting and large scale projects to tackle including:
Building our next generation of APIs (for both internal and external
consumption) Creating new mapping and data visualization experiences Improving
our web experience using a JS MVC framework and our new OOCSS library (similar
to Bootstrap) Innovating on our top ranked mobile apps Diving deep into the
terabytes of housing and user data we have in order to tailor custom
experiences for our users Our core web stack is a pretty traditional LAMP
stack, but we use a ton of other technologies as well including: Python, Java,
Hadoop, Solr/Lucene, CouchDB, Backbone (though we are currently exploring
other JS frameworks as well), d3.js, Sass, Git, and a whole lot more.

I've been an engineer at Trulia for over four years now and can honestly say
that it is a really fun company to work for. There's a great culture of
letting people run with projects that really interest them and drive the
entire engineering organization forward.

The perks are fantastic: great health benefits unlimited vacation monthly
transportation and "well being" allowances, lots of happy hours kegs on two
out of three floors stocked kitchens, quarterly hack weeks to name a few

You can checkout all the open positions and apply here -
[http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qzZ9Vfwm&...](http://hire.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?c=qzZ9Vfwm&nl=1&page=Jobs)

If you have any questions or want to chat you can also email me at
tim[at]trulia.com

------
dorkitude
Systems Programmer / Infrastructure Engineer at Keen IO -
[https://keen.io](https://keen.io) (San Francisco only, for now)

 _Analytics Backend as a Service for modern developers_ (web + mobile +
internet of things)

Our API's usage is doubling every 6-8 weeks. We need help supporting that
load.

Keen IO is a fully managed cloud API that lets developers build complex,
hyper-custom, large-scale analytics and data science features directly into
their web, mobile, or Internet of Things applications.

Our currency is event data, and events are a pretty broad abstraction. Every
time someone draws a breath, clicks a link, loads a website, pauses a song, or
starts a car, there's an event. Events like these, in large aggregate, are
extremely useful -- and therefore valuable :)

It's probably worth mentioning that we're a platform company, not a product
company. This means our customers are using the platform to build for an
emergent and rapidly growing set of use cases. The same flexibility that makes
us future-proof for a given customer also makes us future-proof from a market
perspective. So while a product company seeks a certain kind of product-market
fit, we allow product-market fit to come to us: our customers build it for
themselves.

Things we look for in a new team member:

    
    
      • Learning agility 
      • Abstract reasoning 
      • Empathy
      • Potential is more important than credential 
      • Confidence, but tempered by humility & the drive to get even better
    

Some things we believe in:

    
    
      • Mission = The Discovery of Truth.
      • Radical transparency 
      • Design with a capital "D" 
      • Introspection 
      • Distributed innovation 
      • The importance of laughter 
      • Relationships are everything 
      • Play to your strengths; patch your weaknesses with diverse collaborators
    

Apply: [https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs](https://angel.co/keen-io/jobs)

------
steiny
mySociety.org - REMOTE (anywhere in the UK) or Oxford, UK

Few non-profits really respect software engineering skills. mySociety is a
successful, open source social enterprise that was built by, and is still
driven by passionate technologists. And we're supported by big name donors
with an understanding of technology, like Google.org and Omidyar Network, so
we pay grown up wages.

We’re looking for developers with the skills and passion to help people open
up closed governments, get their streets fixed, and put pressure on errant
politicians.

* Languages - Python, Ruby and Perl

* Culture - non hierarchical, self-directed, passionate about good code, keen to make a difference

[http://mysocietyltd.theresumator.com/apply/J0R4BQ/Web-
Develo...](http://mysocietyltd.theresumator.com/apply/J0R4BQ/Web-
Developer.html)

------
phames
Sleepio -- London, UK

We're a digital sleep improvement program, clinically proven to help overcome
long term poor sleep.

Hiring: CTO, Product Lead, Bus dev.
[http://www.sleepio.com/jobs](http://www.sleepio.com/jobs)

Drop me a line direct if you want to hear more: peter@sleepio.com (co-founder)

------
tmabry21
Ripple Labs - San Francisco, CA

Looking for full time developers (open to remote and h1b with a perfect
technical fit)

If you're not familiar with Ripple, check out the video we posted at
ripple.com to get a better sense of what we're trying to do. Our payment
platform has the potential to be huge and universal; we want to do what SMTP
did for email in the payment space. There are a lot of players in the digital
currency space but we think we have the product to set us apart. It's about
time someone made payments as easy as email, and we have the technology to do
it.

1.) JavaScript Developer - working with angular.js, backbone.js, and node.js

2.) c++ Developer

All job descriptions are found on ripple.com/jobs. Please send me an email if
you're interested in hearing more - tyler@ripple.com

~~~
zerr
Are you open to remote employment from Europe?

------
mgerson
SmarterCookie - San Francisco - Lead iOS Developer

We believe it’s possible for every student to have an excellent teacher.

SmarterCookie (www.beasmartercookie.com) empowers teachers with the support
and feedback they need to be the best teachers they can be, with a direct
impact on student achievement. We’re a small team solving the most important
problem in education: teacher effectiveness.

We were part of ImagineK12’s summer 2012 cohort, have been recognized in
Forbes’ 30 under 30, and are generating revenue from great organizations
across the country (KIPP, Teach for America).

We’re hiring an iOS developer to be our second engineer / third employee and
help us in this mission. If improving education excites you, we'd love to
chat: jobs@beasmartercookie.com

------
samstave
FT, remote/in office, mountain view ca.

Mirantis.com is a leading OpenStack company - looking for cloud architects,
technical project managers, deployment engineers and developers.

Posting from phone so please forgive the short post. Come check us out we have
some amazing projects going on right now

------
spicyj
If you could work anywhere, what would you do?

\- Wouldn't you want to work towards genuinely making the world a better
place?

\- Wouldn't you want to work in a close-knit team alongside some of the
brightest engineers in the industry?

\- Wouldn't you want to work on solving interesting problems that haven't been
solved before?

\---

At Khan Academy, I truly believe that you can find all of those things and
more. We're a small, 50-person nonprofit tech startup making a big difference
in the world. A few weeks ago, we found this great story through the
fascinating blog "Humans of New York" – please take a moment to read it:

[http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/64412654576/i-struck-
up-...](http://www.humansofnewyork.com/post/64412654576/i-struck-up-a-
conversation-with-him-and-he)

This is just one story, but every month we hear about hundreds of lives that
we've transformed, and there are thousands more we don't hear about.

Lots of people know us for Sal's videos, but we also have hundreds of videos
by other teachers and a huge library of math practice exercises. Our 100,000+
practice problems have been done over 1.5 billion times total. That's a huge
number.

This gives us the ability to study learning in a way that no one has
previously been able to do. We've run tests which show that students learn
more when they're advanced quicker by a custom machine-learning algorithm [1].
As I write this we're running dozens of A/B tests to learn what we can do to
make people learn more, from testing how review scheduling affects accuracy to
simply testing different teaching styles.

Whether you're a machine learning guru or you take pride in perfecting UI
details for a dropdown menu [2], we have something for you. You'll be working
alongside a small team with the best in the business – though we have
"celebrity" devs like jQuery creator John Resig and Google's first employee
(and former Director of Technology) Craig Silverstein, we have many more you
haven't heard of but who are just as awesome.

\---

I'm going to put in a special plug for mobile: Around 20% of our traffic comes
from phones and tablets but we have only two people (me and one other person)
working on our apps right now. Our iOS app is fairly basic, but it already has
a few million downloads. We want to make it awesome. If you're a mobile
developer we can build a great team around, _please_ reach out. You can't find
this sort of opportunity in very many places.

We're hiring engineers (web, mobile, data science), product designers, a
community manager, and more. Oh, and if you want to have a great summer (or
fall or spring) building real features for real users, we're hiring interns
too.

Apply at
[https://www.khanacademy.org/careers](https://www.khanacademy.org/careers)
directly (say you saw us on HN!) or feel free to email me at
alpert+HN@khanacademy.org with any questions.

[1]: [http://derandomized.com/post/51729670543/khan-academy-
machin...](http://derandomized.com/post/51729670543/khan-academy-machine-
learning-measurable-learning)

[2]: [http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-
mega-...](http://bjk5.com/post/44698559168/breaking-down-amazons-mega-
dropdown)

~~~
midko
> "You need: Authorization to work in the US"

Understandable given your size yet personally quite disappointing :( Any plans
for sponsoring visas in the near future?

~~~
shobhitverma
KA probably receives too many applications. Even when, some time ago, I was
happy to volunteer for free, I just got an automated email and no response.
Perhaps because of visa issues ? Or maybe there is too much supply because who
would not want to help change the world ?

~~~
spicyj
If you never received a (human) response from us, that's a mistake on our
part. I'm sorry about that.

Unfortunately coordinating volunteers takes a lot of time and we haven't found
it in our interests so far to really go down that road; in order to be able to
move fast we're currently looking to hire only people with a longer-term
commitment.

------
BrianPetro
Software Engineer - SaaS/Web Application Developer

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/516-software-engineer-
> saas...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/516-software-engineer-saas-web-
> application-developer)

Front-end, AngularJS Software Engineer to Help Invent a New Category of
Software

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-
> so...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-software-
> engineer-to-help-invent-a-new-category-of-software)

Palo Alto Senior Developer Needed to Build Team and Lead Development

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/473-palo-alto-senior-
> devel...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/473-palo-alto-senior-developer-
> needed-to-build-team-and-lead-development)

Build an Interactive Trade Show Display Using AngularJS

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/472-build-an-
> interactive-t...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/472-build-an-
> interactive-trade-show-display-using-angularjs)

Solve Problems with AngularJS at Chicago Dev Shop

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/380-solve-problems-with-
> an...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/380-solve-problems-with-angularjs-
> at-chicago-dev-shop)

Lead Front End Developer (AngularJS) with UI Experience @ Foodsitter

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/426-lead-front-end-
> develop...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/426-lead-front-end-developer-
> angularjs-with-ui-experience-foodsitter)

Senior / Lead Developer with heavy UI / Application experience : FT or
Freelance

> [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/422-senior-lead-
> developer-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/422-senior-lead-developer-
> with-heavy-ui-application-experience-ft-or-freelance)

------
benjaminlhaas
Software Engineer - New York, NY - Full time

At Control Group
([http://www.controlgroup.com/](http://www.controlgroup.com/)), our mission is
to transform business, products, and spaces with technology. We build
software, hardware, and experiences for clients. We frequently work in the
nexus of business, cultural, and civic spaces, often building for traditional
desktop and mobile devices, but also incorporating physical computing and
locative aware systems. We use technology and design to help our clients
envision what's possible and build it with them.

We are currently looking for engineers with strong JVM skills (Scala
experience a huge plus) and LAMP devs.

Please get in touch at benjamin.haas@controlgroup.com.

------
ppakl
Greenheart Games -
[http://www.greenheartgames.com/jobs](http://www.greenheartgames.com/jobs)
-world-wide (REMOTE work)

Game designers, game developers, graphic artists, writers and sound designers.

Hello, I'm Patrick from Greenheart Games and we are looking for game
developers, game designers, writers, graphic artists and sound designers!

All the info is available on our website (it's a bit long for a forum post):

[http://www.greenheartgames.com/jobs](http://www.greenheartgames.com/jobs)

We are the creators of Game Dev Tycoon, a small business simulation game about
creating your own game dev studio.

If you are interested in working for us then please apply by following the
information on the website.

------
rayhano
LONDON, UK. Wigwamm. Building apps for real estate professionals.

Seeking co-founder. We build cool sh*t. Led by someone with serious domain
experience, our team of four needs one more in a senior technical role.

Call Rayhan for a quick chat if you're interested: 077 952 73 552.

------
mpresh
Burlington, MA http:/www.veracode.com

We are a security company looking for AWS Cloud engineers. We are also looking
for Python developers looking to work on Mobile security challenging problems.
Feel free to reach out for more details. mpreshman@veracode.com

------
devops_marketo
Marketo - San Mateo CA - Full Time

Marketo is a leader in cloud software and are growing like crazy. We are
delighting our customers and hiring some of the best minds in Silicon Valley.
Our headquarters is located in San Mateo, California and we continue to expand
globally. We offer competitive salaries, great benefits, and a high-energy
environment with lots of room for personal and professional growth.

Would you like to join one of the fastest growing companies in the valley?
Would you like to apply your technical skills and experience to blazing new
trails in the Marketing Automation space? Would you like to join a team
comprised of some of the valley’s best engineers in defining this new and
exciting emerging market? Then Marketo is the place for you.

About the Job

As a DevOps Engineer you participate in the design, implementation, rollout
and maintenance of tools and applications critical to the business and used
across various groups. You will bridge the gap between product, development
and infrastructure by building intuitive, reliable and efficient automations.

Who we’re looking for:

• You have solid CS fundamentals

• You love to write & read code

• You write modular, reusable, testable code

• You have good communication skills and are good team player

• You enjoy working in a dynamic environment

• You are a go getter, you get things done with minimal supervision

Your skills and experience:

• Experience developing applications running on Linux or BSD

• Experience with open source database systems (Mysql, PostgreSQL,etc)

• Experience with versioning system (Subverion, Git,etc)

• Experience writing and maintaining bash shell scripts

• Ruby experience a big plus

• PHP experience a big plus

• Rails experience a big plus

please apply @
[http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oIUbYfwv&s=HN](http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=oIUbYfwv&s=HN)

------
paulyoung
CrowdTwist -
[https://coderwall.com/team/crowdtwist](https://coderwall.com/team/crowdtwist)
\- New York City

CrowdTwist powers loyalty for leading brands such as Pepsi, Nestlé, Miami
Dolphins, Sony Music, Fox, Zumiez and more.

Senior Software Engineer (Front End Development) We're looking for talented
engineers to focus on the client-side aspects of our apps. Our team is
currently building the next generation of our products, with a focus on front-
end architecture and responsive design using AngularJS, Backbone+Marionette,
Sass, Jade, and Node.

Apply at [http://jobsco.re/1bvMOaG](http://jobsco.re/1bvMOaG)

------
rekoros
Kato - Oakland, CA [https://kato.im](https://kato.im)

Looking a developer interested in working with the following stack: Postgres,
Erlang, websockets, and KnockoutJS. Remote OK.

We went through Techstars this summer and closed a 1.7M Series A.

andrei@kato.im

------
data_app
Continuuity is hiring:
[http://continuuity.com/careers/](http://continuuity.com/careers/)

We are hiring software engineers, tools engineer, devops engineer, front end
engineer etc. in engineering roles. We are also looking for a project manager,
graphics designer and PR Manager.

We are a small team of 20+ based out of Palo Alto, CA. Our goal is to make it
easy for Java developers to build Big Data/Hadoop apps. We are looking for
people who have worked on hard Big Data/Hadoop problems. We are well funded
(seed $2.5M + Series A $10M) and backed by AZ16, Ignition Ventures, Battery
Ventures etc. Check out our careers page.

------
arram
ZeroCater -- San Francisco, CA

Full Stack Web Developer

ZeroCater makes it simple for companies to feed their employees by sourcing
food for awesome local restaurants, food trucks, and caterers.

[http://zerocater.com/jobs](http://zerocater.com/jobs)

------
westi
Worldwide Telecommute / REMOTE Automattic is currently hiring for a variety of
positions.

We are passionate about making the web a better place and are strong believers
in Open Source. We build WordPress.com, contribute to the WordPress Open
Source project ([http://wordpress.org](http://wordpress.org)) and work on a
lot of other really cool stuff including Gravatar and Akismet. Join us if you
are passionate about making the web a better place.

We have a number of other open opportunities - [http://automattic.com/work-
with-us/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/)

------
mpascolutti
Various European Locations (Vienna, Milano, Sofia, Belgrade) - Bank

We're currently looking for a couple of "full stack" developers to join our
R&D team. We mainly work with big data analysis and visualization.

We use scala for most things (Akka, Scalding, Spray) (but we've also used
Clojure and Python and are interested in just about anything else). We also
use Hadoop (HBase and HDFS), ZeroMQ and Redis.

On the client side we've been using D3 a lot with both Backbone and AngularJS
(we tend to use CoffeeScript).

Send over your cv (in English) using "6827554 - {desired location}" as subject
line to me michiel.pascolutti@gmx.at (pdf please!)

------
felipesabino
Taqtile - [http://taqtile.com.br](http://taqtile.com.br) \- São Paulo, Brazil

Taqtile, a Seattle based software company, which provides engaging consumer
experiences for smartphone and tablet platforms. We are eternal learners who
constantly challenge ourselves to improve our skills in design, development
and understand how people behave. Using technology as a way (and not the final
product) to deliver services, and world class experiences that are relevant to
people.

We are currently hiring in our Brazilian branch for Designers and Developers
(Mobile, Web and Backend).

If interested, please send your CV to careers@taqtile.com

Cheers,

------
bpowers
Charlotte, NC – Software Engineer. Full-time and Internships -
PassportParking.com

We’re building mobile payment solutions for parking. No more coins! We’re a
small team growing fast and ready to bring on a few more developers to push
things faster.

We've found the best way to form a relationship is through our programming
challenge. Just show us your skills. (dont care to much for resumes!)
[http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest/](http://passportparking.info/PassportProgrammingTest/)

Feel free to reach out if you have questions! Cheers, Brad
brad@passportparking.com

------
SteveMorin
DemandCube - INTERN - SF or REMOTE - BigData

Looking for an corporate internship in Open-Source software?

Looking for interns that want to gain Big Data experience to help contribute
to the Neverwinter(DP) Data Platform. Do you want to work in Hadoop/Storm .
Are you looking to exercise your, C, Java or Scala skills

This project is going to change the BigData landscape and eventually is going
to apply to the Apache Software Foundation.

    
    
      https://github.com/DemandCube/NeverwinterDP
    
    

If your interested, send me your github account, resume and tell me what your
interest in doing.

email me at steve at demandcube.com

------
traylorpark
Vitei - Kyoto Japan [http://www.vitei.com](http://www.vitei.com)

Vitei Inc. is a video game company that works closely with Nintendo to produce
games such as Steel Diver, which we produced in close co-ordination with
Shigeru Miyamoto, Tadashi Sugiyama and Takaya Imamura.

We are currently hiring programmers! Strong C/C++/C# essential. Scripting
languages a bonus. Graduates/early career applications welcome.

Further details about this job listing can be found here:
[http://vitei.com/jobs/](http://vitei.com/jobs/)

------
eas
Manulife Asset Management - Boston, MA (full-time)

Looking for an Associate Portfolio Analyst to do interesting data science-y
things related to asset management -- from the firm-level ($250B) down to the
security-level, and everything in-between. R, Tableau, D3, PostgreSQL, Python.

If you are a creative technology person who is into finance, this is a cool
job. (I am a finance person who is into technology.)

[http://manulife.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang...](http://manulife.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=1305420)

------
tomasztomczyk
uSwitch.com -- London, UK. [http://www.uswitch.com/](http://www.uswitch.com/)
We're a comparison website for insurance, broadband, mobiles, gas/energy
providers and finance services.

\------------

Hiring:

Backend, Frontend and DevOps - full time. We're looking for experienced
developers to expand our team and help us deliver new products.

\------------

Tech stack:

Backend: Apache, nginx, Varnish, puppet, capistrano, Ruby (Sinatra and RoR),
PHP (mostly legacy - we're moving away from it), Clojure, MySQL, mongoDB, R,
Hadoop

Frontend: Responsive HTML5, JS / CoffeeScript, HAML / Twig

\------------

About us:

* regular dev catchups across all teams / show & tell to share experience

* we host / sponsor / attend hackathons and conferences

* we maintain healthy work/life balance - no extra long hours, weekends are for you to relax after a beer on a Friday in the office / local pub

* we deploy to production multiple times a day

* we'll give you the tools you need to do your job (Macbook or other machine of your choice, whatever software you need) and help you progress (budget for conferences, books and time to learn new tech)

\------------

About you:

* able to own a problem and work with others towards a solution

* you're open minded and flexible - you can pick up new skills / languages

* you can work well in a team environment (occasional remote work is ok, but we're mostly in the office)

* skilled at table tennis or table football (optional)

* comfortable in *nix

\------------

Next steps:

Contact me directly - tomasz.tomczyk@uswitch.com - I'm a developer in one of
the teams you could be joining, tell me about yourself (whatever you think
represents you best) and ideally let's meet up - will give you a tour of our
new London Bridge office and talk about the projects we've been working on.

------
leowidrich
Buffer ([http://bufferapp.com](http://bufferapp.com)) - REMOTE (We're a small
distributed team of 16 people (5 engineers) across the US, UK, Hong Kong,
Taiwan, Sweden and Australia)

We'd love for you to come join Buffer for the fun ride. We have over 1.1
million users and our annual run rate is over $2m. There are some super
interesting challenges ahead, as we focus on Buffer for Business. We're
looking to expand our engineering team with the following open positions.

    
    
        * Reliability Hacker (Devops engineer) 
        * Happiness (Support) Engineer
        * Backend Hacker
    

Here are some key stats about our technology and scale.

    
    
        - we have over 150k monthly active users. 
        - 8000+ API clients. Most popular: Feedly, IFTTT, Pocket, Instapaper 
        - we release changes several times a day - we have an entirely data-driven process, 
          with Einstein and Buffer-Metrics, our custom built a/b testing and 
          metrics tracking framework. 
        - Some of the tech we work with: PHP, Python, MongoDB, AWS (Elastic 
          Beanstalk, Elasticache, SQS), Backbone.js, Grunt.js, Android, iOS.
        - More stats and stack details here:
          http://overflow.bufferapp.com/2013/08/01/scaling-buffer-in-2013/
    

We're a small team of driven hackers and happiness heroes (our support
people). Just like you, we're excited and passionate about engineering
challenges and have some interesting architecture and scaling problems we work
on.

If you're interested in coming on board, you’ll:

    
    
        - work closely with Sunil on technical architecture and Joel on product. 
        - ship to thousands of users and iterate quickly 
        - work with our metrics team to make smart changes 
        - be friendly and comfortable talking directly to customers on issues and features 
        - be a happy, positive-minded and kind person who has a great approach in dealing 
          with others 
        - be a Buffer user 
        - be anywhere in the world, and if you'd like, you have help and support from us 
          to move to where you want to be 
        - have experience working with another startup or building side projects 
          before (would be awesome, it’s cool if not)
    

Some aspects of Buffer culture that makes us a little different:

    
    
        - we are totally transparent. We raised $450k, we currently have over 1.1 
          million users and generate $195k/mo. Ask me anything else! 
        - within the company, all salaries and equity are open and we have a formula 
          for the distribution. 
        - we're all very focused on self improvement 
        - we have daily standups where we discuss our current improvements. This could 
          be waking up earlier, starting public speaking, blogging, exercise, learning 
          a language, etc. 
        - here's our culture deck: http://www.slideshare.net/bufferapp/buffer-culture-03
    

Salary: 88k-110k depending on location (living costs) and experience.
([http://99u.com/articles/15527/the-age-of-salary-
transparency](http://99u.com/articles/15527/the-age-of-salary-transparency))

Equity: 0.5-1%

If this sounds fun, let's chat. Send me a note about yourself, why you’re
interested in Buffer, and any relevant links (Github profile, projects and
background): [http://jobs.bufferapp.com](http://jobs.bufferapp.com)

\- Email our CTO Sunil thenexthacker@bufferapp.com

~~~
sudheendrach
I really love bufferapp, are you hiring for non-tech roles. Literally any!

------
techscruggs
AcademicWorks.com - Austin TX Senior Rails Software Engineer Learn more here:
[http://www.academicworks.com/careers](http://www.academicworks.com/careers)

------
djinn
Highly articulate back-end developer with wide range of experience in trenches
available for hire on contract. Has predominantly worked with Python, Django,
MySQL, Postgres, Redis, AWS Services, Mongodb, Celery, ZeroMQ, REST APIs,
JSON. Currently residing in Delhi, India (UTC + 5:30), willing to work in
clients timezone. Technology in this case is not a barrier as long as product
and business model is sound. He is ready to furnish resume, code samples and
references. Visit profile to get his email address.

------
SteveMorin
DemandCube - San Francisco Downtown - Hadoop/HBase/Kafka/Storm

Looking to fill two positions for 3-6 month contracts to work with me to build
out a next generation Analytics Platform. Will be working with a team of 10 to
help buildout this platform.

    
    
      Hadoop Developer with Java Experience (Scala and C are a bonus)
      Hadoop Sysadmin (Experience with Hadoop 2 is a Bonus)
    

If your possibly interested, shoot me an email with your resume and what you
like working on. steve at demandcube.com

------
meandmybadself
Colle+McVoy - Minneapolis, MN

Come play w/ us as a Sr. Front-end Developer.
[http://www.collemcvoy.com/careers/](http://www.collemcvoy.com/careers/)

------
henrygarner
Likely - Shoreditch, London, UK. Full Time & Contract.

Clojure + Hadoop + Cascalog + Clojurescript + Redshift + Lambda Architecture
[http://likely.co/](http://likely.co/) Founded in 2011, Likely is at the
forefront of social media data collection and analysis having helped companies
such as Coca-Cola and the British Government develop highly engaging, relevant
presences online.

We analyse billions of social interactions – such as follows, shares and
comments – to better understand how people cluster around things they are
passionate about. By looking at brands as a collection of “passion points”, we
have found that it is significantly easier to discover the people that are
most likely to engage with a brand’s content and understand what content will
resonate most with them.

We're looking for: Software Developers. We have a sophisticated Clojure data
engine at the core of our business that has been built according to Lambda
Architecture principles on top of AWS. This excellent foundation drives our
data business, our client work and powers our products. We are looking for
developers to join our talented team to help us reap the rewards of this
architecture with further data-driven products as we scale our business.

A front-end focused Developer. We are looking to enhance our front end
capability with an experienced front end developer. This is fantastic
opportunity to develop responsive, highly visual applications which present
our company's primary asset - our insights - to our customers. You will be
working on our new products and will have the opportunity to develop and shape
our front end capabilities from the ground up.

Both roles will be working closely with the CTO but will be given the
responsibility and flexibility to design and build systems as part of a small,
highly focused development team. In return we offer:

• A competitive basic salary

• 10% of time dedicated to hack-day projects

• An excellent working environment with ample opportunity for progression

• Open to flexible working

• 30 days holidays per year

• A company commitment to quality technology and external training

Please email henry@likely.co (yes, just .co!) or contact us through our
website.

------
ivanzhao
Notion – San Francisco

"We shape our tools, and thereafter our tools shape us"

The goal is to democratize software. Quite a shame that 30 years into personal
computing, an average person's interaction still caps at word-processing. We'd
like to change that.

A beautiful loft/artist office in the Mission. Best investors out there. Right
now just a few of us.

You will be part of the founding team. You need to be able to make things and
think conceptually.

ivan@makenotion.com

------
aaronbasssett
www.twig-world.com - Glasgow, Scotland, UK

Twig is an award winning educational video streaming company. We have two main
products aimed at Primary and Secondary school kids. www.twig-world.com and
www.tigtagworld.com

We practice CI and our core technologies are Python, Django and HTML5. Our
small team of 12 developers is set to grow as we hiring for a range of
positions.

Senior Server-side developer:
[https://gist.github.com/aaronbassett/b51835d7ff6cefb5d7fa](https://gist.github.com/aaronbassett/b51835d7ff6cefb5d7fa)

DevOps / Sysadmin:
[https://gist.github.com/aaronbassett/fee751df115d62ff9e65](https://gist.github.com/aaronbassett/fee751df115d62ff9e65)

Junior / Graduate Developer:
[https://gist.github.com/aaronbassett/ecc09f043fdbe2b55b52](https://gist.github.com/aaronbassett/ecc09f043fdbe2b55b52)

Full stack developer:
[https://gist.github.com/aaronbassett/67e9c9f130fb95238ec4](https://gist.github.com/aaronbassett/67e9c9f130fb95238ec4)

------
jonbischke
Entelo - San Francisco (SOMA), CA - Full-time -
[http://www.entelo.com/](http://www.entelo.com/)

Entelo allows recruiters to search for the most talented people across the
web. With over 300 million social profiles in its database, powerful search to
surface relevant candidates and patent-pending technology to help discover
candidates who may be open to new opportunities, Entelo dramatically improves
your ability to find the right talent.

Our easy-to-use collaborative tools help streamline the recruiting process and
allow recruiters to spend time more effectively and efficiently.

We have over 90 customers including Box, Facebook, Yelp, Square and Groupon
and recently announced our series A round of funding
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-
recruit...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/19/entelo-the-big-data-recruiting-
platform-used-by-box-yelp-and-square-lands-3-5m-from-battery-and-menlo/)

Our team is small so you'll play an integral role in building something
meaningful. We work hard while respecting that our colleagues have well-
rounded lives, and we strive for a diverse, welcoming, and respectful
environment.

Some of our perks include $300 noise-canceling headphone allowance, 100%
coverage of employee health care premiums, and 1:1 matching for donations to
non-profits.

Current openings: Engineering (Data):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/data_engineer)

Engineering (Full-Stack):
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack](http://www.entelo.com/careers/engineering/full_stack)

Sales:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive](http://www.entelo.com/careers/sales/inside_account_executive)

Marketing:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/director_demand_gene...](http://www.entelo.com/careers/marketing/director_demand_generation)

Customer Success:
[http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director](http://www.entelo.com/careers/customer_success/director)

We recently moved into a beautiful open office in SOMA right across from the
4th and King Cal-Train station and near AT&T Park.

I'm the founder and you can email me directly at jon at entelo dot com or call
me at 310-351-7275.

------
ullrich
nxtbgthng GmbH - [http://nxtbgthng.com](http://nxtbgthng.com) \- Berlin,
Germany

Mobile app development from the heart of Berlin.

* Android Engineer - We're looking for an Android developer with strong background in concept and a good feeling for UX-design. Full time or freelance possible as well.

Interested? Let's grab a coffee: ullrich@nxtbgthng.com

------
secfirstmd
security first.

London, UK - INTERN or donated time

Looking to do something different, meaningful and help build a product from
the ground up which will save lives of some of the most vulnerable people in
the world every day? Perhaps your looking for an interesting side-project or
just a break from the commercial treadmill?

An early stage human rights start-up (the founder has just spent five years at
another human rights startup which he helped setup and is now a market leader)
in East London (still in the fun garage shed stage!), is looking for a mobile
app developers to donate some time to our open source project. (Also people
with associated skills such as LAMP, UI/UX, HTML5, etc would be great)

The start-up focuses on addressing a significant gap in the security of human
rights organisations, journalists and activists - through the use of a web and
mobile application. It builds on years of cutting-edge security operations in
this field.

Interested? Drop a mail to secfirstmd@gmail.com

------
divideby0
Spantree - [http://www.spantree.net/jobs](http://www.spantree.net/jobs) \-
Chicago, IL

We're Spantree, a small, nimble boutique consultancy based mostly in Chicago.
We're looking for another smart person to join our team in the West Loop of
Chicago. This candidate should enjoy learning new things and solving hard
problems.

We work almost exclusively with open source software and we're not shy about
jumping into third-party code to figure things out. You should be motivated to
submit pull requests and hunt down project committers on Twitter and IRC when
you're stuck.

Some of our favorite day-to-day technologies include Groovy, Grails,
Elasticsearch, Drools, MongoDB, Backbone.js/Marionette, CoffeeScript and
Puppet.

Our clients range from small and scrappy startups to large hospital networks
and software as a service providers. Historically, most of the stuff we've
worked on has not been public-facing: it's either guarded behind the client's
firewall, neatly tucked away as a library or jammed into the minds of the
developers we've mentored. But we're starting to diversify from "behind-the-
scenes" work to more early-stage product development.

Fundamentally, we like to work on tools that helping people make better
decisions. This can take the form of a search engine to help people find
interesting stuff to do on a Saturday night, a complex workflow management
system for evaluating health insurance claims or a matchmaking and scheduling
system to help people book face-to-face meetings at conferences.

We're looking for generalists who can quickly go from problem to working
solution and communicate effectively with our peers and clients along the way.
While we have a very strong technical stack already, you don't expect new
hires to be an expert in everything right away. In general, though, we're
looking for people with the following qualifications:

* One or more fun languages: Ruby, Python, Groovy, Clojure, PHP, CoffeeScript, etc.

* One or more boring languages: Java, C++, C#, etc.

* One or more web frameworks: Grails, Rails, Django, SpringMVC, Play, CakePHP, etc.

* One or more databases: SQL, NoSQL, NewSQL, we like it all.

* HTML, CSS, JavaScript and at least one framework

* Git, or a colorful excuse for not knowing it.

* The typical software development toolchain: text editors, IDEs, step debuggers, issue trackers, etc.

If you'd like to learn more, please email jobs@spantree.net to set up a Google
Hangout.

------
dagss
mCASH - Oslo, Norway

Payments done right. We integrate with banks, merchants, webshops and apps to
allow purchases and person-to-person transfers. We launch in Norway early next
year together with several big chains and have plans for several other
countries. We have a licence to operate from the Financial Supervisory
Authorities of Norway (EU-based). We're 17 people and growing, last
transaction value (June this year) of $18m USD, serious financial backing in
place. Our owners and board of directors include Harald Andersen (founder of
Point, Northern Europe’s largest provider of payment card terminals) as well
as Rune Fjeldstad (former CEO of Nets, which operates the debit card
infrastructure of Norway and Denmark).

Product video: [http://youtu.be/VkIM6BFiWaA](http://youtu.be/VkIM6BFiWaA)

We have a strong team on backend development (Python + Google App Engine) and
merchant/bank integration, but so far development of our app has been
outsourced. We now need to bring this effort in-house.

We're looking for an expert iOS and/or Android developer to head up our app
development. This is a rare opportunity to completely re-think a whole class
of human interactions--people pay for stuff every day. Now you have the
opportunity to redesign and reengineer that experience. You will be given free
reins. You may choose to build on or to scrap our existing codebase. You will
have strong opinions about how the app should look and feel, and will make
consensus-based decisions together with our graphic designer and our backend
and systems developers. We have the funding available to make additional hires
to work together with you, or hire in consultants, as needed.

Salary: 450k-800k NOK = 75K-130K USD / year + benefits (paid vacation, pension
saving program, etc.).

Ownership: Stock options for 0.6-1.5% of the company.

Please email jobs@mcash.no to apply.

We are also scaling up on backend/systems programming and integration with
banks/merchants. See [http://mcash.no/jobs](http://mcash.no/jobs) for more
details (these will be brought up to date with respect to compensation soon).

(An English website is not up just yet, but we have several non-Norwegian-
speaking employees and most communication internally is in English. Ask us
anything. Norwegian site at [http://mcash.no](http://mcash.no) )

------
fjordan
rewardStyle, Full-time - Dallas, TX -
([https://www.rewardstyle.com/](https://www.rewardstyle.com/))

Engineers in rewardStyle's product development team are responsible for
developing key features for rewardStyle's state-of-the-art web and mobile
applications and services. Developers on any part of the stack are encouraged
to apply (front-end, back-end, middleware).

rewardStyle's international platform presents a number of challenges that
require intimate understanding of distributed web architectures and load
balancing, synchronous and asynchronous database clustering and replication,
algorithms, data structures, JavaScript development and libraries, DOM layout
and styling, as well as network security protocols and intrusion detection.

To qualify for this position, please present an example of your work that
would demonstrate your engineering skills to dev.jobs@rewardstyle.com

------
mytterstrom
Android developer and want to work in Stockholm, Sweden? Want to develop apps
that got several 100 000 users? If you need an apartment when moving here, we
fix that. Work experience 2-3 years and a great track record. Send me a e-mail
to mikael.ytterstrom@screeninteraction.com and check out
www.screeninteraction.com

------
fananta
tl;dr: first hire. iOS engineer. Tab (simple payments for restaurants).
Toronto, ON. Founders have successful exits previously. 60-80K + 1-4%
depending on experience and passion. no remote at this time.
fahd@tabpayments.co

\--

We are building Tab, a simpler way to pay when dining at a restaurant. We have
built startups before, and have had successful exits.

As the first engineering hire on the team, you will have a great impact on the
product vision and direction. You will be wearing many hats from iOS engineer,
to marketing, biz dev, product, and more. This is a perfect role to see what a
startup is all about and grow with us.

We are funded, located in the trendy King West neighbourhood (in Toronto), and
offer a great salary + equity!

If you're a talented iOS engineer, take a look at the job posting and send me
an email at fahd@tabpayments.co

[http://tabpayments.co](http://tabpayments.co)

------
psota
Cambridge, MA Panjiva ([http://panjiva.com](http://panjiva.com)) Hiring
engineers--UI/UX, frontend, backend data mining/algorithms See
[http://panjiva.com/jobs](http://panjiva.com/jobs)

------
darcilene
BitTitan is having an Open House & Coding Challenge 12/12/13 in Seattle. Win
cool prizes and have fun - we're hiring too! Details & registration here:
[http://bit.ly/1gTmLxb](http://bit.ly/1gTmLxb)

------
niklas_a
Instabridge is hiring iOS developers. We're building the largest wifi network
on the planet and are backed by some of Europe's leading investors. Ok to work
remotely! [http://instabridge.com](http://instabridge.com)

------
jachwe
Were are looking for a creative webdeveloper in Berlin - Full Time.

Find more information here:
[http://www.q-bus.de/jobs/creativedeveloper/index.html](http://www.q-bus.de/jobs/creativedeveloper/index.html)
(German)

------
mookerji
The Climate Corporation (San Francisco, Seattle) -
[http://climate.com/careers](http://climate.com/careers)

The Climate Corporation's mission is to help all the world's people and
businesses manage and adapt to climate change. We use a combination of weather
monitoring, agronomic modeling, and weather simulation to provide real-time
pricing and purchasing of customizable weather insurance to farmers in the
United States.

Climate's technical staff numbers around 80, and we're hiring full-time
employees and interns across many teams as we expand efforts on a new class of
decision support tools for growers (see
[http://goo.gl/e2uu9v](http://goo.gl/e2uu9v)). Work is split across groups
focusing on web applications for farmers and agents, risk and insurance policy
management, internal platform and data services, and scientific modeling and
research, with roles for:

1\. Software engineering generalists with solid CS fundamentals, particularly
anyone interested in building (i) entirely new, large-scale distributed data
services for scientific computing (we use Clojure); and (ii) web applications
(Rails, Python, Javascript, and iOS) used by farmers to manage weather risk.

2\. Quantitative researchers in statistics/ML, stochastic optimization, remote
sensing, atmospheric physics, and agronomics. Our goal is to forecast
statistical distributions of crop yield for any piece of arable land,
synthesizing satellite images, digital elevation models, weather data,
agricultural statistics, and geological surveys into multiscale models that
underly our data services.

3\. Experienced technical team leads, operations engineers, product managers,
and designers to pull all this together into compelling products.

The scale and interdiscplinary nature of the work drive a lot of cross-
collaboration within the company, supported by a pressing need to build
durable solutions to some very important problems.

Competitive salary, excellent benefits, stock options, etc. Our 25% time is
lumped into two-week sabbaticals. The usual details about these positions are
here:
[https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews](https://hire.jobvite.com/j?bj=o7B8Wfww&s=hackernews)

I write Clojure for a small scientific software engineering team building
Climate's agricultural yield models. If you're interested or have any
questions, send me an email at bmookerji@climate.com with [dec2013-hn] in the
subject heading.

------
melissatrahan
FULL-TIME, DEVELOPER, LONDON

A new energy management startup is looking for their first developer in
London. Help reduce our carbon footprint and reduce energy costs for small
businesses. Python preferred. If interested, email melissa.trahan@gmail.com

------
evan2m
Canary / New York, NY

We need Python and iOS engineers to help us disrupt the home security
industry:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/canary](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/company/canary)

------
eoghan
Intercom ([https://www.intercom.io/](https://www.intercom.io/)).

Intercom helps internet businesses communicate with their customers. Our
mission is to make web business personal. We believe that the future of
customer communication requires not increasingly complex, impersonal point
solutions, but rather a simple, seamless platform that feels a lot more like
Facebook than Salesforce. People love the product:

[https://twitter.com/intercom/favorites](https://twitter.com/intercom/favorites)

The company is just over 2 years old. It has raised $7.75MM to-date from
Social+Capital Partnership—their LPs include Facebook, Reid Hoffman, Sean
Parker, Peter Thiel. Managing partner Mamoon Hamid was on the board of and
early investor in Box and Yammer. The team is currently 36, comprising people
from Apple, Google, Facebook, Amazon, Yammer, PayPal.

Intercom is installed in thousands of web products and is connected with many
millions of end-users. The company has been experiencing double-digit monthly
revenue growth from the start.

We've turned down four acquisition offers to date—the founders intend to make
this a uniquely impactful, long-lasting tech company. We intend to
fundamentally change how internet businesses and their customers interact.

SAN FRANCISCO

Ops engineers

Success engineers
[http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3412](http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3412)

Marketing

Visual designers
[http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3676](http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3676)

Labs interns
[http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3636](http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3636)

DUBLIN

Product engineers
[http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3683](http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3683)

Ops engineers

Product designers
[http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3673](http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3673)

Visual designers
[http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3676](http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3676)

Product design researchers
[http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3674](http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3674)

iOS engineers
[http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3685](http://intercom.workable.com/jobs/3685)

Contact Macey Baker (macey@intercom.io) in confidence.

~~~
jtburkholder
We've been using Intercom for several months now. As a startup with a heavy
demand for customer service and excellent communications we definitely
recommend Intercom! They've given us the reputation of having full-time
customer service reps despite the fact of only having a team of 3 (none of
which are customer service positions). If you're not on them yet, it's highly
recommended. If you need a job and looking to change the world of
communication, apply yesterday.

~~~
eoghan
Thank you.

------
sumang
Voz.io .. Barcelona, Spain . Fulltime Remote/on-site

Voz.io is a browser based call center software, we are based out of Barcelona.

UI/UX Ninjas : Fulltime Remote/on-site SEO,SEM Specialist : Part-time Remote.

------
jpoloney
Union Square, San Francisco, CA. Full-time. Full-stack Engineer, All Levels.

Red Hot Labs (RHL) is looking for full-stack engineers at all levels that want
to work on cutting edge business intelligence & machine-learning tools and
services for mobile developers.

=Responsibilities=

    
    
        - Write both server and client-side code for massively scalable analytics architectures. 
          (We can teach you this!)
        - Actively learn and work with new technologies. There’s a very good chance 
          you’ll pick up experience with a new language / technology stack here!
        - Collaborate closely with our CEO and the rest of our team to develop 
          products and services with a high quality user-experience. 
        - Architect and own big parts of our infrastructure. 
    
    

=Your skills=

    
    
        - REQUIRED: CS degree or significant experience in a low-level language (C, C++). 
             - We're trying to hire smart folks that have a solid CS foundation.
        - REQUIRED: Prior experience working with either Javascript or Ruby.
        - REQUIRED: Ability to pick up new languages and frameworks quickly.
        - PREFERRED: Prior experience developing business intelligence or analytical tools.
    
    

=Why Red Hot Labs=

We’re a small 4-person FUNDED startup founded by the guys who made FarmVille
and CityVille. We’re building business intelligence tools and services that we
think are missing from the mobile ecosystem. This is not our first startup;
our last one was acquired by Zynga and led to them being able to IPO using our
core-tech and games.

Our company culture is one built on learning and the belief that everyone is a
student and everyone is a teacher. We want to work with folks that inspire us
to learn more and do our best work. We invest in our employees and want to
help you grow in both your core skill-set and other areas you may be
interested in. We can afford to do this while we’re small.

We originally began building mobile games and realized there was a big hole in
mobile business intelligence and in bringing together and understanding all of
the data that exists out there. We focus on shipping quickly and constantly
(our first product was built in 6 weeks with no pre-existing client-side
code), so this is a great place to experience shipping multiple products.

We have since shut down the development of games and are focusing 100% on our
tools and service products. We still maintain and run the games and use them
as test beds for new ideas.

=Perks=

    
    
        - WORKCATIONS! We’re a small company so we do unscalable things such as 
          rent a house for the whole team and spend a week working from a Ski-house Tahoe 
          or in a beach-house in Hawaii. 
        - Early-stage startup equity grants
        - Health/Dental/Vision insurance
     
    

=Our stack=

    
    
        - Redis, Couchbase, Rails for our backend API.
        - Mostly AWS with a little bit of Heroku for our hosting.
        - AngularJS, jQuery, Underscore for our dashboard and web apps.
        - 3rd party services: Facebook, Mixpanel, Stripe, Mailgun
    
    

=Relevant press=

About our culture: [http://gamesauce.org/news/2013/05/31/red-hot-labs-sons-of-
zy...](http://gamesauce.org/news/2013/05/31/red-hot-labs-sons-of-zynga-forge-
bridge-to-the-beyond/)

About our strategy: [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/02/28/zynga-
veteran...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2013/02/28/zynga-veterans-red-
hot-labs-says-can-cut-game-development-time/)

About our funding: [http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/red-hot-
labs/](http://techcrunch.com/2013/02/28/red-hot-labs/)

=Applying=

Send an email to jobs+HN@redhotlabs.com with a little bit about yourself and
what you’re looking for in a new role and we can chat a bit more about what
we’re up to in detail. We look forward to speaking with you!

-Joel (Founder)

------
brandoncor
Alarm.com - [http://www.alarm.com](http://www.alarm.com) \- Washington DC,
Denver CO, Minneapolis MN, Brooklyn NY

A rapidly expanding, entrepreneurial technology company, Alarm.com, is seeking
an ambitious and talented senior level software engineer to take a lead
technical role on the Software Development team. The Principal Software
Engineer will be a key technical thought leader and will report to the Vice
President of Software Engineering.

Here's a high level look at our technology:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU5l-lkvmqw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oU5l-lkvmqw)

The Principal Software Engineer’s primary job responsibilities include:

• Alarm.com provides web-enabled, wireless security, safety and activity
monitoring technology to residential and commercial customers throughout the
United States and Canada. Our patented technology is already used by millions
of residential and small commercial customers.

• Alarm.com’s Engineering team is perfect for candidates who want to gain
exposure to a wide variety of technologies including GSM wireless RF networks,
intelligent video analysis, device firmware, home automation, web app
development, e-commerce, iOS/Android/WP development.

• Very few small companies innovate and develop across such a broad range of
technologies as Alarm.com. This position is ideal for the candidate who seeks
a small, friendly company culture where one can work closely with a team of
smart and highly productive people across a very interesting spectrum of
wireless, software, and hardware/device technologies.

We're also hiring for these engineering positions:

[http://www.alarm.com/about/openings/Software%20Engineer_Univ...](http://www.alarm.com/about/openings/Software%20Engineer_University_081612.pdf)

[http://www.alarm.com/about/openings/Senior%20Software%20Engi...](http://www.alarm.com/about/openings/Senior%20Software%20Engineer%203.20.13.pdf)

[http://www.alarm.com/about/openings/Principal%20Software%20E...](http://www.alarm.com/about/openings/Principal%20Software%20Engineer%203.20.13.pdf)

[http://www.alarm.com/about/openings/Device%20Engineer_Univer...](http://www.alarm.com/about/openings/Device%20Engineer_University_081612.pdf)

We're also hiring for tons of non-engineering positions that you can check out
here:
[http://www.alarm.com/about/careers.aspx](http://www.alarm.com/about/careers.aspx)

Please contact me, Brandon O'Rourke, if you're interested: borourke@alarm.com.

------
andy_campanella
Loci Controls - [http://www.locicontrols.com](http://www.locicontrols.com) \-
Boston, MA

We are looking for: Backend Software Engineer * Data Scientist

Loci Controls is developing real time control systems to extract energy from
waste in landfills. Many landfills use methane from waste to generate and sell
electricity to the power grid. We have developed custom hardware to measure
and control the extraction of methane, and have successfully deployed our
technology at a pilot site south of Boston. We are coupling connected devices
and data analytics to increase the electricity output at these power plants,
and you can be an integral part of the team.

We are currently working out of the Bolt (bolt.io) space in downtown Boston.
It is a great office with great people, a ton of rapid prototyping equipment,
idea paint conference rooms, full kitchen, and free coffee and beer. Come
check it out!

\------------------------------------------------------------

Backend Software Engineer

Blend open-source technology with our custom hardware to deliver real time
data to customers quickly and efficiently. Build a robust interface between
the control hardware and the web so that not a single data point is lost. And
archive data so that it can be accessed years from now. You will lay the
groundwork for some of the most advanced statistical models ever developed in
the industry. Responsibilities:

* Build database and web server applications that scale to store and retrieve an enormous amount of data

* Define/build an API to feed real-time data to an analytics engine and into a customer-facing interface

* Develop debugging and monitoring systems customized for a single piece of hardware * Diagnose and solve hard problems as we deploy and scale

* Gain an understanding of the market to see the impact of the tools you develop

Requirements:

* Deep understanding of Linux file system architecture

* Knowledge of cloud hosting and storage services (AWS, etc.)

* Proficient in at least one of the following: Java, Ruby, Python, C/C++, or PHP

* Experience in databases such as MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Hadoop, or Couchbase

\------------------------------------------------------------

Data Scientist

Correlate data from thousands of connected devices to build mathematical
models of complex natural phenomena. Develop state estimation and control
models based on real world measurements, and oversee the implementation of
those models across our network of devices. Be a part of the core team in a
world-class technology organization.

Responsibilities:

* Mine large amounts of data for insights into complex and highly variable systems

* Build mathematical models that incorporate predictive analytics and self-learning control algorithms so we are constantly improving our performance

* Work closely with our designers and engineers to implement your ideas in the real world

* Develop the IP and proprietary models that will maintain our competitive edge

Requirements:

* Expert knowledge of statistical data modeling tools and mathematical software (R, MATLAB, Mathematica, etc.)

* Experience building web applications and server side frameworks that can bring your models to life (Ruby, NodeJS, Scala, etc.)

* Passion for debugging and iterating to make robust code and models

* Self-starter: learn new languages and techniques on the fly to account for new problems

To apply, please send a resume and a description of yourself to
andy@locicontrols.com

------
makmanalp
Custommade ([http://www.custommade.com/](http://www.custommade.com/)) -
Cambridge, MA

Full-time devs. Frontend Backbone.js / jquery. Backend Python work, would
likely be working with Django. Looking for more senior people, as well as a
tech lead for the team. Also, QA people.

We're a two-sided marketplace that does matchmaking between professional
artisans / craftsmen and buyers. You post your dreams, we find someone to make
it real. People come up with some crazy ideas like a custom made quidditch set
/ proposal ring: [http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-
pro...](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/a-very-harry-potter-proposal/) Or
and r2d2 engagement ring:
[http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/r2d2-engagement-
ring/](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/r2d2-engagement-ring/) Or a portal
one: [http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/not-your-typical-
engage...](http://blog.custommade.com/portfolio/not-your-typical-engagement-
ring-custom-jewelry-for-gamers/) We're a small, tightly knit eng team.
Boilerplate about stack / team here:
[http://engineering.custommade.com](http://engineering.custommade.com) Various
Engineering Positions open:
[http://www.custommade.com/careers/](http://www.custommade.com/careers/)

\-------------------

We're funded by Google Ventures and a ton of others:
[http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-
ventures](http://www.crunchbase.com/company/custommade-ventures) so paying you
well is not an issue. We recently raised an 18 million series B! We're
growing, and with that comes scaling challenges. But it's all part of the fun.
We have a great team and a great environment that focuses on customers and
product development. When I'm working on product stuff, I get to collaborate
with product / UX / support people day to day to build a product that meets a
real business need, and makes everyone happy. But when I just need to bang out
some code, people leave me alone. When I'm working on platform or
architectural stuff, I get great advice and feedback from my coworkers.
Expressing opinions and having discussion is encouraged. Friday afternoons are
refactoring / innovation day to scratch your good code itch. Work / life
balance is great. Bureaucracy is at a minimum.

Devs get a macbook pro, a huge thunderbolt display, and an Aeron chair.

We love contributing to Open Source, here is a list of what we've released so
far, with more to come:
[https://github.com/SawdustSoftware](https://github.com/SawdustSoftware) We
also regularly participate in and sponsor the Boston Python group, which is
the largest python user group in the world. I've spoken there twice so far. We
also often help stream the event for them, check it out here:
[http://www.youtube.com/bostonpython/](http://www.youtube.com/bostonpython/)
Tech blog here:
[http://engineering.custommade.com/sawdustsoftware/](http://engineering.custommade.com/sawdustsoftware/)

You're a low-ego programmer who is always learning, has pushed code to
production innumerable times, and doesn't cringe at the prospect of
collaborating with a team of non-techies every so often. You know the modern
web stack well, and specialize in at least one part of it. Get in touch with
our hiring person at ellen -at- custommade-dot-kom. Let her know that "Mali"
sent you.

==================

If you have any eng-related questions, you can figure out how to get to my
email.

------
rk0567
REMOTE : Ruby on Rails developers. [http://railyo.com](http://railyo.com)

------
erso
DaisyBill - 34 W 15th Street, NYC -
[http://www.daisybill.com](http://www.daisybill.com)

Senior Ruby/Rails/JS developer, full-time and local only

DaisyBill does workers' compensation e-billing for the state of California.

We're a small company with 5 people in NYC and 2 in California.

Workers' Comp is a vastly underserved part of the medical billing trade which
has been a struggle for all parties involved: the injured worker, the practice
that performs services on the injured worker, and the insurance companies that
handle the claims/bills. Electronic billing aims to make the situation better.

Effective October 18, 2012, all claims administrators (insurance companies,
self-insured employers, et al) for California workers compensation claims are
required to be able to receive bills electronically.

DaisyBill is the facilitator for practices to take advantage of this new law,
allowing them to enter in the information about services rendered, seeing both
what they should charge for the services and what they should expect to be
paid (as these are not always the same). DaisyBill manages the entire billing
process, both sending the bill electronically and managing the responses about
the status of the bill, including when it was paid and how much. As a result
of using DaisyBill, practices are paid more quickly and accurately than when
they submit bills via paper/snail mail. We're talking 15 days instead of 60,
90, or more. This makes practices more likely to take on injured workers as
patients, an obvious benefit for all parties.

\--

We're looking for someone to help us with a new product/revenue stream we're
going to be developing shortly. This product is a new fee calculator as the
current one is expiring after the new year. We're also going to be integrating
with third party billers that are currently unable to submit workers comp
bills electronically. There is no shortage of work to be done and there is a
lot of money to be made.

I'm Kris, the CTO and sole developer at DaisyBill. Previously I was at
ThoughtWorks, then Pivotal Labs. I decided to get out of consulting and into a
product company because I wanted to own the product I was working on.
DaisyBill is the only company out of many I considered that has a solid
business plan with an intent to make a lot of money and do some good in the
process.

I'm looking for a senior developer that is experienced with Ruby, Rails, and
JavaScript. The stack we currently run is Rails 3.2/PostgreSQL 9.2 on Heroku.
I'd like to rewrite the site using AngularJS at some point in the near future,
so Angular experience is a plus. We also don't have a designer, so having an
eye towards good UX/UI is also a plus. We use Git and I'd expect any new hire
to either already know Git quite well or be unafraid of it and be able to be
brought up to speed quickly. I currently develop on an iMac with MacVim, and
most people in the office use a standing desk.

You would be pairing reasonably regularly for the first few weeks but be
expected to work independently not long after joining, asking questions as
necessary. We also do a loose form of TDD: I typically like to sketch out an
idea before trying to bake it in with tests. I also don't test every line of
code. I believe in being pragmatic about testing. We use RSpec and Jasmine.

I do interviews similarly to the way they're done at Pivotal: After chatting
about what you're looking for in a position I'd have you come in and pair on
some code. I care a lot about the interview process allowing the candidate to
suss out whether the work environment and the actual work is what they're
interested in. I don't do conference room whiteboard programming.

I don't have a degree, and I don't expect you to have one, either. I don't
necessarily care about how long you've been a developer, either. I care about
the quality of your code today and your approach to solving problems. If
you're capable and can show it, I'm interested.

You may reach me at khicks@daisybill.com.

Cheers.

------
sailormoon222
Rap Genius (YC S11) - Brooklyn, NY -
[http://rapgenius.com](http://rapgenius.com) – Help us build the Wall of
History jobs@rapgenius.com

IF YOU PASS OUR TECHNICAL INTERVIEW AND RECEIVE A JOB OFFER FROM US, WE'LL
GIVE YOU $1,000 CASH (even if you don't take the job!)
[http://news.rapgenius.com/2368105](http://news.rapgenius.com/2368105)

We're one of the fastest-growing sites on the internet, we get 25MM unique
visitors per month, we've raised $15m from Andreesen Horowitz, and yet our
tech team is only seven people. Anyone who joins us is going to have the best
of both worlds, you'll work on a product that millions love and use while
getting the experience of being a part of a small team and helping define the
culture.

WHO WE ARE

We're a tiny, quick-shipping team. Each of us makes product decisions and owns
whole features. We're close and we all enjoy spending time together. We’re a
small team because we’re picky about who joins us. We have one of the hardest
technical interviews in NYC but if you make it, you’re going to be on the best
team around. Our house library includes Metaprogramming in Ruby; Godel,
Escher, Bach, an Eternal Golden Braid; POODR; and "Is Justified True Belief
Knowledge?". Loving rap is not a prerequisite for working here, though an
appreciation osmoses to everyone after a while.

WHAT WE'RE BUILDING

We started Rap Genius in 2009 to explain the meaning of rap lyrics, but the
big vision goes beyond music and touches all of text – whether it's the Bill
of Rights
([http://news.rapgenius.com/62958](http://news.rapgenius.com/62958)), the
Bible
([http://poetry.rapgenius.com/237774](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/237774)),
“The Waste Land”
([http://poetry.rapgenius.com/83150](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/83150)), or
the Supreme Court’s DOMA ruling
([http://news.rapgenius.com/1910390](http://news.rapgenius.com/1910390)), it's
all on Rap Genius (or Poetry Genius, or News Genius, or... you get the idea).
One of our favorite recent examples is Junot Diaz's amazing annotations on an
excerpt from his own The Brief Wondrous Life of Oscar Wao
([http://poetry.rapgenius.com/2002590](http://poetry.rapgenius.com/2002590)).

BENEFITS

    
    
      * Bomb salary and equity—you won't be taking a pay cut to work here
    
      * We don't count vacation days
    
      * Free meals in the office, free unlimited Seamless, free unlimited Fresh Direct
    
      * Free gym in the building
    
      * We pay your phone bill and when you join we'll upgrade you to the newest iPhone
    
      * Laundry and shower in the office
    
      * Free indoor bike parking
    
      * Free health, dental, and vision benefits
    
      * The deluxe computer setup of your choice
    
    

WHAT WE'RE LOOKING FOR

    
    
      * Experienced full-stack Rails engineers
    
      * Front-end developers with an eye for design
    
      * iOS devs to help build our upcoming iPhone app
    
    

INTERESTED?

Hit us up at jobs@rapgenius.com with:

    
    
      * Your name and GitHub profile, your Twitter, blog, StackOverflow account, personal website, etc.
    
      * A cool side project you built, library you've released, or some code that's impressive
    
      * Something brief about what you like and dislike about the technologies you've used
    
      * Your résumé
    
      * Apply if you live in NYC or are willing to relocate. Our office is in Williamsburg, and it's awesome.

~~~
sudheendrach
work permit need or willing to help with H1B?

------
notmyname
SwiftStack - [http://swiftstack.com/jobs](http://swiftstack.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA (preferred)

Everyone has data, and it's always growing. This growth in data means that we
need an effective way to store massive amounts of data. OpenStack Swift is
designed to effectively store massive amounts of data while providing high
durability, high availability, and support massive concurrency across the
entire data set. SwiftStack is building management, monitoring, and
integration tools to turn the Swift storage engine into an effective storage
solution that is used by millions, daily.

We're looking for engineers of all experience levels to join us. We do most of
our work in Python, but we've got some Ruby, Javascript, and a few other
things mixed into our stack.

So far this year, we've built out global clusters for a major expense
reporting and travel support site[1], provided the storage system for Disney
Interactive's gaming platform[2], and integrated Swift into radical new hard
drive technology from Seagate[3]. We're currently working with companies like
Intel and Box to build support for erasure codes into Swift[4].

My vision for OpenStack Swift is that it will be used by everyone, every day,
even if they don't realize it. Swift is storage that is built for the web and
already powers some of the world's largest storage clouds. I would like to
work with you at SwiftStack to see this vision become a reality.

Interested? Send us an email at jobs@swiftstack.com. Send us your github
profile, your LinkedIn account, a link to your website – whatever will best
display the work that you’ve done. Tell us in a few lines of text why you’re
interested in SwiftStack, and why we’ll be interested in you. We’ll be back in
touch shortly to get the conversation started.

[1] Concur video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQmGfzewWQw&t=29m23s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQmGfzewWQw&t=29m23s)

[2] Disney + SwiftStack: [http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/30/how-disney-built-
a-giant-c...](http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/30/how-disney-built-a-giant-
cloud-by-bolting-two-together/)

[3] SwiftStack + Seagate: [http://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/10/22/kinetic-for-
openstack-...](http://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/10/22/kinetic-for-openstack-
swift-with-seagate/)

[4] Building erasure codes into OpenStack Swift:
[http://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/07/17/erasure-codes-with-
ope...](http://swiftstack.com/blog/2013/07/17/erasure-codes-with-openstack-
swift-digging-deeper/)

------
sparkman55
Rinse ( [http://www.rinse.com](http://www.rinse.com) ) - San Francisco, CA
Rinse is a very early-stage startup (we are only 4 people currently) looking
to bring technology to the dry-cleaning industry. The industry is ripe for
innovation! We're building mobile apps, tackling scheduling and dispatch
problems, and scaling a service at over 10% week-on-week growth for months
now. I know 'app for laundry' is a tech cliché right now, but we're definitely
encountering real demand. The problem is real, and we're solving it.

The team is very strong, with an HBS grad who grew up in a dry-cleaning family
heading operations, and a Stanford GSB grad with direct consumer startup
experience heading customer acquisition. I'm Stanford CS/EE, have built a few
teams at various startups, and am just starting to build the technology and
team to support this (very viable) business. The tech stack is Heroku / Python
/ Django / Celery / Phonegap / JQuery / Backbone / Twilio currently, but
obviously there is plenty of opportunity to influence technology decisions
early on, and plenty of opportunity to learn new technologies as well. We
expect the next couple of hires to own entire new efforts, and have their
hands in wide-ranging parts of our entire business.

We're looking for a Web Developer or Front-end Developer to develop interfaces
for our customers, tools for our personnel, and visualizations for our
managements. Ideally, this person would also have an active role in the design
process as well, either leading design or working with our contract designer.

We're also looking for a Director of Marketing. Rinse is a quintessential B2C
business, with plenty of opportunities for online advertising, offline
collateral, partnerships, and 'growth hacking.' We're building a scalable
business model and the technology to support it, now help us scale the
business. Please see a job description at
[http://bit.ly/1dLJigo](http://bit.ly/1dLJigo) \- The sky's the limit!

Finally, if anyone in San Francisco is looking to make a few extra dollars
part-time, Rinse is hiring part-time Associates to help us deliver clothes. We
pay $25 per hour for a handful of hours per week. Perhaps it would be a way
for some of you bootstrapping startups to earn a little extra cash? To apply
to the Driver / Associate position, fill out this web form:
[https://docs.google.com/a/rinse.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdD...](https://docs.google.com/a/rinse.com/forms/d/1kWZYu1kg1r8kxdD..).

Hacker News has definitely been our most successful recruiting channel. Thank
you! Feel free to contact me at sam@rinse.com with questions, comments, or
applications.

------
doctoboggan
Enthought, Inc,
[https://enthought.com/company/careers/](https://enthought.com/company/careers/)
Full Time in Austin, TX

Enthought is looking to hire for two different roles: DevOps and Scientific
Developer. We mostly develop in Python, but will consider candidates with a
strong C/C++ background.

Senior Software Developer

\-----------

We are seeking exceptional senior software engineers to join the product
development team in our Austin, Texas headquarters. The product is a hybrid
desktop / web services platform for building advanced technical computing and
visualization applications. The successful candidate will help guide the
architectural growth of the product, drive continued feature development, and
continue to improve the richness and robustness of the platform.

Applicants should have a BS, MS, or PhD degree with a strong background in
computer science, as well as real experience developing quality software,
either commercial or open source. While strong technical skills are required,
we tend to weigh "really smart", "highly productive", and "dedicated to
developing quality products" more heavily than any specific skill set or
degree.

Desired Skills and Capabilities

4+ years of programming experience in both high- and low-level programming
languages such as Python and C++. Expertise with Python and the Python
ecosystem Solid understanding of software and computer architecture Strong
background in creating robust applications and user-centric interfaces
Experience with databases, concurrent and multi-threaded programming, and
distributed systems are all big pluses BS, MS or PhD in engineering, computer
science, mathematics or related technical discipline. Equivalent experience
also considered. A passion for computers, software, and programming

Scientific Developer

\-------------------------

Enthought is currently seeking Scientific Software Developers. Our developers
participate in the development of scientific and technical applications
involving GUIs, 2D and 3D graphics, workflow and pipeline architecture, and
numerical algorithms for our proprietary products and for customer
applications. Some travel may be required. Desired Skills and Capabilities:
(Required) Bachelor's Degree in Computer Science or other scientific or
engineering field with preferably an M.S. or Ph.D. degree. (Required) Minimum
2 years of technical lead or development experience with 4 years being
preferred Ability to understand a problem domain and then conceive of and
implement an intuitive user interface geared toward the scientist or engineer
user. Discipline, pride, and professionalism to write readable, documented,
and unit-tested code that serves as an example to those who study your work
Strong work ethic and commitment to satisfying the customer. Experience with
Python, and a strong understanding of how to apply its capabilities to develop
GUIs, work flow frameworks, and elegant scientific applications. Strong
understanding of statistics, optimization, image processing, signal
processing, or other similar area.

We find that a scientist will thrive at Enthought if their passion for
software is as deep and ingrained as their scientific interests. Please visit
us at
[https://enthought.com/company/careers/](https://enthought.com/company/careers/)
to learn more about our open positions, our values, and what kind of developer
fits best at Enthought. Interested? Send a resume and cover letter to
jobs@enthought.com or you can contact Jill Cowan at jillc@enthought.com

------
paf31
DICOM Grid, Phoenix, AZ or REMOTE

Overview

DICOM Grid, a SaaS start-up in the healthcare technology field, is looking for
a Compliance Lead to build DICOM Grid’s compliance policies and procedures.
You will report to the CFO. We are looking to build the Compliance Lead by
sending the qualified candidate to appropriate training. You do not need
experience in healthcare regulations to apply. However, you need to convince
DICOM Grid’s leadership that you can learn the healthcare regulations and
quickly build appropriate policies and procedures. This is a great opportunity
to build out a critical part of the company, to get involved in a healthcare
startup that is gaining traction with big ambitions, and to develop skills
that are in high demand.

Position Responsibilities

\- Build and document processes and procedures that align DICOM Grid with
relevant healthcare regulations.

\- Monitor company initiatives that might be affected by law

\- Educate employees on ethics, compliance, and patient privacy rights

\- Oversee risk management and patient-privacy related programs

\- Write, update policies on patient data integrity and ensure the company is
safeguarding client privacy based on these policies (HIPAA, HITECH, and other
federal, state, and local/municipal regulations)

\- Develop detailed understanding of relevant regulations including 21 CFR
Part 11, FDA Level One Medical Device classifications, and relevant European
regulations.

\- Audit the company as defined by the processes and procedures that you
develop

\- Assist in the reviews we undergo from outside auditors

\- Investigate any issues or concerns coming from staff, clients, or outside
personnel

What qualifies you to join?

\- Recent college graduate with 0-3 years work experience, preferably with a
major in business or engineering, and a GPA of 3.3 or higher.

\- Liberal arts, law, or business majors with strong GPAs (3.3 or higher) are
encouraged to apply.

\- General interest in healthcare and regulations.

\- Strong communication and interpersonal skills.

\- Strong ability to write clearly is mandatory.

\- High enthusiasm and desire to work on an entrepreneurial team.

\- Roll-up-the sleeves attitude is a must.

\- Meticulous attention to detail with strong organization skills

\- Heavy emphasis will be placed on problem solving skills, personal
initiative and good people management/relationship skills. Sense of humor is
mandatory.

Logistics

\- Must be located in or willing to relocate to Phoenix, AZ or Boston, MA.

\- This is virtual position, you must be able to work from home effectively

\- Base salary is $60,000; stock options will be granted commensurate with
experience; annual bonus will be awarded depending on performance; health
insurance, paid holidays and vacation are part of the package.

~~~
laurenstill
Really interested, I'm curious if there is someone internally I can speak with
directly instead of going through the portal. I have a strong background in
healthIT and policy/regulations with a bit of tech/startup experience worked
in.

I can be reached at my username[at]gmail[dot]com. Thanks.

------
pixelmonkey
Parse.ly (parsely.com) - Remote (EST / CST preferred)

We're a fully distributed team (see [http://bit.ly/distributed-
teams](http://bit.ly/distributed-teams) for a post by me, the CTO) -- which is
to say, a merit-based, technology-forward, super-bright team of Pythonistas
who happen to collaborate using the same methods of major open web projects
like Wikipedia, Wordpress, Ubuntu, and Mozilla.

We just closed a $5M series A round. As a result, we're looking to expand our
engineering team. We are looking for full-stack engineers, back-end data
engineers, and front-end data visualization interaction designers.

If you're focused on the backend, you should have experience with high write
performance DBs (e.g. Redis, Cassandra), large-scale log analysis (e.g.
Hadoop, Pig, Hive), and big distributed cloud systems (e.g. >20 node cloud
deployments). That will mean you'll hit the ground running here.

For the front-end, you should know modern web and mobile design principles and
be particularly excited by d3.js and its associated ecosystem.

You'd be joining the company at a great time. Our engineering team is still
small enough that we feel like an elite task force, but unlike two years ago,
we are making millions in revenue and have a ridiculous amount of data to draw
insight out of on behalf of our customers.

You should be an expert in a mainstream programming language, preferably
Python or JavaScript. You should be willing to learn, or already know,
technologies like Tornado, MongoDB, Redis, Solr, Postgres, Cassandra, Pig,
Storm, and Amazon Web Services. You should be extremely handy at a UNIX
command line, possessing all the skills of a sysadmin.

Also, if you happen to be an experienced software engineer who wants to end up
in a role with a mixture of product management, customer interaction, and
individual contributions to the code, we have just the position for you. Let
us know -- we're looking for you.

If you join us, you'll be part of a well-funded and high-revenue SaaS
analytics company that is rewriting the rules of online media. Our software
aggregates data on over 5 billion pageviews per month of traffic, and we work
with major media companies as customers, such as The Atlantic, Arstechnica,
Mashable, The New Republic, MIT Technology Review, and many more.

Apply by sending a (short!) cover letter to work@parsely.com. Mention this HN
post and say you're looking for Andrew.

Include links to online portfolio, Github, LinkedIn, or any similar services,
if you have them. If you have a Python code example that you think expresses
your Python coding style, that would also be a good thing to send along (as
plain attachment, Github Gist, or similar).

------
navneetloiwal
Shopular (shopular.com) - Palo Alto, CA

Shopular's mission is to create the most delightful and effortless experience
for saving money while shopping. The iOS and Android apps have over 15,000
reviews and widely loved. Time featured Shopular as one of the 50 Best iPhone
Apps of 2013. Shopular is backed by Y Combinator and Sequoia Capital. We are a
small, tight-knit team of high-caliber engineers from Google, Shopkick, Ooyala
and Loopt.

We are growing the engineering team and looking for experienced and eager
individuals who share our passion for creating consumer experiences that just
work. You will get to start at the ground floor at a startup that has received
significant backing.

Our stack: iOS/Android, Python, Postgres, Redis

* iOS Engineer

Master of iOS with significant prior experience building beautiful consumer-
facing app(s) with a large number of users. You have built complex apps from
scratch. When needed, you are comfortable jumping into the backend (python or
ruby experience preferred) to build features to support the app.

* Android Engineer

Master of Android with significant prior experience building consumer-facing
app(s) with a large number of users. You have built complex apps from scratch.
When needed, you are comfortable jumping into the backend (python or ruby
experience preferred) to build features to support the app.

* Backend Engineer

You can handle the entire backend stack including the DB, production app
servers, web servers, caching. You have built systems with significant scale
and low latency performance. You have deployed and maintained servers, built
DB schemas to scale, used effective caching for performance, handled high
throughput systems. You will lead the entire backend.

* Full-Stack Engineer

You are a go-getter, fast learner, get-work-done engineer. You love new
challenges and find creative solutions for problems. You are comfortable
building features in the backend, to creating web UI using JS/HTML.

* Data Analyst

You love playing with data to squeeze the right insights from it. You are an
expert at SQL and scripting languages to gather and massage the data.

* Product Designer

You have experience building mobile app interfaces. You are full-stack and can
handle interface and UX design and also the visual design. You strive to build
the most clean and delightful UIs that can improve lives of millions of users.
You stress about every part of the UX and every pixel of the UI.

All roles require strong prior experience. If you have been looking for an
early-stage startup opportunity where you can create a significant impact and
be part of a stellar team, we may be the right fit. Lets talk more!

Join us in our quest to transform physical retail and create the most
intuitive consumer experiences. See more at shopular.com and we look forward
to hearing from you at join@shopular.com

------
mebassett
London, UK -part time/intern (sorry, no remote work, and we can't help with
visas)

NBCUniversal - Research Assistant, Data Science & Predictive Analytics.

We're no startup. We're the special operations team for the corporate world.

We're hunting for engaging problems and opportunities to create real value for
our marketing, sales, and research teams throughout our international
businesses (television, movies, news, and home entertainment).

You'll be helping us on a variety of problems - little ones like writing a
script to hack a third party's website and collect info on our products, to
large ones like creating a model that can show our products value through
time. In all cases you'll be working closely with the a senior engineer and
either senior corporate management or a business unit in TV, film, or news. A
typical week might look like this:

* Meet with the head of sales for a UK TV channel, learn about a problem they're facing trying to get an accurate value for advertisement slots.

* Discuss what you learned with the rest of team. Someone suggests that a nearest-neighbors regression on data from the marketing team might help.

* A senior dev helps you implement the algorithm and a UI for the sales team to use it.

* Spend some time with the sales team to see if it's creating any value, look for improvements.

What we use (We list this to tell you what we're like, not to tell you what
languages we expect to see on a CV):

* Racket. We're big fans lisp and functional programming.

* Bash. We create a lot of value with small dirty hacky shell scripts, and we aren't shy about it.

* Whatever gets the job done, and whatever we think might be fun to use. Python, R, Javascript, Hadoop, EC2. We even wrote code in Fortran once (we don't like to talk about it.)

Who we're looking for:

Most importantly, you should be an intelligent problem solver who wants to
apply whatever programming and maths knowledge you have to real world
problems. We're not fussed about what languages are on your CV.

You have some familiarity with functional programming, machine learning, and
linux/bash scripting, and you're eager for a chance to use it on real-world
problems with support from other programmers. Given the predictive modeling
angle, you're probably studying or have studied maths, stats, or even physics.

These are two assistant/internship positions for students looking for
experience while doing their degree. Alternatively, if you can take on several
projects in a full time role, please get in touch, too. We're pretty flexible.

Interested? My contact details are in my profile. Get in touch. I'd love to
hear from you.

Apologies if you've contacted me before from outside London and I didn't get
back to you. :( If you contacted me from London and didn't hear back, please
do so again!

------
vivekrkumar
User Experience Developer at Qlicket | Delhi |
[http://qlicket.com](http://qlicket.com)

Software Engineer - Java at Qlicket | Delhi |
[http://qlicket.com](http://qlicket.com)

Executive Assistant at Qlicket | Delhi |
[http://qlicket.com](http://qlicket.com)

INTRODUCTION TO QLICKET

Qlicket is an angel-backed technology company that focuses on deploying and
monetizing WiFi hotspots in India. We have a new and highly disruptive
business model to make public WiFi free in India by leveraging our patent-
pending ad technology. In the last year alone, we've entered agreements that
give us access to display our 100% guaranteed engagement format at over 250
locations across 50 different cities in India. We're running campaigns for
some of India's most well-recognized brands, and we've now built our own WiFi
hotspot using customized hardware and software that provides users with a much
better public WiFi experience. Qlicket has been funded by 16 angels who are
located across three continents, have provided the company $250k in total
commitments, and maintain affiliations with Google, Microsoft, Boingo, One97,
McKinsey, Blackstone, Bharti, TRAI, Wharton/Penn and CMU, among other
organizations. Techcircle has described us as "one of India's 10 most
promising tech startups.”

USER EXPERIENCE DEVELOPER ROLE

"Where Design Meets Code” … UX Developers take descriptions of UI layouts and
screens — that are provided either verbally or through some combination of
sketches, screenshots and mockups — and then convert these descriptions into
flexible HTML, CSS and JavaScript files, so that the files can be
appropriately rendered across major laptop, tablet and mobile browsers. UX
Developers are comfortable working independently and coding in the latest
front-end languages. We are looking for someone who wants to join a highly
talented team of four that is dedicated to providing reliable and free
Internet access for over a billion people.

USER EXPERIENCE DEVELOPER REQUIREMENTS

\- Strong HTML, CSS and JavaScript skills

\- Bachelor’s degree from a top-tier university

\- Ability to build what you or your teammate’s design

\- Comfortable working in Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator

\- A portfolio of active websites, links and self-started projects

SOFTWARE ENGINEER - JAVA ROLE

Software Engineers take descriptions of use-cases — that are provided either
verbally or through some combination of UML sketches or mockup — and then
convert these use-cases into required classes, along with necessary database
tables, entities and unit tests. Software Engineers must be adept at
converting such requirements to productive code, and must also be comfortable
using jQuery or similar JavaScript frameworks to achieve restful calls using
AJAX. Software Engineers may be required to write basic front-end code to
complete necessary use-cases. We are looking for someone who wants to join a
highly talented team of four that is dedicated to providing reliable and free
Internet access for over a billion people.

SOFTWARE ENGINEER - JAVA TECHNOLOGIES

Java 7 core, JSP 2.2+, JSF, Servlets 3+, JPA 2+, EJB 3+, JAX-RS, Tomcat 6+,
MySQL/MariaDB 5+ (SQL knowledge a must), JUnit/TestNG, Maven/Ant/Gradle,
JavaScript (jQuery, AJAX knowledge a must)

SOFTWARE ENGINEER - JAVA REQUIREMENTS

\- Strong set of Java skills

\- Bachelor's degree from a top-tier university

\- Preferably, three years of relevant work experience

\- A portfolio of active websites, links and self-started projects

EXECUTIVE ASSISTANT ROLE

Executive assistants support teammates who focus primarily on devising better
ways to help bring every Indian online for free. You need to be quick on your
feet, thoughtful, meticulous, down to earth, and most importantly,
trustworthy. We are looking for someone who wants to join a highly talented
team of four that is dedicated to providing reliable and free Internet access
for over a billion people.

EXECUTIVE ASSISTANT RESPONSIBILITIES

\- Schedule / coordinate meetings and phone calls

\- Keep track of client interactions by updating our proprietary CRM database

\- Save people's time (e.g., pick up lunch, order office supplies, scan docs,
etc.)

EXECUTIVE ASSISTANT EXPERIENCE / SKILLS

\- Prior administrative experience preferred

\- Bachelor's degree from a top-tier university

\- Familiarity using the calendar system in Google Apps for Business

\- Comfortable with English and the idea of working at a leading tech startup

\- Avid Internet user who enjoys accessing free public WiFi at venues across
India

BENEFITS FOR ALL POSITIONS

\- Smartphone with voice and data plan

\- Laptop including external monitor and mouse

\- Competitive compensation with salary and stock options

\- Office with AC, bean bags and only five-minute walk to Metro

\- Opportunity to learn a lot, love your work, and change the world

APPLICATION

Please send a brief email along with your links, portfolio and CV to
careers@qlicket.com

~~~
shubhamjain
"Bachelor’s degree from a top-tier university"

Isn't it unfair to have a prejudice against someone who wasn't fortunate
enough to study in a top university? I guess you have your hiring policies but
shouldnt you at least consider a resume irrespective of where a guy studied
from?

~~~
vivekrkumar
Thanks for the feedback for future postings. Top-tier in this case refers to
high quality, and it was mentioned here more as a filtering mechanism than
anything else. We actually care less about where you are from and more about
what you are capable of doing. You're still more than welcome to submit your
information. My apologies, as I didn't mean to offend anyone, and thanks again
for the helpful feedback.

------
jik
_Quantopian - Boston, MA - Operations Engineer_

[https://www.quantopian.com/about#jobs](https://www.quantopian.com/about#jobs)
jobs@quantopian.com

At Quantopian, we’re building the world’s first algorithmic trading platform
in the cloud. Our engineers are all generalists who write, test, and deploy
code across our stack. Each of us also has an area of deep, focused
excellence. If you like keeping the gears turning smoothly, crushing hard
problems, and working with really smart people, then you may be the operations
engineer we’re looking for to help us change the world of finance.

As a Quantopian Operations Engineer, you’ll report directly to the Vice
President of Operations and play a key role in expanding and maintaining our
cloud infrastructure. Your primary responsibilities will include:

\- designing and implementing improvements to our application infrastructure
and continuous delivery pipeline;

\- identifying gaps in our application monitoring infrastructure and propose
and implement solutions;

\- monitoring the performance and availability of our application, analyze and
troubleshoot issues, and propose and implement improvements to prevent them
from recurring; and

\- participating in our on-call rotation and providing occasional after-hours
support for production issues.

Skills & Requirements

The ideal candidate will have experience in most of these areas:

\- Hands-on management of Linux systems (Ubuntu preferred), 3+ years

\- Python, Ruby automation scripting / application development

\- MongoDB / other NoSQL databases

\- Management and deployment of cloud-based infrastructure services such as
Heroku, AWS, RightScale, Papertrail, PagerDuty

\- Internet infrastructure services such as DNS, SMTP

\- Development infrastructure services such as Github, Jenkins

Here are some of the Operations projects we’ve worked on recently.

\- a Python class which uses off-the-shelf tools to manipulate the Interactive
Brokers API Gateway, so that we can transparently log our users into their
stock trading accounts through our application;

\- Geckoboard status boards with custom push widgets that give us real-time
visibility into site activity, with smart alerts about anomalies, displayed on
a heads-up display in our office that’s driven by a Raspberry Pi; and

\- strong encryption of our users’ intellectual property in our database,
implemented using mongoid-encrypted-fields in our Ruby layer and a compatible
Python class we built ourselves and integrated with Schematics.

About Quantopian

We’re still a small company (our daily standups include every employee!), so
you’ll play a major role in shaping our direction and enjoy a complete lack of
bureaucracy.

Our small size and ambitious goals dictate our approach to talent acquisition
and retention: we believe in hiring the best engineers and giving them hard
problems to solve and the autonomy to solve them.

Our office is conveniently located in Downtown Crossing.

We offer flexible work hours and a deeply ingrained respect for a healthy
work/life balance.

We offer generous benefits, including 401(k) matching, stock options, and
health insurance with no employee premium.

FOSS is the foundation of our product, and we believe in giving back to the
community. We’ve open-sourced Zipline, our backtesting engine (>1,000 stars
and >180 forks!), as well as other code we’ve written, and we plan on opening
up more of our code in the future.

------
mknoke
Senior Ruby on Rails Developer - Berlin

SponsorPay fuels the app economy by providing smarter solutions for ad
monetization and is the world’s leading value-exchange advertising platform.
Our innovative solution drives the monetization of premium content on
platforms such as Facebook, iOS and Android through brand engagement, user
acquisition and direct response ad campaigns.

In an era when 90% of all apps in the Apple App Store are free, our solutions
are crucial for publishers trying to generate revenue. Our innovative
solutions help publishers to monetize their apps through smarter forms of
advertising.

We work with thousands of partners including leading publishers Zynga,
Electronic Arts, Ubisoft and OutFit7 as well as renowned advertisers such as
Coca-Cola, Samsung, Warner Brothers and Volkswagen. Moreover SponsorPay has
been honored as one of the world’s top private advertising companies by
OnMedia, OnMobile, Red Herring, White Bull and others.

We are headquartered in Berlin with offices in San Francisco, New York, Los
Angeles, London, Paris, Istanbul, Shanghai, Seoul and Tokyo. For our Berlin
office we are currently looking for a Senior Ruby on Rails Developer.

Your role

\- Design, develop and maintain an in-game advertising & monetization
platform, based on RoR \- Be part of a SCRUM team that focuses on one of the
SponsorPay Products (e.g. our Mobile App Distribution Product or our
Brandengage Video Platform) \- Full stack development from the database all
the way to the browser \- Mentor and coach other developers \- Help identify
new technologies and techniques that can improve our apps or our development
processes

Your skills

\- Passionate about software development - naturally you have your own pet
projects \- Experience driving professional Ruby on Rails projects in an Agile
environment \- 5+ years software development experience, 3+ years experience
with Ruby \- OO design skills \- Strong testing background (TATFT) \- Very
comfortable with Git and Github \- Proactive with a focus on getting things
done

Awesome Extras

\- Experience with high-traffic production systems with 1000s of requests per
second \- Experience with one or more of the MVC JavaScript frameworks (Ember,
Backbone, Batman, Angular…) \- NoSQL experience

What We Offer

\- Work in a team with more than 15 talented developers, a lot of them senior
\- Product driven environment \- Casual work environment characterized by flat
hierarchies, a family-like atmosphere and open discussion \- Support and
assistance in relocating from outside of Berlin \- Competitive remuneration
package Fruit & free drinks everyday :)

Learn more about our development team at
[http://sponsorpay.github.com/](http://sponsorpay.github.com/)

------
narsil
Kloudless ([https://kloudless.com](https://kloudless.com)) - SF Bay Area
(Berkeley)

Front-End Developer - Full Time

TO APPLY: email work@kloudless.com

Kloudless is hiring! We are a well-funded ($1M+) startup located in Berkeley,
helping people work across cloud services easier. We launched earlier in May
on the stage of TC Disrupt NYC and have ramped up with 20% growth month-over-
month. We're backed by leading Silicon Valley angel investors such as David
Sacks of Yammer and Tim Draper from DFJ.

With our latest round of funding, we are looking for a passionate and
experienced Front-End Developer to lead our client-facing application
development.

YOU

\- A solid foundation in software development, with strong competencies in
data structures, algorithms and software design patterns.

\- Passionate about elegant solutions. Non-DRY, spaghetti code and the like
should trigger panic attacks.

\- Excellent JavaScript knowledge and experience with client side MVC
frameworks such as Backbone.js, Underscore.js, Ember, Knockout or Angular

\- Excellent knowledge of current web standards: HTML5, CSS3, and responsive
design.

\- Experience working with preprocessors (CoffeeScript, Sass, Less or
Compass).

\- Experience with a dynamic deployment process (git version control, code
reviews, bash scripts).

\- Experience building and shipping code to production countless times.

\- A good eye for design... no need to be a graphic designer, but need to know
what a good UI looks like, and like to create a great user experience. Any
design experience is a plus.

Essential: Drive to contribute at every stage in delivering the best software:
brainstorming for roadmap, architecture, implementation, testing, shipment and
maintenance.

HOW WE WORK

We operate on the mentality of mutual trust for all of our projects. We have a
flat team structure, and we expect everyone’s opinions when making decisions
or brainstorming. The dev team has strong experience in web application
development, distributed computing, machine learning and systems management.
We love open source and have contributed to several projects including our
own. Our backend technology consists of Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Storm,
ElasticSearch, nginx, puppet, plenty of Python, a dash of Ruby and some Java
and Lua for flavor.

PERKS

\- Macbook, external monitor, whiteboard desk and any other equipment you need

\- All the food/drink you could stuff your face with.

\- Great location: We’re in the heart of Downtown Berkeley, half a block from
BART and there’s a great selection of restaurants nearby as well.

\- On-the-Kloud team lunches/dinners.

\- Team outings

\- Subsidized gym membership

\- Covered public transportation cost of traveling to office

\- Monthly allowance to spend on cool stuff you want in the office

TO APPLY

Shoot us an email at work@kloudless.com with your resume and/or any relevant
links (Github, LinkedIn, Dribbble, personal websites, portfolio, etc.). If you
can point us to an application you shipped that we could check out, that would
be great!

------
makerstudios
[NOTE - We are hiring both Full-stack and Frontend positions]

Maker Studios - Los Angeles, CA - Full-Stack Web Engineer - All Levels

Join the team at Maker Studios, a next-generation digital video
studio/network. "Maker" has rolled-up a set of the largest and most
influential YouTube channels and talent into a new network model. The Company
currently represents 50,000+ channels, and delivers 1.5 billion video views
per month. Maker has an established reputation for guiding content creators in
maximizing views and courting brands. Additionally, the Technology group
within Maker innovates with world-class web engineering and design practices
to produce high-quality apps and tools that connect content with eyeballs and
usher content creators to new levels of mastery.

What does Maker build? We develop talent-facing web applications at high scale
that connect YouTube content creators with each other, with our channel-
management pros, and with tech such as ad optimization and alternative
distribution targets. We also build internal web apps, APIs, and a handful of
public-facing video/content sites for our top talent. Here are some of the
technologies we use:

Frontend: CSS3 - cross-browser positioning, efficient selectors, reflow vs
repaint, transitions/animations. JS - able to avoid libraries and write native
code for Ajax requests, DOM traversal, event binding/delegation, ready states.
Constructors and lambdas. HTML5 - familiar with Web Sockets, Local Storage,
Session Storage. Bonus: Web Components. Libraries: Bootstrap/Foundation,
Knockout/Ember/Angular, jQuery/Zepto, Underscore, Grunt.js, SASS/LESS,
CoffeeScript Open Source: has released at least a few personal projects.
Bonus: popular/starred repos. Backend: Node/Express, Python/Django,,
Ruby/Rails, NginX Testing: CircleCI, Cucumber, Mocha Deployment: Capistrano,
Fabric, Dotcloud, AWS, CloudFlare Virtual Machines: Vagrant, Docker Search:
CloudSearch, ElasticSearch, Lucene SQL: Mysql, RedShift / Postgres NoSQL:
Redis, Memcache, MongoDB, Neo4j, Hive/Hadoop, Cassandra/Riak Linux: Bash/Shell
scripting

Want more reasons to work at Maker? The engineering environment is
exceptional. Maker's CTO is a computer scientist himself who still codes
regularly, and we have a very programmer-friendly workplace: You decide the
technology - The engineer who's writing the code has the final vote on which
technologies get used. We use APIs to cross-connect our projects with ease,
which also enables us to use different languages in different projects.
Flexible work hours - come in as early or late as you want, as long as your
total hours are on par with your peers; what really matters is the quality and
quantity of your code commits. Code intelligently - We hack, but we also care
about sharing code with each other, so we talk about readability and
complexity, we develop all modules as though they'll one day be open-sourced,
and we believe in small tools used cleverly, at scale. Open Source friendly-
Besides using mostly open-source tools, we've open-sourced several internally
developed tools on
[https://github.com/MakerStudios/](https://github.com/MakerStudios/), and more
are coming. Great benefits - We have amazing investors and we want healthy,
enthusiastic employees, so we offer our engineers a highly competitive salary,
top-notch health/dental/vision coverage, 401(k), and stock options.

Inquiries: geoffrey.plitt@makerstudios.com

------
zinxq
Refresh - Mountain View, CA - Fulltime -
[http://www.refresh.io](http://www.refresh.io) email: jobs@refresh.io

Must be local or willing to relocate (paid)

A tagline of what we do is: Refresh helps connect people at a deeper level by
providing realtime insights about them just as you're about to meet them. The
best description however is found by simply installing the app (Iphone only at
the moment - we're in the app store, Android soon - see job description
below!) and trying it yourself.

We're super proud of the team we've built and we plan to keep the caliber
high. We have exactly one requirement for hiring an engineer - it's someone
we'd like to work with. That's a simple statement, but if you dig deeper,
there's a lot to it. It says that we think they're smart. And that we could
learn from them. And that they could learn from us. And that we get along, and
they fit our culture. And they're passionate about our product like we are.
And of course - that they also want to work with us.

Our interviews are fun - at least we think so. They're largely modeled after
Google interviews (there's a lot of Google interviewing experience in our
team). Questions are either real problems we've had to solve (probably
recently) or some abstractification of a bigger problem to see how you attack
problems in general (with the "getting the right answer" not being the
interesting part of the interview).

Specifically - We're looking for:

Backend Developers: You're a crackshot in your backend language of choice. As
I said, we're building a system that does an incredible amount of work all
while the user is waiting for it to complete - so needless to say, we're
looking for people who care about performance. A lot.

Our backend is a highly concurrent system written in Java using MongoDB. You
might know Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to learn. If
you don't know it - you can impress us in your language of choice. You
understand algorithms matter. You also understand sloppy database access could
make that ugly n^2 algorithm look absolutely blazing fast.

You love to code. You love to show off your results now and then to other
engineers (as they're probably the only folks around who might get the
intricacies of what you're excited about)

We're looking for both Senior and Junior backend engineers. If you're a Senior
Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've scaled to
thousands or millions of users. You can talk to other Senior engineers with
very few words because you both know the special cases, assumptions, and
pitfalls cold.

If you're a Junior engineer, you love to code and you're good at it. But most
importantly - Be smart. Be passionate. Be excited. (New grads please apply!)

Android and IOS engineers:

You have apps in the store you can show us. You care about the user
experience. You have a few years under your belt in either Objective-C or
Android-Java.

~~~
dianamp
Hi, the backend developer position sounds very interesting, by any change do
you accept h1b?

------
jeffschenck
Chewse (www.chewse.com) - San Francisco, CA

FULL STACK ENGINEER

 _Who are you?_

You love solving real problems with computers. Programming challenges are fun,
but you want to make a real dent in the world, and code is your tool of
choice.

You're fluent in MVC frameworks and web programming because you understand the
power of the Internet. You're scrappy, not dogmatic, and tackle new features
knowing perfect is the enemy of good.

You get users, and feel their pain. Code is not a world to itself; it's a
powerful and elegant means of solving complicated problems for users and
bringing simplicity to people's lives.

 _Who are we?_

We are Chewse, and we make ordering office lunches a delight. We believe good
food is a powerful force for uniting people, and we want to wield it to build
stronger communities everywhere.

We are a young startup and a small, passionate team that's hungry to tackle
really big problems. We're located in a work loft in San Francisco's SOMA
neighborhood. We have a kitchen. (And we like to use it.)

 _What is the job?_

\- Deploy new features and bugfixes in Python and JavaScript every week \-
Work with product and design to understand our users \- Contribute to product
strategy and business decisions

 _What do we need?_

\- Experience building production web applications \- Comfortable coding
frontend and backend \- Also nice: familiarity with Python, Django,
Angular.js, and a passion for food

 _Why should you join us?_

\- Do something that matters! \- Work with a talented and friendly team \-
Weekly lunch and learn events \- Real, meaningful equity \- Free food! We cook
together, we eat together

 _How do I apply?_

Send a cover letter and resume to jeff@chewse.com with the subject "Solving
real problems".

UX AND JAVASCRIPT ENGINEER

 _Who are you?_

You work comfortably in two worlds: design and code. Because you know that's
how shit actually gets done.

You get users. You feel their pain like it was your own, and you never stop
thinking about how good design can solve their problems. Navigating the
tradeoffs to achieve simplicity is what you live for because you know good
design isn't always pretty.

But it's not just design for you — you feel a drive to build your own
solutions. You know the ins and outs of the beast that is JavaScript. You know
how closures work and how to tame prototypal inheritance. You want to work
with power tools like Angular.js to bring your designs to life.

 _Who are we?_

We are Chewse, and we make ordering office lunches a delight. We believe good
food is a powerful force for uniting people, and we want to wield it to build
stronger communities everywhere.

We are a young startup and a small, passionate team that's hungry to tackle
really big problems. We're located in a work loft in San Francisco's SOMA
neighborhood. We have a kitchen. (And we like to use it.)

 _What is the job?_

\- Design user flows and create mockups for new functionality \- Deploy new
features and bugfixes with Angular.js every week \- Dabble in backend
programming (in Python) to make things happen \- Contribute to product
strategy and business decisions

 _What do we need?_

\- Visual design and UX chops, and a portfolio to back it up \- Backward and
forward knowledge of the latest in HTML and CSS \- Deep understanding of
JavaScript \- Experience with JavaScript MVC frameworks (we use Angular.js) \-
Also nice: Python experience, and geeking out about food

 _Why should you join us?_

\- Do something that matters! \- Work with a talented and friendly team \-
Weekly lunch and learn events \- Real, meaningful equity \- Free food! We cook
together, we eat together

 _How do I apply?_

Send a cover letter and resume to jeff@chewse.com with the subject "Solving
real problems".

------
mac1175
SEEKING WORK -freelance/remote - Skills: \- ASP.NET \- NodeJS \- SQL Server \-
PostgreSQL \- HTML5 \- Javascript \- CSS Contact mac1175@gmail.com for more
info.

------
BrianPetro
AngularJS Jobs - Palo Alto, London, Austin, New York, Chicago

Front-end, AngularJS Software Engineer to Help Invent a New Category of
Software > [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-
so...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/481-front-end-angularjs-software-
engineer-to-help-invent-a-new-category-of-software)

Palo Alto Senior Developer Needed to Build Team and Lead Development >
[https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/473-palo-alto-senior-
devel...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/473-palo-alto-senior-developer-
needed-to-build-team-and-lead-development)

Build an Interactive Trade Show Display Using AngularJS >
[https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/472-build-an-
interactive-t...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/472-build-an-interactive-
trade-show-display-using-angularjs)

Solve Problems with AngularJS at Chicago Dev Shop >
[https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/380-solve-problems-with-
an...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/380-solve-problems-with-angularjs-at-
chicago-dev-shop)

Lead Front End Developer (AngularJS) with UI Experience @ Foodsitter >
[https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/426-lead-front-end-
develop...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/426-lead-front-end-developer-
angularjs-with-ui-experience-foodsitter)

Senior / Lead Developer with heavy UI / Application experience : FT or
Freelance > [https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/422-senior-lead-
developer-...](https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/422-senior-lead-developer-
with-heavy-ui-application-experience-ft-or-freelance)

Email your resume to brian@angularjobs.com.

